#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Обусловленый 8й путь к Необусловленой Ниббаны

## AlexТ

Есть парадоксальный и очень тонкий вопрос.

Ниббана это необусловленое. Это не результат, и не имеет причин. Ниббана не зависит от время, пространства или чего нибудь другого.


Благородный восьмиричный путь (Б8П), обусловлен.  Но поскольку Ниббана не обусловлена, то даже (Б8П) не производит Ниббану.

Тут есть очень тонкая грань между усилием и бездействием.

Буддист идущий правильным путем может достичь Ниббану, не-Буддист не может. Так как же Ниббана достигается? 

Что вы думает по этому поводу?

----------


## Ersh

Раз уж задали вопрос на межбуддийском.
Это противоречие снимается в махаянской Ваджрачхеддика Праджняпарамита Сутре (Алмазная).

----------


## AlexТ

> Раз уж задали вопрос на межбуддийском.
> Это противоречие снимается в махаянской Ваджрачхеддика Праджняпарамита Сутре (Алмазная).


Можете, пожалуйста, в кратце суммировать основные пункты и ответ к этому вопросу?

Я не верю что человек уже просветленый (_встречаются же Девадатта и другие плохие люди_) . Без труда не выловеш рыбку из пруда. Но действие как правило производит что то. А Ниббана не произведеная.

----------


## Топпер

> Буддист идущий правильным путем может достичь Ниббану, не-Буддист не может. Так как же Ниббана достигается? 
> 
> Что вы думает по этому поводу?


Через отчищение дхамм. Дхамма ниббана присутствует в потоке постоянно. Но она закрыта обусловленными дхаммами. Если они обусловлены и существуют в силу причин и условий, то убрав эти причины мы можем погасить и сами обусловленные дхаммы. И останется чистая Ниббана.

Путь ведущей к горе существует. Гора существует. Гора не есть результат того, что существует дорога. Но, в то же время, не пройдя по дороге, мы не попадём к горе.

----------

AlexТ (18.01.2010), Bob (18.01.2010), Ersh (18.01.2010), Fuerth (18.01.2010), Jambal Dorje (02.02.2010), Sforza (18.01.2010), Tong Po (18.01.2010), ullu (19.01.2010), Zom (18.01.2010), Алекс С (17.04.2010), Баир Борис (18.01.2010), Калачандра (19.01.2010), Михаил Макушев (09.02.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (18.01.2010)

----------


## Kleon

рекомендую прочесть лотосовую сутру, в которой излагаются основные положения учения.

----------


## Ersh

> Можете, пожалуйста, в кратце суммировать основные пункты и ответ к этому вопросу?
> 
> Я не верю что человек уже просветленый (_встречаются же Девадатта и другие плохие люди_) . Без труда не выловеш рыбку из пруда. Но действие как правило производит что то. А Ниббана не произведеная.


Нет. Я считаю свой ответ достаточным в той форме, в оторой он дан. Даже не рекомендую обращаться к этой Сутре, так как Вы представитель Тхеравады. У Вас свои учителя.

----------


## Zom

Когда все совокупности развалятся - вот и будет ниббана. 
Кстати в суттах, как отмечает Аджан Тханиссаро, ниббана трактуется двояко. 
В одних - как феномен (дхамма), а в других - как выход за пределы ВСЕХ феноменов.

Может имелось в виду, что это феномен выхода за все феномены... -)

----------


## PampKin Head

Б8П вообще то при достижении Освобождения отбрасывается, как "плот..."

----------

Jambal Dorje (02.02.2010), Баир Борис (18.01.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Даже не рекомендую обращаться к этой Сутре, так как Вы представитель Тхеравады. У Вас свои учителя.


Более того, Топпер, ИМХО, вполне логично с точки зрения Тхеравады объяснил. Однако, плоучается, что, если дхамма ниббана всегда (изначально) присутствует в потоке, то, значит, живое существо  в каком-то смысле изначально просветлено?

----------


## Zom

> Однако, плоучается, что, если дхамма ниббана всегда (изначально) присутствует в потоке, то, значит, живое существо в каком-то смысле изначально просветлено?


Да не присутствует она ни в каком потоке. Если какой-то неизменный вечный феномен присутствует в потоке (т.е в живом существе) то это не что иное как атман.

----------


## Karadur

> Да не присутствует она ни в каком потоке.


Тогда - чисто практически - нирваны нет либо она недостижима, что одно и то же.




> Если какой-то неизменный вечный феномен присутствует в потоке (т.е в живом существе) то это не что иное как атман.


Разве нирвана определяется как вечный неизменный феномен?

----------


## Топпер

> Да не присутствует она ни в каком потоке. Если какой-то неизменный вечный феномен присутствует в потоке (т.е в живом существе) то это не что иное как атман.


Присутствует. В противном случае получилось бы, что Ниббана* обусловлена* прекращением остальных дхамм.
В списках дхамм чётко говорится о четырёх параматтхах. Только ниббана есть асамскхата дхамма.

----------

Bob (18.01.2010), Алекс С (17.04.2010), Калачандра (19.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Тогда - чисто практически - нирваны нет либо она недостижима, что одно и то же.


На основании чего вы делаете такие выводы?




> Разве нирвана определяется как вечный неизменный феномен?


Ниббана не зависит от чего-либо вообще, в этом смысле она неизменна. Насчёт "вечна" - не знаю корректно ли так говорить, поскольку термин "вечно" относиться может наверное только к сансаре. А ниббана - это ни здесь ни там ни между ними, ни этот мир, ни иной, и т.д. (см. сутты Уданы)

----------


## Топпер

> Однако, плоучается, что, если дхамма ниббана всегда (изначально) присутствует в потоке, то, значит, живое существо  в каком-то смысле изначально просветлено?


Точнее будет сказать, что *потенциально* просветлено. А это не одно и то же с реальным просветлением.

Например, в соляной кислоте присутствует вода, но это не значит, что выпив её вы утолите жажду.
Или в дровах и окружающем воздухе в потенциале присутствует энергия огня. Но не разведя костра вы не согреетесь.

----------

Алекс С (17.04.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (18.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Присутствует. В противном случае получилось бы, что Ниббана обусловлена прекращением остальных дхамм.


Здесь наверное можно говорить "видение ниббаны обусловлено прекращением остальных дхамм", а сама она не обусловлена их прекращением. Тот же пример с горой - прекращение дхамм - это путь. Тогда выходит что гора обусловлена путём -)

----------

Калачандра (19.01.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не присутствие в потоке нибанна-дхаммы делает человека просветленным, в восприятие нибанна-дхаммы архатапала-читтой. (в соответствии с дедушкой ПаОк Саяду).

Восприятие нибанна-дхаммы архатапала-читтой и есть Нибанна, в которой человек окончательно разрывает пратитью самутпаду.

----------

Bob (18.01.2010), Zom (18.01.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (18.01.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Именно, что видение или очищение обусловлено путём. А сама она не обусловлена.

----------


## Zom

Но ниббана не есть нечто "личное-индивидуальное", поэтому она не в потоке.

----------


## PampKin Head

Вполне "лично-индивидуальна", потому что Будда для окружающих был сугубо "лично-индивидуален"... Да и Шарипутра тоже.

----------


## Zom

> Вполне "лично-индивидуальна", потому что Будда для окружающих был сугубо "лично-индивидуален"... Да и Шарипутра тоже.


Если лично-индивидуальна, то чем в отличие от атмана?

Во-вторых, для окружающих были индивидуальны только остаточные совокупности. А как все, надеюсь, помнят, попытка указать на Татхагату невозможна в принципе, поэтому о какой индивидульной ниббане может идти речь -)) 

Можно говорить только об индивидуальном достижении ниббаны (как о проделанном пути).

----------

Наталья (06.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Но ниббана не есть нечто "личное-индивидуальное", поэтому она не в потоке.


А где она?
Если Ниббаны достигают индивидуально, и достижение Ниббаны одним не приводит к автоматическому достижению её всеми, если потоки не сливаются в один, то нельзя сказать, что Ниббана не в потоке. Более того, нельзя сказать, что потоки не индивидуальны.

Ниббана - это дхамма. И ваши дхаммы - не мои дхаммы. Ваша ниббана - не моя ниббана.



> Если лично-индивидуальна, то чем в отличие от атмана?


Будда говорил об стсутствии атты - как некой неизменной субстанции. Но анатта не распространяется на сами потоки. Потоки идивидуальны.



> поэтому о какой индивидульной ниббане может идти речь -))
> 
> Можно говорить только об индивидуальном достижении ниббаны (как о проделанном пути).


Тогда все Будды слились бы в одного. А Будда Готама о таком не говорил. Он упоминал прошлых Будд, но не отождествлял каким бы то ни было образом их и себя.
Ниббана как дхамма - у каждого существа своя.

----------

Karadur (18.01.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (18.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

> А где она?
> Если Ниббаны достигают индивидуально, и достижение Ниббаны одним не приводит к автоматическому достижению её всеми, если потоки не сливаются в один, то нельзя сказать, что Ниббана не в потоке. Более того, нельзя сказать, что потоки не индивидуальны.


А почему оно обязательно должно приводить к автоматическому достижению всеми?
Гора не чья-то, а достигают её только те, кто прошли по пути. Если один дошёл до горы - это не значит что все остальные сразу же тоже оказались подле неё..




> Тогда все Будды слились бы в одного. А Будда Готама о таком не говорил. Он упоминал прошлых Будд, но не отождествлял каким бы то ни было образом их и себя.
> Ниббана как дхамма - у каждого существа своя.


А это рассуждение с позиции что будда остаётся индивидуальностью после париниббаны. То есть некий атман будды входит и пребывает где-то там в своей (или общей) ниббане.




> Но анатта не распространяется на сами потоки. Потоки идивидуальны.


Анатта распространяется и на потоки. Другими словами - поток существа - это не атта, а анатта.

----------


## PampKin Head

Да я бы легко на Татхагату пальцем указал. Вне зависимости от того, остаточные это совокупности, или неостаточные...

А чтобы сказать, в чем отличе от атмана, надо знать, что тако "атман"... Атман же не известен ни Татхагате, ни мне. Посему странно сравнивать вполне осязаемого на тот момент Татхагату непонятно с чем.

----------

Tong Po (18.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

> А чтобы сказать, в чем отличе от атмана, надо знать, что тако "атман"... Атман же не известен ни Татхагате, ни мне.


Атман - это нечто неизменное и постоянное в потоке существа -)
В суттах об этом так сказано -)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Атман - это нечто неизменное и постоянное в потоке существа -)
> В суттах об этом так сказано -)


Тогда нибанна-дхамма - это и есть атман. Она не является совокупностью составляющих.

----------

Tong Po (18.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Тогда нибанна-дхамма - это и есть атман.


Вот и я про что.. получается что атман всё-таки есть -)))

----------


## Топпер

> А почему оно обязательно должно приводить к автоматическому достижению всеми?
> Гора не чья-то, а достигают её только те, кто прошли по пути. Если один дошёл до горы - это не значит что все остальные сразу же тоже оказались подле неё..


Если дхаммы общие на всех, то очищение дхаммы у одного вызовет очищение у всех.



> А это рассуждение с позиции что будда остаётся индивидуальностью после париниббаны. То есть некий атман будды входит и пребывает где-то там в своей ниббане.


Посмотрите списки дхамм. Ниббана есть в этом списке. У каждого живого существа. Дхаммы у каждого существа свои. 



> Анатта распространяется и на потоки. Другими словами - поток существа - это не атта, а анатта.


К потоку, как к процессу вообще не применимо понятие атты. Водопад  - это анатта, в нём нет ничего постоянного. Но это не означает, что водопада нет. Как процесс он есть. Так же и живое существо как поток дхамм есть. И этот поток инидивидуален.

----------


## Karadur

> Вот и я про что.. получается что атман всё-таки есть -)))


А чтобы объяснить, отчего его всё-таки нет, появилась Праджняпарамита.   :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот и я про что.. получается что атман всё-таки есть -)))


Тогда Татхагата - это то, что воспринимает этот атман (при таком раскладе).

----------


## Топпер

> Вот и я про что.. получается что атман всё-таки есть -)))


Атман, по воззрениям древних брахманов, имел свой носитель - дхармин. 
Дхаммы же в буддизме, тем и отличаются, что не имеют дхарминов. Ниббана-дхамма так же не имеет носителя.

----------


## Zom

> Если дхаммы общие на всех, то очищение дхаммы у одного вызовет очищение у всех.


Что значит общие на всех? Ниббана - это не чья-то собственность. 




> Посмотрите списки дхамм. Ниббана есть в этом списке. У каждого живого существа. Дхаммы у каждого существа свои.


Тогда ниббана - это атман. 




> К потоку, как к процессу вообще не применимо понятие атты. Водопад - это анатта, в нём нет ничего постоянного. Но это не означает, что водопада нет. Как процесс он есть. Так же и живое существо как поток дхамм есть. И этот поток инидивидуален.


Применимо, почему ж неприменимо. Анатта, кстати, и не означает, что ничего нет. Анатта означает, что нет ничего постоянного в чем-либо. Живое существо как поток, хоть и индивидуален, но анатта - поскольку ни в себе не держит ничего неизменно, и сам не является вечным.

----------


## PampKin Head

Ок, это такой вечный элемент без носителя. Доступный восприятию на определенном уровне развития факторов Пробуждения.




> Анатта означает, что нет ничего постоянного в чем-либо


Совокупности составляющих - непостоянны. 

То, что не является совокупностью составляющих, - вполне может быть постоянным. Нибанна-дхамма  как раз из этой серии.

----------

Tong Po (18.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Атман, по воззрениям древних брахманов, имел свой носитель - дхармин. 
> Дхаммы же в буддизме, тем и отличаются, что не имеют дхарминов. Ниббана-дхамма так же не имеет носителя.


В суттах атман (атта) определяется как нечто такое, что было бы индивидуальным и неизменным у каждого. Там ни про какие носители ничего не говорится. Например, если кто-то считал, что сознание неизменно, индивидуально и именно вот оно неизменное познаёт здесь или там то или это, переживает то или сё, то тогда это и есть атта. Если есть такая вот ниббана внутри живого существа, то тогда по этой аналогии можно смело сказать, что ниббана - это атта. Я, моё, моя душа. Почему бы и нет?

----------

Наталья (06.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Что значит общие на всех? Ниббана - это не чья-то собственность.


Это значит, что мои дхаммы - это мои дхаммы. Мой вкус во рту - это не ваш вкус во рту.



> Тогда ниббана - это атман.


Нет. Атман имеет дхармин. Ниббана - не имеет.



> Применимо, почему ж неприменимо. Анатта, кстати, и не означает, что ничего нет.


Это чрезмерное и необоснованное расширение значения термина.



> Анатта означает, что нет ничего постоянного в чем-либо. Живое существо как поток, хоть и индивидуален, но анатта - поскольку ни в себе не держит ничего неизменно, и сам не является вечным.


В чём-либо ничего постоянного нет. Но сами потоки - постоянны. В противном случае они бы смешивались и вы бы получали мои каммические результаты, а я - ваши. Но т.к. подобного не происходит, можно понять, что сами потоки индивидуальны. Что, кстати, не противоречит и жизненному опыту.

----------

Tong Po (18.01.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В суттах атман (атта) определяется как нечто такое, что было бы индивидуальным и неизменным у каждого. Там ни про какие носители ничего не говорится. Например, если кто-то считал, что сознание неизменно, индивидуально и именно вот оно неизменное познаёт всегда то или это, переживает то или сё, то тогда это и есть атта. Если есть такая вот ниббана внутри живого существа, то тогда по этой аналогии можно смело сказать, что ниббана - это атта. Я, моё, моя душа. Почему бы и нет?


Нибанна-дхамма - это не то, что познает; а то, что познается архатапала-читтой (читта - это сознание, архатапала - плод архата... получается, что архатапала-чита - это не более, чем сознание архата).

Получается, что Нибанна - это не более (и не менее) чем процесс восприятие нибанна-элемента сознанием архата (в изложении на русский).

----------


## Топпер

> В суттах атман (атта) определяется как нечто такое, что было бы индивидуальным и неизменным у каждого. Там ни про какие носители ничего не говорится.


В суттах и про дхаммы толком ничего нет.



> Например, если кто-то считал, что сознание неизменно, индивидуально и именно вот оно неизменное познаёт всегда то или это, переживает то или сё, то тогда это и есть атта.


Совершенно верно. Ибо за изменчивым сознанием, за изменчивыми качествами (дхаммами) подразумевали неизменный носитель, неизменный дхармин - атту, душу.



> Если есть такая вот ниббана внутри живого существа, то тогда по этой аналогии можно смело сказать, что ниббана - это атта. Я, моё, моя душа. Почему бы и нет?


Нет, нельзя. 
Характеристикой атты является неизменность носителя. У Ниббаны носителя нет. 
С другой стороны Будде же не отрицал *вообще любую душу*. Он говорил, что её нет в том понимании, в каком она присутствует у брахманов. Но это не означает, что вообще ничего нет кроме намы, рупы и читты.
Есть ещё ниббана, как четвертая параматтха.
Если бы ниббана была просто окончанием остальных дхамм, то мы бы получили нормальную аннигиляцию в которой нас и обвиняют обычно христиане. Будда же такого не говорил. Это была бы крайность нигилизма.

----------

Tong Po (18.01.2010), Алекс С (12.10.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (18.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Это значит, что мои дхаммы - это мои дхаммы. Мой вкус во рту - это не ваш вкус во рту.


Ну и что с этого? Это не означает, что если ниббана достигается, то обязательно сразу всеми -)




> Нет. Атман имеет дхармин. Ниббана - не имеет.


Про дхармин в суттах ничего нет.




> Это чрезмерное и необоснованное расширение значения термина.


Почему необоснованное? 
Есть сутта, в которой Будда говорит, что хитрый глупец может считать (разумеется ошибочно), что вне совокупностей нет атты, внутри них тоже нет атты, сами они тоже анатта, а значит тогда все целиком (весь поток) - это и есть атта. 
Если надо могу поискать.




> В чём-либо ничего постоянного нет. Но сами потоки - постоянны.


Непостоянны. Если бы они были постоянны, то они не могли бы прекратиться. А они прекращаются в ниббане.




> Нибанна-дхамма - это не то, что познает; а то, что познается архатапала-читтой (читта - это сознание, архатапала - плод архата... получается, что архатапала-чита - это не более, чем сознание архата).


Ну это просто пример. Под аттой можно считать например только тело (которое вообще не познаёт) ну и т.д. - любые феномены.

----------


## Zom

> Совершенно верно. Ибо за изменчивым сознанием, за изменчивыми качествами (дхаммами) подразумевали неизменный носитель, неизменный дхармин - атту, душу.


Не, там подразумевалось под аттой именно САМО сознание, а не душа за ней. Были и иные воззрения, когда за совокупностями (внутри них, вне, за их пределами) подразумевалась атта. Это разные воззрения об атте, коих много.




> Нет, нельзя. 
> Характеристикой атты является неизменность носителя. У Ниббаны носителя нет.


Характеристка атты как раз просто неизменность феномена, не важно какого. Про носитель в суттах ничего нет. Точнее, как я уже выше сказал, были отдельные воззрения про носители, но были и воззрения про атту без носителей - например что сознание как таковое это атта (без стоящей за ней душой).




> С другой стороны Будде же не отрицал вообще любую душу. Он говорил, что её нет в том понимании, в каком она присутствует у брахманов. Но это не означает, что вообще ничего нет кроме намы, рупы и читты.
> Есть ещё ниббана, как четвертая параматтха.


А что есть кроме совокупностей? Будда не говорил, что кроме совокупностей есть ниббана как некий личностный атрибут.
Такого нет в суттах, в которых происходит подобное обсуждение, как например Анурадха сутта.




> Если бы ниббана была просто окончанием остальных дхамм, то мы бы получили нормальную аннигиляцию в которой нас и обвиняют обычно христиане. Будда же такого не говорил. Это была бы крайность нигилизма.


Аннигиляцию чего бы мы получили? Христиане обвиняют в аннигиляции души. В буддизме души нет, так в чём обвинение-то..? 
И Будда, говоря об аннигиляционистах, всегда отмечал, что они утверждают уничтожение души, атмана, в чём и ошибочность их воззрения, ибо атмана-то нет, поэтому нет чего-то, что аннигилируется.

Вот же ш, не даром Буддагоша писал:
_«Только страдания существуют - но не найти страдающего;
Поступки совершаются - но нет того, кто их совершает;
Ниббана есть - но нет того, кто в неё входит;
Путь существует - но не найти того, кто по нему идёт»._ 

Если б в потоке существа было бы что-то неизменное, то можно было бы сказать - вот он, тот, кто идёт по Пути. Вот эта самая личностная дхамма ниббаны шествует так сказать...

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Zom, атман - постоянная сущность внутри человека, то что РЕинкарнирует без изменений из жизни в жизнь, "хозяин" живущий в доме.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну это просто пример. Под аттой можно считать например только тело (которое вообще не познаёт) ну и т.д. - любые феномены.


Тело является непостоянным, ибо совокупность составляющих. 

Здесь имеется не просто "то, что воспринимается", а воспринимаемое постоянное; неизменное; нибанна-дхамма.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну и что с этого? Это не означает, что если ниббана достигается, то обязательно сразу всеми -)


Соответственно, логично предположить, что раз в списках дхамм ниббана значится, и что раз ваши дхаммы - не мои дхаммы, значит и ваша ниббана не моя ниббана.



> Про дхармин в суттах ничего нет.


В суттах вообще много чего нет. Для этого Абхидхамму и ввели.



> Почему необоснованное?


Потому, что сам опыт опровергает такое расширение термина. Все дхаммы, хотя и изменчивы, однако индивидуальны. Плоды каммы так же индивидуальны. Устойчивость потока - наблюдаемое явление. Пока живое существо в сансаре - поток индивидуален. Дхаммы "текут", когда  "высыхает русло" нельзя сказать, что все высохшие реки стали одной.



> Непостоянны. Если бы они были постоянны, то они не могли бы прекратиться. А они прекращаются в ниббане.


А кто вам сказал, что они прекращаются? Прекращается *проявление* дхамм. Что с ними случается, куда они деваются, в каком виде - об онтологии мира мы ничего толком сказать не можем. Будда, возможно, знал, но говорить не стал.

Ну, и опять же, напомню ибитые строки:
Действительно, существует сфера, где нет ни твёрдого, ни жидкого, ни тепла, ни движения, ни этого мира, ни какого-либо другого мира, ни солнца, ни луны. Я называю это никогда не возникающим, не исчезающим, не остающимся неизменным, не рождающимся, не умирающим. Это — конец страдания. 
Уд. VIII.1

Существует Нерождённое, Невозникшее, Несозданное, Неконструированное. *И если бы не существовало этого Нерождённого, этого Невозникшего, этого Несозданного, Неконструированного*, то покинуть мир рождённого, возникшего, созданного, конструированного, было бы невозможно. Но поскольку существует Нерождённое, Невозникшее, Несозданное, Неконструированное, есть возможность покинуть мир рождённого, возникшего, созданного, конструированного.
Уд. VIII.3

----------

Fuerth (18.01.2010), Tong Po (18.01.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (18.01.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Характеристка атты как раз просто неизменность феномена, не важно какого


Такого ни один брахман сказать не мог т.к. это опровергается опытом. И христиан и индуистов в т.ч.



> Про носитель в суттах ничего нет. Точнее, как я уже выше сказал, были отдельные воззрения про носители, но были и воззрения про атту без носителей - например что сознание как таковое это атта (без стоящей за ней душой).


Да. И традиционно, когда говорят о диспутах буддистов и индуистов о атте говорят, как об имеющей дхармин. О неизменной сердцевине. То же самое с душой христиан. 



> А что есть кроме совокупностей? Будда не говорил, что кроме совокупностей есть ниббана как некий личностный атрибут.


Будда в проповедях разбирает санскхата дхаммы кои составляют паньча ккхандха. Но ниббана дхамма в паньча ккхандха не входит.



> Аннигиляцию чего бы мы получили? Христиане обвиняют в аннигиляции души. В буддизме души нет, так в чём обвинение-то..?


Аннигиляцию самого потока сознания.



> И Будда, говоря об аннигиляционистах, всегда отмечал, что они утверждают уничтожение души, атмана, в чём и ошибочность их воззрения, ибо атмана-то нет, поэтому нет чего-то, что аннигилируется.


Атмана, как вечного, неделимого,неизменного  элемента нет. Но как изменчивый, делимый, невечный - можно сказать, что и есть. Если под таким атманом подразумевать паньча ккхандха.



> Вот же ш, не даром Буддагоша писал:
> _«Только страдания существуют - но не найти страдающего;
> Поступки совершаются - но нет того, кто их совершает;
> Ниббана есть - но нет того, кто в неё входит;
> Путь существует - но не найти того, кто по нему идёт»._


Вот, вот. И он пишет, что ниббана - есть.



> Если б в потоке существа было бы что-то неизменное, то можно было бы сказать - вот он, тот, кто идёт по Пути. Вот эта самая личностная дхамма ниббаны шествует так сказать...


Вы пытаетесь наделить дахмму ниббану субстанциональностью. Отсюда и непонимание. Дхаммы вообще не имеют субстанциональности. В т.ч. и ниббана.

----------

Алекс С (12.10.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Аннигиляцию самого потока сознания.


Аннигиляцию самого *причиннообусловленного* потока сознания.  На вопрос о несуществовании Татхагаты после смерти Будда тоже не отвечал.

----------

Tong Po (18.01.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Но он чётко указывал, что воззрение "Татхагата не существует в Ниббане" - неверное.

----------

Tong Po (18.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Соответственно, логично предположить, что раз в списках дхамм ниббана значится, и что раз ваши дхаммы - не мои дхаммы, значит и ваша ниббана не моя ниббана.


Когда человек дошёл до горы - то только он дошёл до неё, а не другие. Но горы "изначально и всегда" у него не было.




> В суттах вообще много чего нет. Для этого Абхидхамму и ввели.


В абхидхамме по-моему тоже нет дхармина. 




> Потому, что сам опыт опровергает такое расширение термина. Все дхаммы, хотя и изменчивы, однако индивидуальны. Плоды каммы так же индивидуальны. Устойчивость потока - наблюдаемое явление. Пока живое существо в сансаре - поток индивидуален. Дхаммы "текут", когда "высыхает русло" нельзя сказать, что все высохшие реки стали одной.


Ну вот например - чувство - анатта. А оно тоже индивидуально и не смешивается ни с чем. Анатта не означает, что всё сливается в один бульон.




> А кто вам сказал, что они прекращаются? Прекращается проявление дхамм. Что с ними случается, куда они деваются, в каком виде - об онтологии мира мы ничего толком сказать не можем. Будда, возможно, знал, но говорить не стал.


Ну если они и так существуют микро-мгновение, и нет никаких постоянно-длящихся дхамм, то естественно они исчезают. Если мы говорим, что "они куда-то деваются", то мы начинаем рассуждать с позиции атмана - что мол некие неизменные шарики куда-то укатываются. Но дхаммы не шарики. Каждая рождается и умирает тут же. В ниббане нет вообще рождений дхамм, поэтому поток существа в ниббане прекращается.

----------


## Zom

> Такого ни один брахман сказать не мог т.к. это опровергается опытом.


Однако говорил - в Брахмаджале сутте есть такие воззрения.




> Будда в проповедях разбирает санскхата дхаммы кои составляют паньча ккхандха. Но ниббана дхамма в паньча ккхандха не входит.


Но она и не входит нигде в личностный состав. Он не включает её туда ни в одной из сутт.




> Аннигиляцию самого потока сознания.


Т.е. сознание неизменно, вечно, постоянно как поток? А как же ниродха-самапатти? -)




> Но как изменчивый, делимый, невечный - можно сказать, что и есть. Если под таким атманом подразумевать паньча ккхандха.


Будда говорил, что это ошибочное воззрение.




> Вы пытаетесь наделить дахмму ниббану субстанциональностью. Отсюда и непонимание. Дхаммы вообще не имеют субстанциональности. В т.ч. и ниббана.


Как раз напротив. Если бы она "всегда была бы в потоке существа", то она бы и была субстанциональной.




> На вопрос о несуществовании Татхагаты после смерти Будда тоже не отвечал.


Не отвечал только по той причине, что под Татхагатой вопрошающим всегда в таких случаях подразумевалась некая неизменная личность, которая витает где-то там в ниббане. Об этом (дающим именно такое пояснение задавания этого вопроса) также есть сутта, кстати.

----------


## Топпер

> Когда человек дошёл до горы - то только он дошёл до неё, а не другие. Но горы "изначально и всегда" у него не было.


Мы сейчас говорим о дхаммах, а не о горе. Списки дхамм - индивидуальны.



> В абхидхамме по-моему тоже нет дхармина.


Именно. Чем буддийская дхамма от индуистской и отличается.



> Ну вот например - чувство - анатта. А оно тоже индивидуально и не смешивается ни с чем. Анатта не означает, что всё сливается в один бульон.


О чём я и говорю. Дхаммы в потоке - индивидуальны. У каждого свои. Без смешиваний. Ниббана тоже у каждого своя.



> Ну если они и так существуют микро-мгновение, и нет никаких постоянно-длящихся дхамм, то естественно они исчезают. Если мы говорим, что "они куда-то деваются", то мы начинаем рассуждать с позиции атмана - что мол некие неизменные шарики куда-то укатываются. Но дхаммы не шарики. Каждая рождается и умирает тут же. В ниббане нет вообще рождений дхамм, поэтому поток существа в ниббане прекращается.


Не столь все примитивно и однозначно. Не зря в более поздних школах на эту тему голову ломали. Разобрано, кстати, всё неплохо. В Тхераваде почти ничего на эту тему нет. Но могу вас уверить, что Дхармакирти, Васубандху, Асанга и прочие, дураками не были и не пытались представить дхаммы некими шариками.

Рождение и сместь дхамм - отдельный большой и непростой вопрос. Но его обсуждение ведёт к пониманию того, что не всё столь просто. Что Ниббана - это не аннигиляция.

----------

Fat (18.01.2010), Sforza (18.01.2010), Tong Po (18.01.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (18.01.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Точнее будет сказать, что потенциально просветлено.


Согласен. Именно так и считается в тибетском варианте Махаяны, ИМХО.

----------

Zom (18.01.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (18.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Мы сейчас говорим о дхаммах, а не о горе. Списки дхамм - индивидуальны.
> 
> О чём я и говорю. Дхаммы в потоке - индивидуальны. У каждого свои. Без смешиваний. Ниббана тоже у каждого своя.


Ниббана - это прекращение индивидуальности вообще. И тогда нельзя говорить "общая ниббана" или "индивидуальная" - это будет просто-напросто неверно. Есть сутта, где существо сравнивается с песочным замком. Когда замок разбит, рассеян, уничтожен - пляж остаётся, но как можно говорить, что это пляж именно этого песочного замка?

Если рядом стоит второй замок, то у одного замка - ниббана (угасание), а второй продолжает стоять на пляже. 




> Что Ниббана - это не аннигиляция.


Аннигиляция ЧЕГО?




> В Тхераваде почти ничего на эту тему нет.


В Тхераваде очень много всего на эту тему есть. Другой вопрос что на русском нет. На Абхидхамму тома комментариев, уверен, всё это там разбирается. А о том, что дхамма существует лишь мгновение, есть даже в сутте.

----------


## Топпер

> Однако говорил - в Брахмаджале сутте есть такие воззрения.


может какой глупый брахман и сказанул, конечно  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Но она и не входит нигде в личностный состав. Он не включает её туда ни в одной из сутт.


Он описывает обусловленные дхаммы. А ниббана входит в третью БИ.



> Т.е. сознание неизменно, вечно, постоянно как поток? А как же ниродха-самапатти? -)


Где я утверждал что-либо про вечность сознания?



> Будда говорил, что это ошибочное воззрение.


Это ваше понимание. Будда такого не говорил. Он говорил о вечной и неизменной душе. Он нигде не утверждал, что пяти совокупностей не существует, что не существует вообще никакой психической и телесной жизни. Да и наш повседневный опыт это подтверждает. Будда выступал именно против незименности - аничча и против субстанционоальности - анатта.



> Как раз напротив. Если бы она "всегда была бы в потоке существа", то она бы и была субстанциональной.


Ни одна дхамма не обуслаловленыне ни, тем более ниббана не обладают субстанциональностью. Это - основа буддизма.



> Не отвечал только по той причине, что под Татхагатой вопрошающим всегда в таких случаях подразумевалась некая неизменная личность, которая витает где-то там в ниббане. Об этом (дающим именно такое пояснение задавания этого вопроса) также есть сутта, кстати.


Не только. Будда подвергал анализу и изменчивую "личность Татхагаты" при жизни. И именно потому, что её было не найти и при жизни, он не говорил, что она существует и в Ниббане.
Но, с другой стороны, т.к. нельзя было сказать, что она "не существует" при жизни, нельзя было и утверждать, что она будет не существовать в Ниббане

----------


## Топпер

> Ниббана - это прекращение индивидуальности вообще.


Опять же, это произвольное допущение. Индивидуальность потоков при жизни мы видим в опыте. Сказать, что они исчезнут в Ниббане - логически необоснованный вывод. 



> И тогда нельзя говорить "общая ниббана" или "индивидуальная" - это будет просто-напросто неверно. Есть сутта, где существо сравнивается с песочным замком. Когда замок разбит, рассеян, уничтожен - пляж остаётся, но как можно говорить, что это пляж именно этого песочного замка?


Т.е. пляж всё таки есть  :Wink: 



> Если рядом стоит второй замок, то у одного замка - ниббана (угасание), а второй продолжает стоять на пляже.


А может и пляжи разные, но одинаковые? Вы такое допускаете?



> Аннигиляция ЧЕГО?


Аннигиляция потока сознания. Потока, который составил живое существо. По-вашему получается, что поток просто уничтожается и всё. Странная цель для духовной практики. 
Материалисты- самоубийцы тоже говорят, что после смерти всё прекращается. В чём разница в целеустремлении между буддистами и самоубийцами, в таком случае?



> В Тхераваде очень много всего на эту тему есть. Другой вопрос что на русском нет. На Абхидхамму тома комментариев, уверен, всё это там разбирается.


По крайней мере то, что мне попадалось на английском - послабее будет.



> А о том, что дхамма существует лишь мгновение, есть даже в сутте.


я с этим и не спорил. Это - краеугольный камень Буддизма.

Кстати, в какой сутте? Здесь на форуме кто-то когда-то говорил, что кханикавада появилась достаточно поздно и, что в суттах этого нет. Было бы интересно посмотреть в сутте.

----------

Tong Po (18.01.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Согласен. Именно так и считается в тибетском варианте Махаяны, ИМХО.


Проблема в том, что иногда, некоторыми вульгарными буддистами из этого делается вывод, что они уже Будды и, что достаточно это осознать и, что работать над собой не надо.

----------

Наталья (06.03.2013), Ринчен Намгьял (18.01.2010)

----------


## Huandi

Возможно, вся проблема в слишком буквальном понимании перевода слова асанскрита, как "необусловленная".




> Дхармами, подверженными бытию, или быванию, называются те, которые комбинируются с четырьмя "признаками того, что дхарма есть санскрита-дхарма". Признаки эти следующие: "рождение", "пребывание", "изменение" и "исчезновение".


То есть, асанскрита-дхармы это конкретно те, которые не имеют сразу всех этих признаков.

----------


## Zom

> может какой глупый брахман и сказанул, конечно


Вот, например
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....001.than.html

"Он утверждает, что чувство - это "я", или что "я" владеет чувством, или что чувство находится [внутри] "я", или что "я" находится внутри чувства. Он схвачен идеей "Я - чувство" или "Чувство моё". (далее также про сознание и т.д.)





> А ниббана входит в третью БИ.


И там не говорится, что ниббана - часть существа.




> Это ваше понимание. Будда такого не говорил. Он говорил о вечной и неизменной душе. Он нигде не утверждал, что пяти совокупностей не существует, что не существует вообще никакой психической и телесной жизни.


Он говорил, что глупец может ошибочно полагать, будто бы 5 совокупностей вместе взятые - это атта. Сутту сходу найти не смог, но могу поискать, это точно есть.




> Не только. Будда подвергал анализу и изменчивую "личность Татхагаты" при жизни. И именно потому, что её было не найти и при жизни, он не говорил, что она существует и в Ниббане.


На вопрос существует-не-существует, в т.ч. и после смерти - не отвечал только потому, что под личностью подразумевалась атта.


По теме, от Дост. Махаси Саядо:




> *Ниббана нигде не находится*
> 
> Ниббана нигде не находится. Поэтому нельзя определить её месторасположение. Это ни здесь, ни там. Она не на небесах. В термине «намарупа» нама означает, что ум охватывает ниббану, но в этом контексте, это не означает, что ниббана - это ум или умственный фактор. Поэтому три аспекта сознания - возникновение, длительность, исчезновение - не существуют в ниббане. Только *образно* можно сказать, что ниббана находится в этом самом уме-и-теле.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот, например
> "Он утверждает, что чувство - это "я", или что "я" владеет чувством, или что чувство находится [внутри] "я", или что "я" находится внутри чувства. Он схвачен идеей "Я - чувство" или "Чувство моё". (далее также про сознание и т.д.)


Как раз о душе, которая владеет чувством речь и идёт. 



> И там не говорится, что ниббана - часть существа.


Если это не часть существа, то существо не сможет ей обладать. Так же, как я не смогу получить ваши чувства, если их нет в моём потоке сознания.



> Он говорил, что глупец может ошибочно полагать, будто бы 5 совокупностей вместе взятые - это атта. Сутту сходу найти не смог, но могу поискать, это точно есть.


И Будда разбивает это положение исходя из опыта. Пять совокупностей не могут составлять "я" или "атта" именно по причине того, что они *изменяются во времени*. т.е. состав дхамм в них постоянно меняется. Что противоречит самой идее "атты" как* неизменной* сущности. Но Будда не утверждает, что ккхандх, *как динамической системы* не существует. Конепция анатта направлена именно против статического понимания души, как неизменной сущньсти или неизменной системы, но не против динамического взаимодействия дхамм. И именно этому посвящены слова Будды



> На вопрос существует-не-существует, в т.ч. и после смерти - не отвечал только потому, что под личностью подразумевалась атта.


Тогда тем более нельзя сказать, что вообще ничего не будет существовать. 
Если уж он про атту не мог утвердительно сказать, что её не существует, то как можно говорить, что вообще всё прекращается?



> Ниббана нигде не находится. Поэтому нельзя определить её месторасположение. Это ни здесь, ни там. Она не на небесах. В термине «намарупа» нама означает, что ум охватывает ниббану, но в этом контексте, это не означает, что ниббана - это ум или умственный фактор. Поэтому три аспекта сознания - возникновение, длительность, исчезновение - не существуют в ниббане. Только образно можно сказать, что ниббана находится в этом самом уме-и-теле.


Очень хорошая цитата. О чём я и говорю.
Ниббана не означает и уничтожения всего. Ниббана - это дхамма за пределами концепций. И свести Ниббану к концу, подобно тому, как у  пива в бутылке есть конец, было бы слишком просто.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (18.01.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> Тогда - чисто практически - нирваны нет либо она недостижима, что одно и то же.
> 
> Разве нирвана определяется как вечный неизменный феномен?



Я думаю что хорошо подумать о метафоре горящего огня.   Горящий огонь, это омраченое состояние (самсара).  Когда огонь погас, это ниббана.  

Отсутсвие огня, или погасший огонь,  не сушествует - так что присущие везде и всегда. Может даже во время горения огня существует  несуществующий погасший огонь...

Насчет Б8П, он обусловлен. Маггапхала обусловлена как угашение огня.

ИМХО.

----------


## Zom

> Опять же, это произвольное допущение. Индивидуальность потоков при жизни мы видим в опыте. Сказать, что они исчезнут в Ниббане - логически необоснованный вывод.


Об этом говорится в суттах, когда объясняется, что индивидуальность имеет место только когда есть на что можно указать в пространстве-времени.




> Т.е. пляж всё таки есть


Пляж есть - но это не личность и не является индивидуальным для каждой личности.




> А может и пляжи разные, но одинаковые? Вы такое допускаете?


Не допускаю.




> Аннигиляция потока сознания. Потока, который составил живое существо. По-вашему получается, что поток просто уничтожается и всё. Странная цель для духовной практики.


Эта боязнь с целью "потерять что-то ценное в потоке существа" и является бхава-танхой. Когда она прекращается, подобных заявлений об ужасной аннигиляции не возникает -)




> Кстати, в какой сутте?


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...2.04.olen.html

----------


## Huandi

Для домашнего чтения:




> Следствие "разъединения" 
> ("висамъйога-пхала")28. 
> 
> Это так называемая *дхарма-следствие, или обусловленная дхарма*, в противоположность вышеуказанным другим обусловленным дхармам, *отличается тем, что она, с точки зрения буддистов, не имеет причины*, она не что иное, как умышленное успокоение, т.е. пресечение рождения дхарм путем "истинного знания", религиозного прозрения. 
> 
> Мы бы сказали, что в таком случае успокоение как результат пресечения процесса бытия или разъединения дхармы с факторами рождения-исчезновения имеет причину именно действие чистого знания; с буддийской же точки зрения такое выражение недопустимо, ибо про "успокоение", которое есть дхарма, не подверженная бытию ("асанскрита-дхарма"), нельзя сказать, что оно "рождается" или "наступает", а дхарма нерождающаяся ео ipso не может иметь условия ("хету"), так как "хету" есть условие для рождения, т.е. именно для бытия или бывания. Поэтому данный результат, по буддийской терминологии, не имеет причины. Чистое знание приостанавливает рождение, и мы можем сказать, что дхарма перестала рождаться, но оно не может породить успокоение, ибо успокоение не "рождается";* ведь успокоение не есть нечто новое, положительное, оно всего только отсутствие процесса бытия, который был.* К этому вопросу мы вернемся в главе о спасении. http://psylib.org.ua/books/rozeo02/txt15.htm


То есть, данная дхарма ОБУСЛОВЛЕНА, но НЕ ИМЕЕТ ПРИЧИНЫ. Так как это различные понятия в буддийской теории причинности

----------


## Топпер

> Об этом говорится в суттах, когда объясняется, что индивидуальность имеет место только когда есть на что можно указать в пространстве-времени.


В суттах говорится о идее "я", а не вообще о любой индивидуальности. И Архаты и даже Будда, достигнув прижизненной Ниббаны, тем не менее испытывали влияние прошлой каммы. Пусть и в ослабленном виде. Тела не смешивались, камма не исчезала.



> Пляж есть - но это не личность и не является индивидуальным для каждой личности.


я про личности вообще ничего не говорю. 



> Не допускаю.


Напрасно. Это, как раз, случай, когда выводы можно сделать разные, но с равной вероятностью. 
Исходя из того, что при жизни дхаммы у всех разные, мне представляется более логичным предположить, что и дхамма ниббана у всех разная, а не одна на всех. 



> Эта боязнь с целью "потерять что-то ценное в потоке существа" и является бхава-танхой. Когда она прекращается, подобных заявлений об ужасной аннигиляции не возникает -)


Мы не чувства обсуждаем а цель. Итак, в чём же разница между стремлением буддиста и материалиста-самоубийцы? Если разница только в страхе, давайте признаем, что цель одинакова.



> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...2.04.olen.html


благодарю.

----------


## Топпер

> Для домашнего чтения:
> 
> 
> 
> То есть, данная дхарма ОБУСЛОВЛЕНА, но НЕ ИМЕЕТ ПРИЧИНЫ. Так как это различные понятия в буддийской теории причинности


Здесь всё-таки про ниродху. У вайбхашиков она хотя и входила в состав необусловленных дхамм, но всё же она ни ниббана.

----------


## Huandi

Не могу сказать более того, что:



> Visamyoga-phala является нирваной.

----------


## Топпер

И всё же он выделяет нирвану в отдельную дхамму.
То, что её достижение обусловлено нашими усилиями - очевидно. Так об этом и тема.

----------


## Zom

> Если это не часть существа, то существо не сможет ей обладать.


А существо ей и не обладает. Существо обладает 5 совокупностями, поэтому и говорится что это "существо". Об этом сказана в Сатта сутте - о существе.




> Что противоречит самой идее "атты" как неизменной сущности. Но Будда не утверждает, что ккхандх, как динамической системы не существует.


Эта динамическая система существует точно также как и совокупности по отдельности. В этом нет разницы.




> Тогда тем более нельзя сказать, что вообще ничего не будет существовать. 
> Если уж он про атту не мог утвердительно сказать, что её не существует, то как можно говорить, что вообще всё прекращается?


Ещё раз - что "Всё"? Всё - это то, из чего состоит существо. Все эти вещи прекращаются. Что ещё там остаётся..? Ничего не остаётся.




> И свести Ниббану к концу, подобно тому, как у пива в бутылке есть конец, было бы слишком просто.


А сводить ниббану к некоему вечному "существованию" или "бытию" индивидуального потока существа было бы крайностью этернализма.




> И Архаты и даже Будда, достигнув прижизненной Ниббаны, тем не менее испытывали влияние прошлой каммы.


Испытывали влияние плодов остаточные совокупности, которые не-будды и не-архаты. Когда говорят что архат испытывал - то образно, условно, а не в абсолютном смысле. Когда остаточные совокупности угасли - нечему больше испытывать и нечем. 




> Исходя из того, что при жизни дхаммы у всех разные, мне представляется более логичным предположить, что и дхамма ниббана у всех разная, а не одна на всех.


Ниббана разная.. ну это уже что-то новенькое -))




> Мы не чувства обсуждаем а цель. Итак, в чём же разница между стремлением буддиста и материалиста-самоубийцы? Если разница только в страхе, давайте признаем, что цель одинакова.


Цель одинакова, всё верно, а именно - избавление от страданий.

----------


## Топпер

> А существо ей и не обладает. Существо обладает 5 совокупностями, поэтому и говорится что это "существо".


Обладает. Смотрите список дхамм.



> Эта динамическая система существует точно также как и совокупности по отдельности. В этом нет разницы.


Есть разница между лежащими на обочине колёсами и движущимся автомобилем? По моему есть.



> Ещё раз - что "Всё"? Всё - это то, из чего состоит существо. Все эти вещи прекращаются. Что ещё там остаётся..? Ничего не остаётся.


"Всё" - это четыре параматтхи. В т.ч. и ниббана.



> А сводить ниббану к некоему вечному "существованию" или "бытию" индивидуального потока существа было бы крайностью этернализма.


я и не свожу.
Ниббана не есть бытие или небытие.



> Испытывали влияние плодов остаточные совокупности, которые не-будды и не-архаты. Когда говорят что архат испытывал - то образно, условно, а не в абсолютном смысле.


Как не в абсолютном? Тхеру Моггаллану отнюдь не в образном смысле убили. Ангулималу, отнюдь не образно били.



> Когда остаточные совокупности угасли - нечему больше испытывать и нечем.


Нечему и нечем. Но это не означает, что камма волшебным образом исчезла. Она просто не работает т.к. нет способов проявится.



> Ниббана разная.. ну это уже что-то новенькое -))


Так же, как например, рождение или смерть у всех одинаковы, но у каждого потока они свои. Смерть не сводит всех живых существ воедино.
А то, что Ниббана разная - как раз и подтверждается тем, что с достижением Ниббаны Буддой, мы её от этого не достигли.
А как дхамма она присутствует у каждого. 



> Цель одинакова, всё верно, а именно - избавление от страданий.


Тогда в чём различие? Вы тоже  стремитесь к смерти, как и самоубийца?

----------


## Zom

> Обладает. Смотрите список дхамм.


По суттам - не обладает. Обладает существо дхаммами нама-рупы, потому что постоянно их конструирует жаждой и невежеством, поэтому поток существа продолжает течь. Это называется "обладать". Кроме того, дхамма нама-рупы обуславливают друг друга, что опять таки и выражается в потоке как таковом. Ниббана же не может быть чем-то обусловлена, поэтому она никак не может "течь" вместе с потоком существа. Однако она есть как реальность, и в ней в конце существования гаснут все обусловленные дхаммы, которые лились этим самым бытийным потоком.




> Есть разница между лежащими на обочине колёсами и движущимся автомобилем? По моему есть.


Важно то, что и колеса, и сам автомобиль - непостоянны и подвержены разрушению, поэтому не являются аттой.




> "Всё" - это четыре параматтхи. В т.ч. и ниббана.


Нет. Согласно Сабба Сутте, ниббана не входит в понятие "Вcё".




> Как не в абсолютном? Тхеру Моггаллану отнюдь не в образном смысле убили. Ангулималу, отнюдь не образно били.


Били их остаточные совокупности.




> А то, что Ниббана разная - как раз и подтверждается тем, что с достижением Ниббаны Буддой, мы её от этого не достигли.


Ещё раз про пример с пляжем - если один замок разрушился, то остальные не обязаны также разрушаться только по причине того, что один из них разрушился.




> Тогда в чём различие? Вы тоже стремитесь к смерти, как и самоубийца?


Различия в том, что самоубийца считает, что после смерти страдания исчезнут, и после смерти исчезнет его душа. Буддист не считает, что после смерти страдания исчезнут (если он не стал архатом), а также не считает, что есть какая-то душа, которая должна куда-то исчезнуть.

А мотивация одинакова у обоих - избавиться от страданий. Самоубийца жаждит смерти не потому что видит в ней некий кайф, а потому, что видит в ней избавление от мучительного бытия, от страданий жизни.

----------

Наталья (06.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> По суттам - не обладает. Обладает существо дхаммами нама-рупы, потому что постоянно их конструирует жаждой и невежеством, поэтому поток существа продолжает течь.


Просто в суттах не о том речь. Там о нама-рупе.



> Кроме того, дхамма нама-рупы обуславливают друг друга, что опять таки и выражается в потоке как таковом. Ниббана же не может быть чем-то обусловлена, поэтому она никак не может "течь" вместе с потоком существа.


А она и не течёт. Она просто есть.



> Однако она есть как реальность, и в ней в конце существования гаснут все обусловленные дхаммы, которые лились этим самым бытийным потоком.


Это вопрос. *В ней ли*. Или же Ниббана обнаруживается, при исчезновении некоторых дхамм, подобно тому, как обнаруживается чистая вода, при оседании примесей.



> Важно то, что и колеса, и сам автомобиль - непостоянны и подвержены разрушению, поэтому не являются аттой.


Не о том речь. Части системы и система в динамике - не одно и то же. Но во времена Будды об этом ещё не могли судить. Понятий таких не было.



> Нет. Согласно Сабба Сутте, ниббана не входит в понятие "Вcё".


И, тем не менее, в четырё параматтхи ниббана входит. А мне уж лучше знать, что я подразумеваю под словом "всё" в своих суждениях.



> Били их остаточные совокупности.


На которые по прежнему действовала камма.



> Ещё раз про пример с пляжем - если один замок разрушился, то остальные не обязаны также разрушаться только по причине того, что один из них разрушился.


Здесь ближе аналогия, что если конец у пива во всех бутылках один и тот же, то окончание пива в одной бутылке, означало бы окончание его во всех остальных. 



> Различия в том, что самоубийца считает, что после смерти страдания исчезнут, и после смерти исчезнет его душа. Буддист не считает, что после смерти страдания исчезнут (если он не стал архатом), а также не считает, что есть какая-то душа, которая должна куда-то исчезнуть.


Я напоминаю, что говорил о материалисте-самоубийце. Так, что про душу не будем.  Пока я существенной разницы не увидел. Воззрения - это штука эфемерная.



> А мотивация одинакова у обоих - избавиться от страданий. Самоубийца жаждит смерти не потому что видит в ней некий кайф, а потому, что видит в ней избавление от мучительного бытия, от страданий жизни.


Опять же, разницы не вижу. Самоубийца материалист знает, что дальше полная аннигиляция. Самоубийца - верующий, может надеятся на то, что дальше будет не полная смерть.
Буддист, получается, тоже полной смерти хочет.

----------


## Huandi

Самоубийца не знает правильный способ избавления от страдания.  А Зом может знать.

----------


## Zom

> Просто в суттах не о том речь. Там о нама-рупе.


А везде о нама рупе. В списках абхидхаммы имеется в виду не то, что из этого состоит живое существо, а то, что в той или иной локе могут проявиться (или точнее могут быть познаны) такие и такие дхаммы. Но это не означает, что существо локи из них состоит. Я вообще нигде ни у кого не встречал, чтобы кто-то говорил что существо это помимо 5 скандх ещё и ниббана. 




> И, тем не менее, в четырё параматтхи ниббана входит. А мне уж лучше знать, что я подразумеваю под словом "всё" в своих суждениях.


Вот, кстати, интересно, что Будда сказал, что такое ВСЁ, а выходит, что есть нечто большее, чем это ВСЁ? -)) А ведь он ясно сказал, что тот, кто попытается описать ИНОЕ помимо этого всего - тот не сможет этого сделать, ибо это за пределами его возможностей. 




> Здесь ближе аналогия, что если конец у пива во всех бутылках один и тот же, то окончание пива в одной бутылке, означало бы окончание его во всех остальных.


В сутте говорилось о песочных замках, а не о бутылке с пивом.




> Я напоминаю, что говорил о материалисте-самоубийце. Так, что про душу не будем. Пока я существенной разницы не увидел. Воззрения - это штука эфемерная.


То есть как это не будем. Материалист с точки зрения буддизма - "необученный заурядный человек". А каждый необученный человек верит в душу (даже если заявляет, будто бы её нет).




> Опять же, разницы не вижу. Самоубийца материалист знает, что дальше полная аннигиляция. Самоубийца - верующий, может надеятся на то, что дальше будет не полная смерть. Буддист, получается, тоже полной смерти хочет.


Верующий считает, что будет дальнейшая жизнь (и желательно вечный рай). Буддист (правильный) не хочет ни дальнейшей жизни, ни рая. А смерти он не хочет по причине того, что знает, что она не избавит от страданий. Если бы Будда учил, что самоубийство сразу приводит к ниббане - то правильный буддист совершал бы самоубийство. Но Будда не учил, что самоубийство приводит к ниббане, те. к полному окончанию страданий.

----------


## Айвар

> Есть парадоксальный и очень тонкий вопрос.
> 
> Буддист идущий правильным путем может достичь Ниббану, не-Буддист не может. Так как же Ниббана достигается? 
> 
> Что вы думает по этому поводу?


Потому, что правильный  взгляд буддиста, на взаимозависимое существование означает отсутствие существование независимой, постоянной и вечной сущности - то есть это воззрение пустотности, неотделимое от нирваны, то есть полного прекращения страданий.

Но как же страдания других людей, как вся оставшаяся сансара? Ведь страдания других существ не прекратились, впрочем также как и вся их взаимообусловленность (карма)? - Но тот, кто воспринимает подобным образом все еще обусловен.

Воззрение о нирване имеет начало, середину и конец. Начало воззрения , это выход за пределы умопостроений, и начало медитативного опыта восприятия.

Можно попробовать проработать тему более подробно: http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/FULLTEXT/JR-PHIL/ew103934.htm
(Перевод с помощью Гугла весьма неплох)

----------


## Топпер

> А везде о нама рупе. В списках абхидхаммы имеется в виду не то, что из этого состоит живое существо, а то, что в той или иной локе могут проявиться (или точнее могут быть познаны) такие и такие дхаммы. Но это не означает, что существо локи из них состоит. Я вообще нигде ни у кого не встречал, чтобы кто-то говорил что существо это помимо 5 скандх ещё и ниббана.


Конечно и ниббана. Дхаммы вообще живое существо описывают, а не марс.
Видимое - глаз, слышимое - ухо и т.д. Плюс ниббана.



> Вот, кстати, интересно, что Будда сказал, что такое ВСЁ, а выходит, что есть нечто большее, чем это ВСЁ? -)) А ведь он ясно сказал, что тот, кто попытается описать ИНОЕ помимо этого всего - тот не сможет этого сделать, ибо это за пределами его возможностей.


И, тем не менее в четырё параматтхи включают и ниббану. 



> В сутте говорилось о песочных замках, а не о бутылке с пивом.


Замков не строил. Про замки не знаю. А пиво нам ближе. Вот смотрите: в бутылке содержится пиво. В пиве, помимо самого пива, присутствует и его окончание, как потенция. И это окончание есть в пиве *всегда*. Но пиво в каждой бутылке кончается не одновременно, а в каждой бутылке - в своё время. Если бы окончание пива было одно на все бутылки, то и кончалось бы пиво одновременно во всех бутылках. Этого не происходит. Поэтому окончание пива в каждой бутылке - похоже на другие бутылки по качеству, но по индивидуальности они разные.



> То есть как это не будем. Материалист с точки зрения буддизма - "необученный заурядный человек". А каждый необученный человек верит в душу (даже если заявляет, будто бы её нет).


А с т.з. обычного и незаурядного человека, между материалистом-самоубийцей и буддистом, в вашем понимании, нет разницы. И то и другое полная аннигиляция.
В то время, как Будда не утверждал, что Ниббана - это полная аннигиляция. Цитаты о ниббане я уже приводил. Конечно Будда образно выражается "другой мир", "нерождённое" и т.д. ибо здесь нельзя употребить термин "сушествовать". Но Будда и не говорит "не существовать"



> Если бы Будда учил, что самоубийство сразу приводит к ниббане - то правильный буддист совершал бы самоубийство. Но Будда не учил, что самоубийство приводит к ниббане, те. к полному окончанию страданий.


Т.е. вы только поэтому не совершаете самоубийство? А если бы Будда сказал, что это способ, результат (полная аннигиляция)  вас бы устроил?

----------


## AlexТ

> Т.е. вы только поэтому не совершаете самоубийство?


Да. И также потомучто я нехочу растроить других, да и боюсь немного. Что если не получится как с Vakкali, Channa и Godhika?





> А если бы Будда сказал, что это способ, результат (полная аннигиляция)  вас бы устроил?


А ниббана это и есть убийство лобхи, досы и авиджы - все чте делает Человека.  Nibbana необусловлена, так как там нету обусловленого.  Конец бытия это не является началом чего то.

Будда (да и все Архаты) как индивидум скончался же в ночь Просветления. Его, как человека, уже не было. Да и сам Будда считал  анигилизм самым высшим внешним взглядом.




> [8] "The supreme view-point external [to the Dhamma] is this: 'I should not be; it should not occur to me; I will not be; it will not occur to me.' Of one with this view it may be expected that '[the perception of] unloathsomeness of becoming will not occur to him, and [the perception of] loathsomeness of the cessation of becoming will not occur to him.' 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....029.than.html

----------

Moskid (31.01.2010), Zom (18.01.2010), Наталья (06.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Конечно и ниббана. Дхаммы вообще живое существо описывают, а не марс.
> Видимое - глаз, слышимое - ухо и т.д. Плюс ниббана.


Нет. Они описывают аятаны например - сферы того, что можно познать. Ниббана входит в число сфер, которые можно познать.




> В пиве, помимо самого пива, присутствует и его окончание, как потенция. И это окончание есть в пиве всегда. Но пиво в каждой бутылке кончается не одновременно, а в каждой бутылке - в своё время. Если бы окончание пива было одно на все бутылки, то и кончалось бы пиво одновременно во всех бутылках. Этого не происходит. Поэтому окончание пива в каждой бутылке - похоже на другие бутылки по качеству, но по индивидуальности они разные.


В пиве не присутствует его окончание. Это всё равно что говорить, будто бы в белом цвете содержится чернота. Но если сравнивать пиво в бутылке с загрязнениями то да - загрязнения вымываются постепенно. А когда они полностью вымыты, бутылка рассыпается и исчезает, как если бы пиво было бы тем, что сцепляет стенки бутылки. 
Когда бутылка исчезла - мы не можем говорить ни про пиво, ни про бутылку. Ни на то, ни на другое пальцем больше не указать.




> А с т.з. обычного и незаурядного человека, между материалистом-самоубийцей и буддистом, в вашем понимании, нет разницы. И то и другое полная аннигиляция.


Да, на то он и заурядный человек. Будда говорил, что Дхамма очень трудна для понимания, а эти существа скованы жаждой и невежеством.




> В то время, как Будда не утверждал, что Ниббана - это полная аннигиляция.


А Будда никогда и не утверждал, что существует вечная душа, которая бы аннигилировалась. Если он этого не утверждал, то естественно, он не утверждал что ниббана - аннигиляция. Ссылки тоже приводил.




> Конечно Будда образно выражается "другой мир", "нерождённое" и т.д.


Он говорит "Ни этот мир, ни другой". А не рождённое не означает что это "что-то". Потому что любое "что-то" не может находиться в ниббане. "Что-то" - каким бы возвышенным и утончённым оно не было - всегда находится только в сансаре.




> Т.е. вы только поэтому не совершаете самоубийство? А если бы Будда сказал, что это способ, результат (полная аннигиляция) вас бы устроил?


А будда и сказал, что полное разрушение существа и является полным и подлинным освобождением. Другой вопрос, что это вначале нужно увидеть самостоятельно своим прямым видением. То же самое - если бы он сказал про немедленное самоубийство - то нужно было бы вначале увидеть, получить прямое знание, что оно ведёт к окончанию страданий.

----------


## Топпер

> Нет. Они описывают аятаны например - сферы того, что можно познать. Ниббана входит в число сфер, которые можно познать.


Ниббана не входит в деление на аятаны.



> В пиве не присутствует его окончание. Это всё равно что говорить, будто бы в белом цвете содержится чернота.


Содержится. Вы сомневаетесь? В физике считается, что давать равномерный спектр (белый цвет) при нагревании может абсолютно чёрное тело.



> Но если сравнивать пиво в бутылке с загрязнениями то да - загрязнения вымываются постепенно. А когда они полностью вымыты, бутылка рассыпается и исчезает, как если бы пиво было бы тем, что сцепляет стенки бутылки. 
> Когда бутылка исчезла - мы не можем говорить ни про пиво, ни про бутылку. Ни на то, ни на другое пальцем больше не указать.


Считайте, что бутылка - это камма. То, что связывает дхаммы в процессе жизни (и жизней) воедино. Когда пиво допито, бутылка теряет значение. Камма перестаёт приносить плоды.



> Да, на то он и заурядный человек. Будда говорил, что Дхамма очень трудна для понимания, а эти существа скованы жаждой и невежеством.


Но Будда не говорил, что Ниббана - это полная аннигиляция.



> А Будда никогда и не утверждал, что существует вечная душа, которая бы аннигилировалась.


я про душу сейчас вообще ничего не говорю.



> Если он этого не утверждал, то естественно, он не утверждал что ниббана - аннигиляция. Ссылки тоже приводил.


Он утверждал, что только обусловленных дхамм нет. Дхамма ниббана остаётся.



> Он говорит "Ни этот мир, ни другой". А не рождённое не означает что это "что-то". Потому что любое "что-то" не может находиться в ниббане. "Что-то" - каким бы возвышенным и утончённым оно не было - всегда находится только в сансаре.


Естественно. Поэтому я и не утверждаю, что дхамма ниббана - это "что-то". Это вы мне пытаетесь приписать такое утверждение. Я сразу указал, что не подразумеваю под ниббаной субстанциональности в сансарном понимании.



> А будда и сказал, что полное разрушение существа и является полным и подлинным освобождением. Другой вопрос, что это вначале нужно увидеть самостоятельно своим прямым видением. То же самое - если бы он сказал про немедленное самоубийство - то нужно было бы вначале увидеть, получить прямое знание, что оно ведёт к окончанию страданий.


у меня нет оснований считать так же.
Будда говорил, что то, что мы можем познать в этой жизни - прекратится. А каково "существование" в Ниббане - сказать просто невозможно. Это за гранью нашего понимания. Но это и не полная аннигиляция. Ибо Будда считал утверждение, что он "не существует" так же ошибочным.

Предлагаю закончить на этом. Мы уже по третьему кругу идём. Я так понимаю, что каждый остался при своём.

----------


## Zom

> Да и сам Будда считал анигилизм самым высшим внешним взглядом.


Кстати переведу:

"Наивысшее воззрение, [внешнее по отношению к Дхамме], таково: "Я не должен быть; этого не должно происходить со мной; Я не буду; этого не будет происходить со мной". У того, кто придерживается такого воззрения, может не быть [восприятия] не-отвратительности становления, и [восприятия] отвратительности прекращения становления".

Если своими словами и попроще -  то у него может не быть жажды к существованию и он может не испытывать отвращения при мысли, что существование прекратится.

----------


## Zom

> Ниббана не входит в деление на аятаны.


А в сутте "о нерождённом" и т.д., где говорится, что "есть сфера" (речь идёт о ниббане), по-моему как раз и используется слово "аятана" - то есть сфера, которую можно познать.




> Но Будда не говорил, что Ниббана - это полная аннигиляция.
> я про душу сейчас вообще ничего не говорю.


А тут всё связано напрямую. Будда не говорил про аннигиляцию исключительно по той причине, что под этим словом подразумевал воззрение об аннигиляции атмана. А про аннигиляцию (прекращение) совокупностей, например, говорил.




> А каково "существование" в Ниббане - сказать просто невозможно. Это за гранью нашего понимания. Но это и не полная аннигиляция.


В ниббане нет существования, и там нет аннигиляции, потому что там нет и не остаётся чего-то что может существовать или аннигилировать. Всё что могло существовать и аннигилироваться (5 совокупностей) распадается, и получается ниббана. По-моему всё просто как ясный день.

----------

Наталья (06.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Если своими словами и попроще - то у него может не быть жажды к существованию и он может не испытывать отвращения при мысли, что существование прекратится.


Так это правильно. Но цели прекратить страдания и воззрение о прекращении вообще всего - разные вещи. Воззрение о полном прекращении это, по сути, жажда небытия.

----------


## Zom

> Так это правильно. Но цели прекратить страдания и воззрение о прекращении вообще всего - разные вещи. Воззрение о полном прекращении это, по сути, жажда небытия.


Так чего всего? Желание прекратить всё - это желание прекратить 5 совокупностей, потому что они и есть ВСЁ. А жажда небытия - это в обязательном порядке:
a) воззрение о наличии неизменной сути в своей индивидуальности
б) желание эту неизменную суть прекратить

----------


## Топпер

> А в сутте "о нерождённом" и т.д., где говорится, что "есть сфера" (речь идёт о ниббане), по-моему как раз и используется слово "аятана" - то есть сфера, которую можно познать.


Нет. В классическом делении на ккхандхи, дхату и аятаны, необусловленные дхаммы не входят в  сами классификации



> А тут всё связано напрямую. Будда не говорил про аннигиляцию исключительно по той причине, что под этим словом подразумевал воззрение об аннигиляции атмана.


Это уже ваша личная трактовка.



> А про аннигиляцию (прекращение) совокупностей, например, говорил.


Говорил. Не спорю. Обусловленные дхаммы на то и обусловленные, что прекратятся.



> В ниббане нет существования,


В понимании сансары нет. Но не более того. Каким образом "существуют" дхаммы, камма, "внешний мир", помимо наших ккхандх - про это Будда не распространялся (вспомним про горсть листьев). Ибо в том нет пользы. Почему, например, два Будды не могут приходить одновременно? Каким законом в обусловленных дхаммах вы это опишите?
Просто про онтологию Будда старался не говорить, дабы не порождать диттхи и не направлять умы в сторону атмавады. Но это не означает, что какой-либо "подкладки" нет. 



> и там нет аннигиляции, потому что там нет и не остаётся чего-то что может существовать или аннигилировать. Всё что могло существовать и аннигилироваться.


Речь только о трёх параматтхах. Они обусловлены - они прекратятся. Ниббана не обусловлена, Ниббана не прекратистя.



> (5 совокупностей) распадается, и получается ниббана. По-моему всё просто как ясный день


В этом случае ниббана была бы обусловлена распадом пяти совокупностей. Т.е. их окончание, обусловили бы Ниббану. Но это не так. Ниббана не обусловлена.

----------


## Zom

> Нет. В классическом делении на ккхандхи, дхату и аятаны, необусловленные дхаммы не входят в сами классификации


В абхидхамме не знаю как. А в сутте (вроде бы, кажется До об этом говорил, надо посмотреть) применяется само это слово - аятана.




> Это уже ваша личная трактовка.


Не моя личная. Могу опять-таки подтвердить это суттами.




> В этом случае ниббана была бы обусловлена распадом пяти совокупностей.


Да не была бы она ими обусловлена. Возвращаясь к первому посту - гора есть, но она не обусловлена дорогой к ней. Так и тут. Распад совокупностей есть, но ниббана не обусловлена этим распадом.

----------


## Huandi

> Сообщение от Щербатской Ф.И.
> 
> Visamyoga-phala является нирваной.
> 
> 
> 
> И всё же он выделяет нирвану в отдельную дхамму.


Нет, слово "является" означает, что это синонимы. В теории причинности нирвана называется висамйога-пхала.

----------


## Топпер

> Не моя личная. Могу опять-таки подтвердить это суттами.


Как мы уже поняли, между суттами и абидхаммой есть некие разночтения. В Абхидхамме ниббана отнесена к дхаммам. Она остаётся. Это уже не аннигиляция.



> Да не была бы она ими обусловлена. Возвращаясь к первому посту - гора есть, но она не обусловлена дорогой к ней. Так и тут. Распад совокупностей есть, но ниббана не обусловлена этим распадом.


Я об этом и говорю. Ниббана не есть продукт (следствие) распада совокупностей. Ниббана - отдельная составляющая.

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, слово "является" означает, что это синонимы. В теории причинности нирвана называется висамйога-пхала.


вы списки у него посмотрите. Там три дхаммы вынесены в необусловленные.

----------


## Huandi

> Там три дхаммы вынесены в необусловленные.


Да хоть десять, как в некоторых школах. В данном случае речь именно про НИРВАНУ. Нирвана имеет УСЛОВИЯ, но не имеет ПРИЧИН.

----------


## Топпер

Условием её проявления является угасание других дхамм.

----------


## Huandi

> Условием её проявления является угасание других дхамм.


Именно так. То, что обозначается словом "нирвана", есть ситуация прекращение дхарм. И не имеет никаких собственных причин. Но событие это обусловленно, как и любое другое. Можно сказать, что нирвана это чистая абстракция.

----------


## Zom

> Я об этом и говорю. Ниббана не есть продукт (следствие) распада совокупностей.


А в этом я не уверен. Есть такая Мула-сутта.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....058.than.html

Там о ниббане есть такие 3 строчки:

"Все феномены (дхаммы) имеют освобождение своей сердцевиной"
"Все феномены получают опору в бессмертном"
"Все феномены имеют своим окончанием ниббану" (или - ниббану в качестве своего окончания)

Примечание от Дост. Тханиссаро:
"Фраза "все феномены" в этой сутте не включает Ниббану, поскольку ниббана не в чём не коренится и последняя строка означает, что она составляет окончание всех феноменов".

----------

AlekseyE (19.01.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

Несколько вопросов для размышления.


Является ли полное ничто (полное отсутсвие) продуктом разпада чего то?

Например: Зависит ли отсутсвие огня от огня? Отсутствие огня может существовать "везде и всегда"  даже где горит _другой_ огонь. ???


Ниббана была названа "той сферой", tadāyatanaṃ которая существует "Atthi". 
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...8.01.than.html

Но если сфер только 12...
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....023.than.html


То что из этого получается?

----------

Zom (18.01.2010)

----------


## До

> Нет. В классическом делении на ккхандхи, дхату и аятаны, необусловленные дхаммы не входят в  сами классификации


Раз вы говорите о "необусловленных дхаммах" во множественном числе, то это очевидно не о взглядях тхеравады, так как в тхераваде только одна необусловленная дхамма.

У Асанги необусловленные дхармы входят в дхату и аятаны:



> 11.b. Among the aggregates, the elements and the spheres, which are unconditioned (asaṃskṛta)? *How many are unconditioned?* ...
> 
> The unconditioned is part of the *element and sphere* of mental objects (dharmadhātvāyatanaikadeśa).


_Abhidharmasamuccaya_. Тут element=dhatu, sphere=ayatana.

Насколько мне известно и в остальных школах то же самое, включая тхераваду.

Висуддхимагга:



> XV, 14. ... The mental-data base is of many kinds when classified according to the several individual essences of feeling, perception, formations, subtle matter, and *nibbana* (see Vbh. 72)





> XV, 31. ... Seventeen elements and one part of the mental-data element are the formed element; but the *unformed* element is one part of the mental-data element only. ...
> 34. ... The mental-data element as twenty things, namely, three immaterial aggregates, sixteen kinds of subtle matter, and the *unformed* element (see Vbh. 88).15 ...
> 42. ... The *unformed* element, however, should be regarded as deathless, as peace, as safety.


Тут base=ayatana, element=dhatu, unformed=asankhata.

----------


## Echo

> Проблема в том, что иногда, некоторыми вульгарными буддистами из этого делается вывод, что они уже Будды и, что достаточно это осознать и, что работать над собой не надо.


Видимо имеются ввиду вот эти "вульгарные буддисты" (см. второй абзац):



> ...В первом значении гарбха понимается как зародыш состояния Будды в каждом живом существе. Другими словами, каждое живое существо потенциально наделено природой Будды или потенциально является Буддой. Этот тезис получил в традиции две достаточно отличающиеся друг от друга интерпретации. Согласно первой из них, гарбха должна пониматься сугубо метафорически, как некая возможность для каждого живого существа стать Буддой: в природе существ нет ничего, что могло бы помешать им стать Буддами. Ни о какой сущности или субстанции, которая могла бы называться «природой Будды», в данном случае речь не идет. Когда Будда в сутрах возвещал истину о том, что в каждом существе скрыт зародыш состояния Будды, он имел в виду лишь то, что каждое существо имеет возможность стать Буддой. Эта интерпретация принималась практически всеми направлениями Махаяны, в том числе, и такими, которые (как, например, гелугпинцы в Тибете) считали окончательным учением мадхьямака-прасангику. Некоторым исключением была классическая йогачара, поскольку йогачарины (в соответствии с учением «Йогачара бхуми шастры») делили всех людей на особые категории или классы (готра; всего таких готр насчитывалось пять), в зависимости от их способности продвижения по буддийскому Пути. Например, считалось, что некоторые люди (по крайней мере, в данной жизни) по своей природе лишены возможности стать Буддами или бодхисаттвами; их «потолок» — состояние хинаяниста-шравака. Допускали йогачарины и существование иччхантиков, то есть людей, по своей природе принципиально лишенных возможности достичь пробуждения. Доктрина же гарбхи провозглашала существование только одной готры — готры Татхагаты, «семьи Будды», к которой и принадлежат все живые существа. Но позиция йогачаринов, исключавших равную возможность для существ обрести пробуждение, была исключением среди направлений махаянского буддизма.
> 
> [112]
> 
> Вторая интерпретация предполагала, что в живых существах реально присутствует некая особая сущность, которая может быть названа «природой Будды». Если первая интерпретация теории гарбхи утверждала, что все существа могут стать Буддами, то вторая провозглашала, что все живые существа уже есть Будды и им надо только реализовать свою потенциальную «буддовость». Некоторые последователи доктрины гарбхи шли еще дальше, говоря о том, что эту природу Будды не надо даже реализовывать, она и так вполне актуальна. Следует лишь осознать себя в качестве Будды, понять и прочувствовать, что ты уже здесь и сейчас являешься Буддой. Если первая интерпретация гарбхи получила распространение в основном в тибетской ветви Махаяны, то вторая безраздельно господствовала в китайско-дальневосточном буддизме, перерастя там в знаменитую теорию «изначального пробуждения» (кит. бэнь цзюэ; яп. хонгаку), утверждавшую, что живые существа изначально пробуждены и сама природа ума (читта; синь) есть пробуждение, бодхи. Сходную позицию занимало и тибетское направление Дзог-чэн (маха ати йога), учившее, что природа ума (семсньид; читтатва) есть пробуждение, или изначальный гносис (риг-па или йешэс/ешей; джняна, видья), присутствующее в любом актуальном акте сознания, подобно тому как влажность (природа воды) присутствует в любой волне. Лозунг и Дзог-чэна, и китайских школ буддизма: «Наш собственный ум (читта; семс/синь) и есть Будда». Все живые существа суть Будды: живое существо — это Будда с аффективными омрачениями (клеша), Будда — это живое существо без аффективных омрачений.

----------


## ullu

> значит, живое существо  в каком-то смысле изначально просветлено?


так и есть.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Т.е. вы только поэтому не совершаете самоубийство? А если бы Будда сказал, что это способ, результат (полная аннигиляция) вас бы устроил?


Топпер, а к чему этот вопрос про эмоциональный мотив? Шакьямуни дал 4 БИ, первая из которых, это страдание *любого бытия вообще*, иначе можно было бы сказать, что страдание это характеристика только определённого бытия, но есть такое, которое не является страдательным, однако если будите жаждать подобного, то никогда туда не попадёте (не станите этим бытиём), вот и всё. Но у Шакьямуни ничего такого нет. 

зы: Вообще, считал что в Тхераваде именно такой взгляд, как у Зома, то есть цель - избавление от страданий (от бытия), а непосредственная награда это прижизненная ниббана. Это предельно логично, по другому Махаяна получается...

----------

AlekseyE (19.01.2010), Zom (19.01.2010), Наталья (06.03.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> "Все феномены (дхаммы) имеют освобождение своей сердцевиной"
> "Все феномены получают опору в бессмертном"


Ну как может является сердцевиной нечто, чего нету? Как что-либо может быть опрой чего-то, если его нету? Или, Вы, Зом, признаёте, что дхармы это шуньята? Вроде же Тхеравада не признаёт этого, они (дхамммы) там (в воззрениях Тхеравады) реально существуют, хоть и мгновенно? Или я не прав?




> то есть цель - избавление от страданий (от бытия),


Жажда небытия - это тоже сансара. Цель - не избавление от бытия, а освобождение от духкхи.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не могу сказать более того, что:


phala - это плод (могу ошибаться), а что такое visamyoga?

P.S.
http://psylib.org.ua/books/rozeo02/txt16.htm
*Понятие континуума ("сантана")*

----------


## Топпер

> Раз вы говорите о "необусловленных дхаммах" во множественном числе, то это очевидно не о взглядях тхеравады, так как в тхераваде только одна необусловленная дхамма.


Естественно, это не о тхераваде. Разговор "вообще". Здесь мы (т.к. был упомянут Щербатской) скорее о вайбхашике.



> У Асанги необусловленные дхармы входят в дхату и аятаны:
> 
> _Abhidharmasamuccaya_. Тут element=dhatu, sphere=ayatana.


Как они могут входить в аятаны, когда в аятаны даже сознание, насколько я помню,  не входит. Аятаны - это ворота, через которые может входить сознание.

----------


## Топпер

> зы: Вообще, считал что в Тхераваде именно такой взгляд, как у Зома, то есть цель - избавление от страданий (от бытия), а непосредственная награда это прижизненная ниббана. Это предельно логично, по другому Махаяна получается...


Это вечная смерть получается. А, чтобы Махаяна не получалась, просто не нужно пытаться наделять Ниббану какими - либо качествами сансары, типа бытия Будды в Ниббане. То, что предлагает Зом это, по сути, крайность уничтожения.
Ниббана - это покой, а не уничтожение. Дхаммы успокаиваются.

----------


## Zom

> Ну как может является сердцевиной нечто, чего нету? Как что-либо может быть опрой чего-то, если его нету? Или, Вы, Зом, признаёте, что дхармы это шуньята? Вроде же Тхеравада не признаёт этого, они (дхамммы) там (в воззрениях Тхеравады) реально существуют, хоть и мгновенно? Или я не прав?


Ниббана есть как реальность, а не как отсутствие реальности, об этом выше уже было. А дхаммы пусты только в том смысле, что обусловлены, но их конечные качества реальны, а не нереальны. 




> То, что предлагает Зом это, по сути, крайность уничтожения.


Не надо меня обвинять в неправильных воззрениях. В сотый раз повторяю: крайность уничтожения - это:

*A. Утверждение, что есть неизменный атман в живом существе (не важно в каком виде - грубом или сверх-утончённом)
Б. Что этот атман уничтожается в ниббане*

Я такого нигде и никогда не утверждал и не утверждаю и сейчас. 
Если постулировать, что помимо 5 скандх существо "имеет ещё что-то", то тогда да, получается что это что-то тоже исчезает в ниббане. Это и есть нигилистическое воззрение. И, соответственно, если это что-то не исчезает в ниббане, то это этерналистическое воззрение. Оба - неправильные. А результатом этой неправильности является привязанность к воззрению "я - это что-то", что в свою очередь не ведёт к окончательному освобождению.


P.S. А вообще если отпустить действительно всё, то самой вот этой боязни -  "потерять что-то", "духовное самоубийство", "крайность уничтожения" и т.д. - не возникнет в принципе. Но как верно отмечают Аджан Брам и Махаси Саядо - отпустить до конца людям проблематично..  Хочется оставить "дом престарелых" для своей души -)

----------


## Топпер

> Не надо меня обвинять в неправильных воззрениях. В сотый раз повторяю: крайность уничтожения - это:
> 
> *A. Утверждение, что есть неизменный атман в живом существе (не важно в каком виде - грубом или сверх-утончённом)
> Б. Что этот атман уничтожается в ниббане*
> Я такого нигде и никогда не утверждал и не утверждаю и сейчас.


Не только в этом. Крайность уничтожения подразумевает не только веру в уничтожение атмана, но и веру уничтожения вообще всего. Всех параматтх.



> Если постулировать, что помимо 5 скандх существо "имеет ещё что-то", то тогда да, получается что это что-то тоже исчезает в ниббане. Это и есть нигилистическое воззрение. И, соответственно, если это что-то не исчезает в ниббане, то это этерналистическое воззрение. Оба - неправильные. А результатом этой неправильности является привязанность к воззрению "я - это что-то", что в свою очередь не ведёт к окончательному освобождению.


Неправильно и постулирование, что кроме пяти ккхандх ничего нет. Татхагата не сводится к пяти ккхандхам. Ни наличествует ещё где-либо помимо пяти ккандх. 
Вы берёте только второе утверждение. Но забываете про первое. Отсюда идея о полном уничтожении.

Между идеей о том, что существуют пять ккхандх и тем, что мы можем познать только пять ккхандх - огромная разница.

Ещё раз прошу подумать, каким образом существует "внешний мир" и свойство Татхагат не приходить в мир до тех пор, пока Дхамма предыдущего Будды наличествует в мире. 
Где всё это в ваших ккхандхах? Или же оно вне их? 



> P.S. А вообще если отпустить действительно всё, то самой вот этой боязни -  "потерять что-то", "духовное самоубийство", "крайность уничтожения" и т.д. - не возникнет в принципе. Но как верно отмечают Аджан Брам и Махаси Саядо - отпустить до конца людям проблематично..  Хочется оставить "дом престарелых" для своей души -)


Это приметивное понимание сложный вопросов. Попытка свести всё *только к страху* потерять душу.

----------


## Zom

> Не только в этом. Крайность уничтожения подразумевает не только веру в уничтожение атмана, но и веру уничтожения вообще всего. Всех параматтх.


Но вообще в суттах нет ничего о том, что якобы это и есть крайность уничтожения.

А Ниббана есть и она неуничтожима -)





> Неправильно и постулирование, что кроме пяти ккхандх ничего нет. Татхагата не сводится к пяти ккхандхам. Ни наличествует ещё где-либо помимо пяти ккандх.


Татхагата не сводится к 5 скандхам почему? Опять-таки в 100-ый раз - потому что если кто-то говорит, что Татхагата - это 5 скандх, то он считает что это и есть "душа Татхагаты" (или я, атта, атман). *ВСЕГДА* когда Будда объяснял эти вопросы, он подразумевал (или имел в виду) веру в Я, которое существует или не-существует. Если человек не мыслил с позиции "Я" - то Будда *никогда* не критиковал его.




> Это приметивное понимание сложный вопросов. Попытка свести всё только к страху потерять душу.


А Будда и не предлагал чрезмерно много философствовать. 
Кроме того, нигде Будда не предупреждал о том, что можно так допрактиковаться, что ты вообще уничтожишься, а не будешь вечно блаженствовать в ниббане )))

Дальше ниббаны не прыгнуть, за её пределы не выйти - невозможно усложнить неусложняемое, как в суттах сказано. А вот не дойти до ниббаны чуть-чуть - вот это возможно. И это возможно, когда остаётся тонкое воззрение, что "Я - это всё-таки "что-то". Например, что "Я - это ниббана".

----------


## Топпер

> Но вообще в суттах нет ничего о том, что якобы это и есть крайность уничтожения.


Почему на сутты и написано 96 томов комментариев 



> А Ниббана есть и она неуничтожима -)


И то ладно  :Smilie: 



> Татхагата не сводится к 5 скандхам почему? Опять-таки в 100-ый раз - потому что если кто-то говорит, что Татхагата - это 5 скандх, то он считает что это и есть "душа Татхагаты" (или я, атта, атман). *ВСЕГДА* когда Будда объяснял эти вопросы, он подразумевал (или имел в виду) веру в Я, которое существует или не-существует. Если человек не мыслил с позиции "Я" - то Будда *никогда* не критиковал его.


Вообще подразумевается, что если кто-то думает, что Татхагата *это только пять ккхандх* - то он неправ.
Если некто думает, что Татхагата это *нечто помимо пяти ккхандх* - это тоже неверно.

Т.е. Татхагата не сводится к совокупности ккхандх, но и не отличен от них. 
И из этого нельзя сделать вывод, что есть *только* пять ккхандх.
Правильный вывод будет о том, что мы имеем в наличии для работы пять ккхандх. Что за ними - сказать невозможно. Но и предположение, что за ними есть нечто и преположение, что на ними нет ничего - одинаково непроверяемы и не могут быть поэтому однозначными выводами.

Например, существование вещи в себе, которая никак не взаимодействует с нашим миром, мы не можем ни доказать ни опровергнуть. Однозначное утверждение, что таковой вещи не существует, будет ложным. Но, на практике, для удобства,  мы исходим из того, что такая вещь не существует. И хотя это не совсем верно, мы зря не усложняем нашу жизнь. Примерно об этом же говорил и Будда, когда сравнивал горсть листьев в руке и в роще.



> Дальше ниббаны не прыгнуть, за её пределы не выйти - невозможно усложить неусложняемое, как в суттах сказано. А вот не дойти до ниббаны чуть-чуть - вот это возможно. И это возможно только тогда, когда остаётся тонкое воззрение, что "Я - это всё-таки "что-то".


Я не об этом  :Frown: 

Попробую сформулировать кратко. Как по-вашему:

1. "Внешний мир" (отдельный от наших ккхандх) есть?
2. Свойства Татхагаты - каким образом могут быть уложены в ккхандхи?

----------

Fuerth (19.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Вообще подразумевается, что если кто-то думает, что Татхагата это только пять ккхандх - то он неправ.
> Если некто думает, что Татхагата это нечто помимо пяти ккхандх - это тоже неверно.
> 
> Т.е. Татхагата не сводится к совокупности ккхандх, но и не отличен от них. 
> И из этого нельзя сделать вывод, что есть только пять ккхандх.


Да, видимо донести мысль я всё-таки не могу... но попробую ещё раз.
Когда кто-то спрашивал Будду о "Существует Татхагата" и т.д. - это всегда спрашивалось с позиции атмана. То есть под Татхагатой вопрошающим всегда подразумевался Атман Татхагаты. Что мол Татхагата - это что-то неизменное нерушимое.

Будда не мог ответить что Татхагата - это что-то (5 скандх вместе, что-то вне их, всё сразу, или что-то по отдельности) просто по той причине, что таким образом бы согласился с постулатом неизменно-вечного-атмана-Татхагаты. А он не мог согласиться с этим, поэтому он задавал контр-вопросы: Считаешь ли ты Татхагатой форму.. (и т.д.)

Если посмотреть сутты, то станет очевидным, что совершенно аналогичным образом он отвечал на вопрос "Существует ли душа, атман, я". Он отвечал ровным счётом точно также - "Считаешь ли ты собой форму"... (и т.д.).

Когда кто-то начинает подразумевать под этими ответами Будды нечто большее (скрытую природу Будды, истинную сущность Татхагаты и т.д.), то он усложняет неусложняемое и запутывает сам себя. Вот и всё.

Будда в принципе мог бы ответить таким вопрошающим что Татхагаты НЕТ! Но тогда, опять же по словам Будды в суттах, невежественный человек запутался бы ещё больше в своих воззрениях - "Вот это да, Татхагата есть, но его Нет!!" (собой распознаю не-себя и т.д. - как перечисляется в суттах - пучина, путаница мнений и воззрений о Я, о Сущности)




> Правильный вывод будет о том, что мы имеем в наличии для работы пять ккхандх. Что за ними - сказать невозможно. Но и предположение, что за ними есть нечто и преположение, что на ними нет ничего - одинаково непроверяемы и не могут быть поэтому однозначными выводами.


Вот-вот. Что или Отсутствие Чего-то применимы только для Сансары. По этой причине не надо наделять ниббану "чем-то" или отсутствием "чего-то".
Достаточно знать, что 5 скандх кончатся, сознание угаснет - и наступит покой.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ниббана есть как реальность, а не как отсутствие реальности, об этом выше уже было. А дхаммы пусты только в том смысле, что обусловлены, но их конечные качества реальны, а не нереальны.


Допустим. Но, тогда, давайте "отнормируем" терминологию:

1) Что есть "реальность"? То есть, что Вы под этим подразумеваете.
2)Что есть "конечные качества"? 
3) Соответсвенно, что есть "начальные качества"?

----------


## Zom

Во-первых, эти вопросы оффтопны, а во-вторых пускаться в дебри философии мне сейчас не хочется. Предлагаю поближе к суттам вернуться, если хотите обсудить Татхагату и Душу -)

----------


## Zom

Предлагаю кстати ознакомиться вот с этой поучительной суттой о разъяснении того, почему задаются вопросы "Татхагата существует" (и иные 62 неправильных воззрения) и что в этом случае подразумевается, т.е. как так происходит, что такие вопросы возникают в принципе.

Это Исидатта сутта из Саньютта Никаи:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....003.than.html




> Достопочтенный, что касается различных воззрений, что возникают в мире - "Мир вечный" или "Мир не вечный", "Мир ограниченный" или "Мир безграничный", "Душа и тело - это тоже самое" или "Душа - это одно, а тело - иное"; "Татхагата существует после смерти" или "Татхагата не существует после смерти" или "Татхагата и существует и не существует после смерти" или "Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти". Эти воззрения, вместе с 62 воззрениями, упомянутыми в Брахмаджхале - что наличествует, когда возникают такие воззрения? И что отсутствует, когда такие воззрения не возникают?
> 
> ...
> 
> "Что касается различных воззрений, что появляются в мире, домохозяин... когда вера в "я" присутствует, то возникают эти воззрения. Когда вера в "я" отсутствует, то такие воззрения не возникают".

----------


## Иван Ран

> Это вечная смерть получается. А, чтобы Махаяна не получалась, просто не нужно пытаться наделять Ниббану какими - либо качествами сансары, типа бытия Будды в Ниббане. То, что предлагает Зом это, по сути, крайность уничтожения.
> Ниббана - это покой, а не уничтожение. Дхаммы успокаиваются.


Вечная смерть это какая то субстанция ))), типа вечный скелет в капюшоне с косой, такого не бывает. 

А чтобы не получалось Махаяны, не нужно вводить трансцендентное бытиё, а именно оно начинается, если утверждать, что ниббана существует после париниббаны.




> Нет. Атман имеет дхармин. Ниббана - не имеет.


Что же является дхармином атмана, после смерти просветлённого (у индуистов)?

Ведь атман сам по себе индивидуален, дхармин присутствует при жизни, после жизни дхармина нет, остаётся только атман, так же и с ниббаной в вашем к ней отношением.

----------


## Tong Po

> Во-первых, эти вопросы оффтопны, а во-вторых пускаться в дебри философии мне сейчас не хочется. Предлагаю поближе к суттам вернуться, если хотите обсудить Татхагату и Душу -)


Во-первых, я Вас не заставлял отвечать на мой вопрос, но Вы ответили и оффтопиком это не посчитали. Теперь я, всего лишь, прошу уточнить Ваш ответ. Вы отказываетесь, значит, я вполне могу сделать вывод, что Вы не совсем осознаёте смысл Вами же написанного? Зачем тогда вообще вести дискуссию о чём-либо?
Во-вторых, я не спорю тут ни о душе, ни о Татхагате. Это делаете Вы. 
В-третьих, ни Вы, ни я всез сутт не читали, уж, конечно смысл их не постигли ещё, к тому же, как Вам верно заметил Топпер - не зря на сутты написано 96 томов комментариев, признаваемых Тхеравадой.
В-четвёртых, это - общебуддийский подфорум.

----------


## Tong Po

> Что же является дхармином атмана


Брахман.

----------

Иван Ран (19.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Во-первых, я Вас не заставлял отвечать на мой вопрос, но Вы ответили и оффтопиком это не посчитали.


Извиняюсь, значит случайно зацепился в процессе общего обсуждения.

----------


## Tong Po

> Извиняюсь, значит случайно зацепился в процессе общего обсуждения.


Да нет, всё ОК. Я как раз Вам вопрос задавал. А Вы отказываетесь уточнить ответ. Я его не совсем понял. Странно всё это.

----------


## Zom

Просто не хочу уходить в оффтоп.

----------


## Tong Po

Да просто, если у дхаммы, по-вашему есть некие "конечные качества" ( о чём Вы писали), то, логично будет предположить, что у дхаммм есть и некие начальные качества. То есть в разные моменты времени у дхаммы - разные качества, а это значит, что дхамма является носителями качеств, то есть дхармином, что абсолютно не соответсвует буддийской Абхидхарме, о чём Вам Топпер и пытается втолковать.

----------


## Zom

Ещё раз - давайте не будем о дхаммах, тем более что вы, скорее всего, плохо знаете палийскую абхидхамму.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ещё раз - давайте не будем о дхаммах, тем более что вы, скорее всего, плохо знаете палийскую абхидхамму.


То есть с Топпером о дхаммах можно, а со мной нет? Дискриминация? Или что? Пока то, что демонстрировали тут Топпер и Вы мне вполне доступно и я знаю об этом. А вот Вы о дхармине и его отличии от дхармы похоже что нет.

----------


## Иван Ран

В данной теме всё-таки имеет смысл не философствовать, а постараться обозначить позицию Тхеравады.

Из темы я понял, что даже в Тхераваде, не обременённой философскими концепциями, каждый практикует то, что ему самому видится, в виду отсутствия чёткой доктрины. 

Что там Павел говорил в соседней теме про единственный путь? хехе.

----------

Наталья (06.03.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> В данной теме всё-таки имеет смысл не философствовать, а постараться обозначить позицию Тхеравады.


Собственно почему? Форум-то межбуддийский. И поэтому интересны все позиции, в том числе и Тхеравады. Пока лично мне кажется позиция Топпера более логичной.




> В данной теме всё-таки имеет смысл не философствовать


А я не философствую. Я пытаюсь понять то, что говорит собеседник, а он упорно не хочет прояснить свою позицию.




> в виду отсутствия чёткой доктрины.


А где она есть?

----------

Sforza (19.01.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

*Tong Po*, я же не против вашего участия в теме, просто спор Топпера с Зомом он не общебуддийский, а в рамках конкретной традиции, следовательно правильность позиции должна выявляться через палийские тексты, а не через мысли (которые могут быть здравыми) различных участников. Думаю имет смысл перенести часть темы в раздел Тхеравады, а здесь продолжить общебуддийские изыскания  :Smilie: .

----------


## Zom

> То есть с Топпером о дхаммах можно, а со мной нет? Дискриминация? Или что?


Если бы я *всю* беседу вёл с вами, я бы ответил. Но я её веду не с вами, если вы не заметили. Тем более что ваши вопросы считаю оффтопными. Так что (в очередной раз) прошу извинить. Если хотите - можете создать отдельный новый топик про дхаммы и их качества - с позиции тхеравады или вообще всех школ. Может быть я там и поучаствую. А может и нет.

----------


## Tong Po

> Tong Po, я же не против вашего участия в теме, просто спор Топпера с Зомом он не общебуддийский, а в рамках конкретной традиции, следовательно правильность позиции должна выявляться через палийские тексты, а не через мысли (которые могут быть здравыми) различных участников.


Во-первых, и Зом, и Топпер и являются различными участниками - я далёк от того, чтобы считать кого-либо из них транслятором мнения Тхеравады как таковой, поэтому они высказывают тут своё понимание Тхеравады. 
Во-вторых, тут затрагиваются темы, которые находятся, ИМХО, в самом фундаменте Будда Дхармы, в том числе ив Махаяне. Неужели Вы считате, что Махаяна постулирует атман и отрицает анатман? Это не так. Или Вы думаете, что в махаянской Абхидхарме у дхарм есть дхармин? ИМХО это не так.
В-третьих, тот же Топпер упоминал в своих сообщениях, в том числе и Асангу, так что спор явно не ограничивается рамками какой-то одной традиции. К тому же и рамки-то не определены: Зом считает, что они (рамки) ограничены только суттами, а Топпер упоминает ещё и Абхидхамму и 96 томов комментариев к суттам. 
Так что, ИМХО, Вы не совсем правы.

----------


## Tong Po

> Если бы я всю беседу вёл с вами, я бы ответил. Но я её веду не с вами, если вы не заметили. Так что прошу извинить.


Вы её ведёте в *открыто*м форуме, а не в "личке", а, значит, со всеми. Ваше упорное нежелание уточнить свой ответ скорее всего можно расцценить, как логический тупик или не полное понимание того, что сами сказали. Бывает...

----------


## Zom

> Вы её ведёте в открытом форуме, а не в "личке", а, значит, со всеми. Ваше упорное нежелание уточнить свой ответ скорее всего можно расцценить, как логический тупик или не полное понимание того, что сами сказали. Бывает...


Если я её веду в открытом форуме, то это ещё не означает, что я обязан отвечать всем участникам, не так ли?

----------


## До

> Как они могут входить в аятаны, когда в аятаны даже сознание, насколько я помню,  не входит.


Входит.



> Аятаны - это ворота, через которые может входить сознание.


Да.

----------


## AlexТ

> В данной теме всё-таки имеет смысл не философствовать, а постараться обозначить позицию Тхеравады.
> 
> Из темы я понял, что даже в Тхераваде, не обременённой философскими концепциями, каждый практикует то, что ему самому видится, в виду отсутствия чёткой доктрины. 
> 
> Что там Павел говорил в соседней теме про единственный путь? хехе.


Будда был более заинтересован в ПУТЕ к прекращению страдания, а не к онтологическому и философскому описанию всего.   Он учил больше о сотиреологии чем онтологии.

----------

Zom (19.01.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> что я обязан отвечать всем участникам, не так ли?


Конечно нет, тем не менее Вы отвечали и просто пытаюсь уточнить Ваш ответ, вдруг я неправильно Вас понял? Впрочем, не отвечайте, буду считать, что я понял Вас так как я понял (а как именно я уже пояснял).




> Он учил больше о сотиреологии чем онтологии.


С одной стороны правильно, но с другой есть Абхидхамма.

----------


## AlexТ

> С одной стороны правильно, но с другой есть Абхидхамма.



A Aбхидхамма тоже относиться к практике. По крайней мере с начало так оно и было.

----------


## Tong Po

> A Aбхидхамма тоже относиться к практике. По крайней мере с начало так оно и было.


А я ведь и не спорю. И вопрос мой был не о метафизике или философии, а именно об Абхидхамме.

----------


## Zom

> Конечно нет, тем не менее Вы отвечали и просто пытаюсь уточнить Ваш ответ


Если вам действительно интересно, могу ответить в личку на эти 3 вопроса - по крайней мере как я их понимаю. А тут просто это было бы оффтопом, именно поэтому не отвечал (впрочем, кажется, я это уже в 3ий раз повторяю)))

----------


## Zom

Далее по теме, я тут кое что повспоминал и поискал по-поводу Татхагаты, и думаю, небезынтересно будет это тут изложить.

Есть сутта, где говорится о том, что Татхагату сложно увидеть, трудно измерить, он глубок как океан. Так вот - ошибка, опираясь на это заявление, считать, будто бы Татхагата как-то там по-особому неизмеримо существует и в жизни и после смерти (после париниббаны). Подобное мнение на самом деле попадает под одно из неверных определений Татхагаты - а именно: "Он ни существует, ни не-существует".

В других суттах, в частности, в МН 28, даётся пояснение, что же означает что "Татхагата глубок и труднопостижим". Этот вопрос проясняет вот эта фраза: 
"Тот, кто видит взаимозависимое возникновение, видит Дхамму. Тот, кто видит Дхамму - видит взаимозависимое возникновение". В другой же сутте, ДН 16, известной Махапариниббана сутте, имеется другая фраза Будды, составляющая вторую часть этого ключа - "Тот, кто видит Дхамму - видит меня. Тот, кто видит меня - видит Дхамму".

В ещё иных суттах говорится о том, что взаимозависимое возникновение очень глубоко, запутано и трудно постижимо. Это соответствует описанию Татхагаты, поэтому, на этих трёх основаниях очень даже можно сделать вывод, что Татхагата - это Взаимозависимое Возникновение - а не какая-то метафизическая сущность, мегаатман или ещё что-либо.

Взаимозависимое возникновение касается взаимодействия 5 совокупностей и не включает в себя взаимодействие чего-либо ещё. Поэтому ошибочно считать, что Татхагата "как-то там есть после смерти" - поскольку все 5 совокупностей при париниббане разваливаются. 

На вопрос же о том, почему Будда не соглашался, будто бы Татхагата = 5 совокупностям, уже было отвечено в треде выше. Подобным образом он не отвечал, поскольку этот ответ означал бы этерналистическое воззрение о том, что мол Татхагата (или вечная душа) = 5 совокупностям (или одной из них, или находящейся вне их или внутри них).

Этот момент объясняется во многих суттах, и особенно чётко при ответе на вопрос Ваччаготы - "существует ли "я" или не существует". Будда не отвечает на вопрос "я существует" и он не отвечает и на иной вопрос - "я не существует", а после объясняет Ананде, что если бы он ответил "я существует", то это было бы неправильно, потому что все феномены безличны, т.е. "не-я", а если бы ответил "я не существует", то Ваччагота запутался бы ещё больше - "Вот это да, это самое я, которое у меня есть, оно не существует".

Итого: Татхагата - это взаимозависимость совокупностей [а точнее - само видение этими совокупностями этой взаимозависимости], а не некое метафизическое извечное бытие. Трудно увидеть эту взаимозависимость даже при жизни, а после смерти, когда все совокупности угасли, вообще нет возможности определить "что-то там" -)

----------

AlexТ (20.01.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Если вам действительно интересно, могу ответить в личку на эти 3 вопроса - по крайней мере как я их понимаю.


Давайте.




> а этих трёх основаниях очень даже можно сделать вывод, что Татхагата - это Взаимозависимое Возникновение - а не какая-то метафизическая сущность, мегаатман или ещё что-либо.


как-то не получается такой вывод. Вотот предложенные Вами основания:

1.  Татхагату сложно увидеть, трудно измерить, он глубок как океан. 
2.  "Тот, кто видит Дхамму - видит меня. Тот, кто видит меня - видит Дхамму" ("Тот, кто видит взаимозависимое возникновение, видит Дхамму. Тот, кто видит Дхамму - видит взаимозависимое возникновение").
3. Взаимозависимое возникновение очень глубоко, запутано и трудно постижимо.

Как из этих трёх получается, что Татхагата= взаимозависимое происхождение?

Причём я вовсе не хочу сказать, что Татхагата в праинирване существует или не-существует, или существует и не-существует одновременно. Но и из этого не следует, что Татхагата = взаимозависимое возникновение, хотя бы потому что взаимозависимое возникновение - это сансара. Или Татхагата = сансара?! (хотя с точки зрения Махаяны сансара тождественна нирване, но думаю, что Вы вовсе не это имели в виду).




> а не некое метафизическое извечное бытие.


Этого же никто и не утверждал.

----------


## Zom

> Татхагата = взаимозависимое возникновение, хотя бы потому что взаимозависимое возникновение - это сансара.


Если говорить точнее, то Татхагата - это видение взаимозависимого возникновения. Когда есть такое видение, то это и есть Таковость, это и есть Архатство. Когда есть такое видение, то нет больше "я", "моего", есть "просто это, просто так" - т.е. таковость, татхагатовость. И это видение очень глубоко и труднопостижимо. 





> 3. Взаимозависимое возникновение очень глубоко, запутано и трудно постижимо.


Кстати и о Дхамме Будда говорил, что она трудна, глубока и труднопостижима. Вообщем это синонимы.

----------


## Tong Po

> Когда есть такое видение, то это и есть Таковость, это и есть Архатство.


Ну в этом смысле, видимо, да.

----------


## AlexТ

> Итого: Татхагата - это взаимозависимость совокупностей [а точнее - само видение этими совокупностями этой взаимозависимости], а не некое метафизическое извечное бытие. Трудно увидеть эту взаимозависимость даже при жизни, а после смерти, когда все совокупности угасли, вообще нет возможности определить "что-то там" -)



Zom очень хорошо все написал. Я бы хотел добавить и суммировать вот что.


Сидхартха Готама, как и все Архаты,  угас как личность  при приобретении плода Архатства.   Внешне, телесная оболочка (обусловлена физическими а не настоящими каммическими причинами) была видна. Но внутри Архат не ощущает "Я есть".  Архат ни за что не цепляется, по этому нельзя определить чем он себя считает.   В Ямаке Сутте сказано что Будда (или Архат) не может быть найден здесь и сейчас, то что можно сказать когда и внешнее тело угаснет?

Какой обьект сознания для сознания которое прекратилось?

Может ли биологический сын безплодной матери  существовать, не-существовать,  и существовать и не-существовать,  ни существовать ни не-существовать после его смерти?  Тоже самое с Буддой/Архатом.  Не можно размышлять о судьбе несуществующей Атты после реализации Ниббаны-без-остатка.

----------


## Zom

> Внешне, телесная оболочка видна. Но внутри Архат не ощущает "Я есть". Архат ни за что не цепляется, по этому нельзя определить чем он себя считает.


Правильнее и точнее было бы наверное написать "Внутри совокупностей архата нет ощущения "Я есть", и нет процесса цепляния (конструирования), поэтому нет возможности указать на те "природные элементы", которые всё ещё собраны жаждой".

Иначе можно подразумевать, что есть совокупности, а есть некий архат - отличный от этих совокупностей.

Это же поясняется ещё и в Авиджапаччая сутте
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....035.than.html :




> ".... один монах спросил Благословенного: 
> - "Какое старение и смерть, Учитель? И чьё это старение и смерть?"
> - "Неправильный вопрос"...     [правильный]: "Из рождения как должного условия возникает старение и смерть".

----------


## Айвар

> Взаимозависимое возникновение


Так часто это слышим, что поневоле возникает ощущение о действиях мага, который чарами диалектической взаимозависимости, ничего не хочет нам сказать ... но зато создает волшебную иллюзию.
Взаимозависимое возникновение чего?

----------


## AlexТ

> Правильнее и точнее было бы наверное написать "Внутри совокупностей архата нет ощущения "Я есть", и нет процесса цепляния (конструирования), поэтому нет возможности указать на те "природные элементы", которые всё ещё собраны жаждой".


Правильно сказали.   Нет ни Атта ни принадлежности к Атта.
Ошибочная вера и заблужденое ощущение Я есть, исчезли. И их обьекта не было ни когда.  Если Архата как Атта небыло никогда, то как можно размышлять о Ниббаническом состоянии Атты?

А Татхагата это 'таковость'. Без субьективных заблуждений и необусловленых теоретезирований.

----------

Zom (20.01.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> Так часто это слышим, что поневоле возникает ощущение о действиях мага, который чарами диалектической взаимозависимости, ничего не хочет нам сказать ... но зато создает волшебную иллюзию.
> Взаимозависимое возникновение чего?


Есть взаимозависимое произведение и разпад самих совокупностей.
Есть также  взаимозависимое произведение и разпад всяких теоретезирований, фантазий, историй, и надумок  к этим совокупностям.


Например: Есть веревка в темноте которая только кажется змеей на первый взгляд. Нерасмотрение ее кажется страшной змеей, и это возбуждает страх и всякие другие эмоции.  Веревка это материальное качество возникнутое через материальные и другие процессы. Видиние цвета, это зрительный процесс. Интерпретация увиденого как ' страшная змея' это интерпретация увидимого.

----------


## Айвар

А вот что говорит по этому поводу Нагарджуна (первые 11 стихов_




> Глава XXI
> «Рассмотрение появления и исчезновения»
> 
> (Saµbhava-vibhava-parīk·ā)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Так и в вашем примере со змеей. Веревка и змея не могут существовать вместе, не могут они существовать и порознь в пределах одного (психического) явления. Поэтому на что направлен ваш пример? Так же обстоит дело и с совокупностями. Так же обстоит дело и с взаимозависимостью (происхождения и возникновения).

Тогда вопрос: В чем же состоит истинное воззрение (видение взаимообусловленности) Будды?

Далее из вашего поста, можно понять что оно состоит в распаде совокупностей, но с совокупностями, будь-то условия или дхармы, мы уже выяснили. Одновременно они не могут быть реальныими совокупностями, но как мнимые и иллюзорные - сколько угодно. Тогда о чем идет речь?-  О человеке, ошибочно принял веревку за змею? Но в сфере относительной мирской истины, таких веревок-змей пруд пруди.
 Значит нас все же интересует не это, а сама относительная истина и её отношение с истиной основной или как ее ошибочно называют абсолютной.
И только это связано с подлинной Дхармой Будды и правильным воззрением!

----------


## Айвар

Быть может правильно будет сказать: _Тот, кто видит взаимообусловленое как пустое (качество) возникновение и исчезновение, действительно видит взаимообусловленное._

----------


## AlexТ

> Так и в вашем примере со змеей. Веревка и змея не могут существовать вместе, не могут они существовать и порознь в пределах одного (психического) явления.


Oни вместе не существуют.  Материя (из которой состоит веревка) и  кажуемость змеи (умственая фантазия базирующиеся на зрительном процессе) это разные вещи. Так же момент ума не одно монолитное целое. Много процессов возникает и исчезает, и многие из настоящих моментов ума базируются на прошлых моментах ума.





> Поэтому на что направлен ваш пример?


Про то что 5 совокупностей не являются "Я" . Что "Я" это ошибочное и омраченое философствование насчет 5 совокупностей.





> Тогда вопрос: В чем же состоит истинное воззрение (видение взаимообусловленности) Будды?


Будда знает и умеет смотреть на "_paramattha dhamma_". Он не заблуждается концепциями (_sammutti-sacca или paññatti_)  и т.д. У Него нет страсти и отвращения к происходящему. Он видит то что есть, а не то что āsava хочет/нехочет видеть.  Концепции не оковывают Будду. Он видит сквозь них.


Айвар, многие вопросы которые вы задавали в цитате это игра с концепциями (_paññatti_). Можно удобно жонглировать придумаными терминами, спорить о пост-смертном бытие  сына безплодной материи, и тд,  а не абсолютными эпистемологическими реальностями (_citta, cetasika, rūpa, nibbāna_).

----------


## Pavel

> Через отчищение дхамм. Дхамма ниббана присутствует в потоке постоянно. Но она закрыта обусловленными дхаммами. Если они обусловлены и существуют в силу причин и условий, то убрав эти причины мы можем погасить и сами обусловленные дхаммы. И останется чистая Ниббана.


В этом смысле для меня лично всегда оставалось загадкой следующее. Если Ниббана - это дхамма полного прекращения каких-либо страданий, то я таковую переживаю ежедневно. Так обладаю я опытом переживания Ниббаны или нет? Уверен, что каждый буддист даст отрицательный ответ. Но почему? Разве мне не дано в опыте прекращение всех страданий?

Чтобы дать разъяснение убежденности, что мне в опыте не дано переживание Ниббаны, меня следует обвинить в лукавстве, якобы я скрываю, что на самом деле непрерывно страдаю, а лишь утверждаю обратное, что раз за разом прекращаю все страдания... Либо становится необходимым упрекнуть меня в невнимательности и разъяснить, что я на самом деле страдаю, но временами теряю внимательность и просто не замечаю, что страдаю...  :Smilie:  Либо надо породить утверждение, что Ниббана - это вовсе не прекращение всех страданий, а угасание всех скандх, у которого есть побочный эффект - прекращение НАВСЕГДА и ВСЕХ преживаний (дхамм) в том числе и страданий. Но разве в этом случае можно Ниббану считать дхаммой (переживанием)?

----------


## AlexТ

> В этом смысле для меня лично всегда оставалось загадкой следующее. Если Ниббана - это дхамма полного прекращения каких-либо страданий, то я таковую переживаю ежедневно. Так обладаю я опытом переживания Ниббаны или нет? Уверен, что каждый буддист даст отрицательный ответ. Но почему? Разве мне не дано в опыте прекращение всех страданий?
> 
> Чтобы дать разъяснение убежденности, что мне в опыте не дано переживание Ниббаны, меня следует обвинить в лукавстве, якобы я скрываю, что на самом деле непрерывно страдаю, а лишь утверждаю обратное, что раз за разом прекращаю все страдания... Либо становится необходимым упрекнуть меня в невнимательности и разъяснить, что я на самом деле страдаю, но временами теряю внимательность и просто не замечаю, что страдаю...  Либо надо породить утверждение, что Ниббана - это вовсе не прекращение всех страданий, а угасание всех скандх, у которого есть побочный эффект - прекращение НАВСЕГДА и ВСЕХ преживаний (дхамм) в том числе и страданий. Но разве в этом случае можно Ниббану считать дхаммой (переживанием)?


Xoрошо вы сказали, но: угасание скандх происходит навсегда и без повторного возникновения новых скандх.  В принципе скандхи прекращаются каждый момент, а каждый момент новые скандхи возникают. 
Прошлого момента (и скандх) уже нет, будущего момента еще нет, только настоящий момент есть  как зерно на иголке.

----------


## Tong Po

> Oни вместе не существуют.


Так ведь в цитате из Нагарджуны так и говорится. Тут нет противоречий.




> Материя (из которой состоит веревка)


Матереия как-то существует вне Ваших пяти совокупностей? Независимо? Как Вы это определили? Откуда знаете? Чем знаете?




> Xoрошо вы сказали, но: угасание скандх происходит навсегда и без повторного возникновения новых скандх. В принципе скандхи прекращаются каждый момент, а каждый момент новые скандхи возникают.


Ну то есть их не существует (они не длятся - они только в настоящем моменте). Они "всегда" "прекращены".




> Атта небыло никогда, то как можно размышлять о Ниббаническом состоянии Атты?


А кто об этом говорит-то? Вы с кем, собственно, дискутируете?

----------


## Karadur

> Если Ниббана - это дхамма полного прекращения каких-либо страданий, то я таковую переживаю ежедневно.


Как я понимаю, духка - это не просто физическое или ментальное страдание, это более общий термин, означающий напряжение, беспокойство, непостоянство и т.д. Я в данный момент тоже не очень-то страдаю (хотя жара страшная  :Smilie: ), но всегда остаётся фоновое тонкое волнение.
Читал у Щербатского, что термин "духка" неправильно переводить исключительно как "страдание". В английских переводах часто можно увидеть термин stress.

----------


## AlexТ

> Матереия как-то существует вне Ваших пяти совокупностей? Независимо? Как Вы это определили? Откуда знаете? Чем знаете?


Материя входит в rūpa совокупность а тонкая материя в dhammāyatana и dhammadhātu. 




> Ну то есть их не существует (они не длятся - они только в настоящем моменте). Они "всегда" "прекращены".



Насколько я понял его аргумент это:
1) возникновение не может быть вместе с прекращением.
2) прекращение не может быть без возникновения.
3) Возникновение не может быть без прекращения.


Ну во первых возникновение и прекращение это качество дхамм. Это не шарики где один шарик называется возникновение а другой прекращение. Возникновение и прекращение  эмперически наблюдаемо. 

Утром потухает не совсем та свечка которая зажглася вечером. Но этот феномен есть, он наблюдаем. Утрений остаток от свечки это результат, причина прошлого вечера.

Moжете конкретно обьяснить о чем Нагарджуна говорит? Он что вообще отрицает существование всего?

----------


## Tong Po

> Он что вообще отрицает существование всего?


Нет. Он отрицает наличие истинного существования. Под которым понимает независящее от причин и условий существование. То есть он говорит, что нет единичных, независимых сущностей. Всё существует исключительно как схождение причин и условий (а каждая причина - это так же схождение причин и условий и т.д.). Вещи и явления не обладают самосущностью. То есть они пусты от самобытия. Но и Пустота - это не некая субстанция, она так же пуста от самобытия. И проявления существуют во взаимозависимости от Пустоты. То есть где есть шуньята, там есть и проявления.

----------


## Айвар

> Айвар, многие вопросы которые вы задавали в цитате это игра с концепциями (_paññatti_). Можно удобно жонглировать придумаными терминами, спорить о пост-смертном бытие  сына безплодной материи, и тд,  а не абсолютными эпистемологическими реальностями (_citta, cetasika, rūpa, nibbāna_).


"Абсолютные эпистомологические реальности" выглядят по-разному в различных философских системах.

Если вы не поймете разницу между истиной относительной и основной, то учение Будды вам не поможет, так как именно Будда указал на самсару как на мир относительного, иллюзорного.

Вопрос же стоял в том, как с помощью правильного воззрения достичь нирваны. 
И следующим мог бы быть вопрос о том, как на основании правильного воззрения развивать правильное усилие (8-ый путь).
Разве может быть правильным воззрение, которое "не закрепляет" практикой открытую истину?
Взаимообусловленность всего в сансаре, не оставляет ровным счетом ничего для фрустраций ума. На предметы мы смотрим с точки зрения ума (логики) и эта логика диктует нам не увеличение количества сущностей до бесконечности и не уменьшение их до одной абсолютной, а познание истинной сущности или как ее часто называют таковости, но все же более правильнм, на мой взгляд, будет название истинной сущности.

Реальность о которой пишите вы только похожа буддийское учение, на самом деле она рассыпается вдребезги как иллюзорная обманка. 
Пять совокупностей "составляют" иллюзорное я, его поддерживают и являются меткой, сутью того, что есть страдание. Поэтому о пяти совокупностях Будда говорил условно, а иначе от чего бы мы избавлялись!?

----------


## Айвар

> В этом смысле для меня лично всегда оставалось загадкой следующее. Если Ниббана - это дхамма полного прекращения каких-либо страданий, то я таковую переживаю ежедневно. Так обладаю я опытом переживания Ниббаны или нет? Уверен, что каждый буддист даст отрицательный ответ. Но почему? Разве мне не дано в опыте прекращение всех страданий?
> 
> Чтобы дать разъяснение убежденности, что мне в опыте не дано переживание Ниббаны, меня следует обвинить в лукавстве, якобы я скрываю, что на самом деле непрерывно страдаю, а лишь утверждаю обратное, что раз за разом прекращаю все страдания... Либо становится необходимым упрекнуть меня в невнимательности и разъяснить, что я на самом деле страдаю, но временами теряю внимательность и просто не замечаю, что страдаю...  Либо надо породить утверждение, что Ниббана - это вовсе не прекращение всех страданий, а угасание всех скандх, у которого есть побочный эффект - прекращение НАВСЕГДА и ВСЕХ преживаний (дхамм) в том числе и страданий. Но разве в этом случае можно Ниббану считать дхаммой (переживанием)?


Уже Андросов указывал на этот особенный момент в понимании нирваны у тхеравадинов как умиротворенности. 
Умиротворенность мы действительно переживаем, но нирвана находится за пределами переживания, то есть прнятия, отвержения и нейтральности.
Нирвана это прекрашение умственного конструирования, в том числе и такого состояния ума как умиротворенности и других медитационных состояний.

----------


## Айвар

> Moжете конкретно обьяснить о чем Нагарджуна говорит? Он что вообще отрицает существование всего?


Умилялся вашей простоте, если действительно хотите поразмышлять о пламени-свече то вот вам текст-перевод: 
Глава VII

«Рассмотрение обусловленного»
(Saµsk¨ta-parīk·ā)

Возражение оппонентов:

Только если явления истинно зависимо возникают, можно доказать, что они истинно пусты.

Если зависимое возникновение пусто, тогда возникновение, пребывание и прекращение не существуют, значит нет и явлений.


*
1.  Если возникновение обусловлено (‘dus byas, saµsk¨ta), тогда оно также должно иметь три характеристики (mtsannyidgsum,trilak·aöa). Но если возникновение не обусловлено, как могут существовать характеристики обусловленного?*

 Три характеристики: возникновение, пребывание и прекращение.

Если само зависимое возникновение произведено в силу условий, тогда оно само должно иметь три характеристики и быть непостоянным.

И из этого следует, что иногда вещи не возникают зависимо, что противоречит тезису о том, что все явления возникают зависимо.

*
2.  Если три: возникновение (skye, utpāda) и пр., отдельны, они не могут характеризовать обусловленное. И если они соединены, как же они могут быть в одном месте и одновременно?*

 Эти три характеристики, если они характеризуют явления зависимого возникновения, должны либо быть вместе, либо отдельно.

Если они отдельны, тогда некоторые из частей зависимого возникновения имеют одну из трех, а другие – другую.

Но три характеристики не могут существовать и одновременно, поскольку они взаимно противоположны. 

*3. Если характеристики обусловленного отличаются от возникновения, пребывания (gnas, sthāna) и прекращения (‘jig, bhaºga), это приводит к бесконечному регрессу (thug med, anavasthā). Если же не отличаются, они не будут обусловленными.* 
 То есть появляются характеристики характеристик.

Возникновение, пребывание и прекращение возникновения и т.д.

Если они совсем не имеют характеристик, тогда они перестают быть явлениями.

*4. (Оппоненты Возникновение возникновения – это лишь базовое (первоначальное) возникновение (rtsa ba’i skye, mūlotpāda). И базовое возникновение производит возникновение возникновения.*

 Оппоненты утверждают, что зависимое возникновение возникает из более основополагающего возникновения.

Более ранние буддийские школы считали, что есть два уровня зависимого возникновения – взаимодействие всех явлений, – которые вытекают в их непостоянство.

Однако эта взаимозависимость, с их точки зрения, сама возникает в зависимости.

Она основывается на базовом возникновении – простом факте взаимозависимого возникновения, который порождает эмпирически воспринимаемое.

В первых двух строфах оппоненты утверждают, что когда само возникновение рассматривается в изоляции, все, что мы имеем, – это базовое возникновение.

Далее оппоненты говорят, что когда возникающее возникает – оно порождает более поверхностное, обычное зависимое возникновение.

*
5.  Если возникновение возникновения производится базовым возникновением, каким же образом, еще не возникнув из базового, это (предыдущее возникновение) может порождать то (последующее)?* 

 Возникает ли это базовое возникновение из еще одного базового возникновения или же оно не возникающее (постоянное и необъяснимое)?

Если первое – тогда следует бесконечный регресс, если же второе – тогда petitio principii. 

*6. Если то, что возникает из базового возникновения, порождает базовое [возникновение], как тогда это базовое, не произведенное этим, порождает это (базовое возникновение)?*

 Если базовое возникновение считается возникающим в зависимости от другого зависимо возникающего явления и зависимое возникновение объясняется как зависимое от базового возникновения, тогда эта база (основа) представляется как зависимая от того, что она объясняет, и мы получаем порочный круг.

Если же явления, на которые база опирается, отличаются от того, что это объясняет, и сами явления опираются на другую основу, – это также порочный круг.

*7.  Если вы желаете, то это (базовое возникновение), будучи возникшим, порождает то (другое возникновение). Таким образом, это невозникшее, может породить нечто.*

 Нагарджуна утверждает, что зависимое возникновение может возникать благодаря базовому возникновению только в случае, если сама основа не-возникающая. 

*8. (Оппонент Также как масляная лампа освещает (snang ba, prakāśa) себя и другое, также и возникновение порождает себя и другие сущности.*

 Оппоненты приводят пример с лампой, которая освещает себя и другое, доказывая, что возникновение может породить себя и другое.

При том, что другие явления зависят от зависимого возникновения, зависимое возникновение независимо и не пусто.

*9. В [свете] масляной лампы и на ее месте нет тьмы. Что же тогда масляная лампа освещает? Ведь освещение – это рассеивание (sel ba, apoha, prakāśa) мрака.*

 Оппоненты хотят продемонстрировать разницу статусов между зависимым возникновением и зависимо возникающим.

Аналогия с лампой призвана наложить разницу статусов между зависимо возникающим и независимым на разницу между освещенным и неосвещенным.

Но этот пример ничего не объясняет, он не применим.

Вокруг лампы нет ничего неосвещенного.

Можно утверждать, что тьма также субстанциальна, на том основании, что субстанциален свет.

Субстанциальное отсутствие света – это субстанциальная тьма.

*10.  Если возникновение масляной лампы не достигает (phradmed) тьмы, как может такое возникновение масляной лампы удалить тьму?*


Также этот пример не подтверждает, что некая присущая сила порождает ряд результатов, зависящих от нее.

Лампа удаляет тьму и освещает, но это одно и то же.

Если лампа освещает объекты, когда свет достигает их, она должна и удалить тьму, по мере того, как свет приближается к тьме.

Но тогда получается, что свет и тьма наличествуют вместе – это противоречие.


*11. Если освещение тьмы происходит без того, чтобы масляная лампа приближалась [к тьме], тогда вся тьма мира будет удалена.*

*
12.  Если освещая, масляная лампа освещает себя и другое, несомненно, тьма тоже должна затмевать (sgribpa) себя и другие сущности.*


В таком случае, тьму невозможно будет увидеть в принципе.

То есть, нет аналогии для различения статусов зависимого возникновения и зависимо возникающего.

*
13. Как может это возникновение, будучи не-возникшим, породить себя? И если уже возникшее порождает [себя], что это за повторное возникновение?*

 Если каждая возникающая вещь зависит от онтологического предыдущего возникновения, появляется бесконечный регресс, поскольку каждое возникновение требует этой основы.

Но мы пресекаем такой регресс, если предполагаем не возникновение зависимого возникновения.

*14. Возникшее, не-возникшее и то, что возникает (skyesdangmaskyesskye, utpanna, anutpanna, utpadyamāna), вовсе и никоим образом не возникают. Поэтому о них говорилось как об ушедшем, не ушедшем и уходе (song dang ma song bgom pas rnam, gata, agata, gamyamāna).*

 Также как движение может быть обнаружено только относительно, но не как определенная сущность, возникновение не обнаруживается как сущность в чем-то еще не возникшем, или в чем-то уже возникшем, или же в чем-то возникающем. (См.  гл. II.)

и далее http://lit.lib.ru/img/i/irhin_w_j/12...makakarika.htm

----------


## Pavel

> Уже Андросов указывал на этот особенный момент в понимании нирваны у тхеравадинов как умиротворенности. 
> Умиротворенность мы действительно переживаем, но нирвана находится за пределами переживания, то есть прнятия, отвержения и нейтральности.


Т.е., если я правильно Вас понял, то не у тхеравадинов Ниравана уже не является дхармой (переживанием), а является не переживаемым фактом и фактом вне умственного конструирования, т.е. фактом свершения события, не данным в умозрительном восприятии?



> Нирвана это прекрашение умственного конструирования, в том числе и такого состояния ума как умиротворенности и других медитационных состояний.


Другими словами, обещали прекратить все страдания, но по пути прекращения оных буддист вдруг увлекся идеей прекращения умственного конструирования? Чем же так привлекательно для человека прекращение умственных конструирований? Кому и как досаждало умственное конструирование, что он начал практиковать пути его прекращения?

Если честно, то я все-таки пока надеюсь услышать ответ Топпера на поставленный мной вопрос, вызванный собственным непониманием.

----------


## Zom

> Другими словами, обещали прекратить все страдания, но по пути прекращения оных буддист вдруг увлекся идеей прекращения умственного конструирования? Чем же так привлекательно для человека прекращение умственных конструирований? Кому и как досаждало умственное конструирование, что он начал практиковать пути его прекращения?


Pavel, вам возможно будет небезынтересно в данном вопросе ознакомиться с этой суттой:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

А также и с этой:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...u-sutta-sv.htm

Если отвечать кратко, то полное прекращение умственных формирователей/формаций ведёт к полному и ясному пониманию отсутствия "я", т.е. чего-то постоянного в "своём психофизическом потоке". Вот почему это так важно. Небезынтересно, что ни один аскет до Будды не мог прекратить умственные формации - т.е. войти в ниродха-самапатти. Максимум они доходили до 8 джханы с её сверхутончённым восприятием, и считали это освобождением своего "я", видимо полагая, что этот сверхутончённый ум 8 джханы и есть "первооснова всего существа". Однако такие аскеты были очень близки к ниббане, и поэтому подобные аскеты были первыми, кого Будда захотел освободить (т.е. первые, о ком он вспомнил, подумав о тех, "у кого мало пыли в глазах", были два его брахманских учителя, достигшие подобных возвышенных состояний).

----------

Pavel (21.01.2010)

----------


## Айвар

> Другими словами, обещали прекратить все страдания, но по пути прекращения оных буддист вдруг увлекся идеей прекращения умственного конструирования? Чем же так привлекательно для человека прекращение умственных конструирований? Кому и как досаждало умственное конструирование, что он начал практиковать пути его прекращения?
> 
> Если честно, то я все-таки пока надеюсь услышать ответ Топпера на поставленный мной вопрос, вызванный собственным непониманием.


В принципе вы наверно правильно заметили, что буддист увлекся идеей о прекращении умственного конструирования, то есть словесной деятельность в ущерб деятельности ума и тела. Так что предыдущая ссылка участника-тхаравадина весьма уместна. 

То каким образом интерес к вещам затухает, обуславливает опыт того, как он появились! (Так или примерно так)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Возможно не хватает общей базы, основы для конструктивных кое как напечатал споров.

----------


## До

> Moжете конкретно обьяснить о чем Нагарджуна говорит?


Боюсь, что мало кто это знает.




> Он что вообще отрицает существование всего?


Нет конечно. Буддийские школы придерживались множества взглядов на то, что _реально_ (что есть _дхармы, дравья-, самврити-, парамартха-, праджняпти-сат_.). Например _сарвастивадины_ считали, что реально всё - прошлое и будущее так-же реально как и настоящее. (Обратите внимание, что это ещё не определение реальности, просто у них была догма "_sarvästitva_", которая по их мнению происходила из сутр (Будда сказал, что 'все реально') и им приходилось её отстаивать и доказывать.) Главные их оппоненты, школы _вибхаджавады_ (к которым принадлежит и тхеравада) считали, что реально только настоящее - настоящая и прошлая не завершенная карма. Кшаникавадины - что реальны только 12 аятан настоящего момента. Праджняптивадины, что даже дхармы настоящего момента не реальны. И вайнашики, что все дхармы не имеют свабхавы и подобны "пустым цветам". А пудгалавадины наоборот защищали реальность пудгалы. (Насколько я помню у современных прасангиков _пудгала_, это так-же випраюкта дхарма.)

Как возникают такие противоречия? Будда сказал про пудгалу (_Did the Exalted One say: 'There is the person who works for his own good?'_ цит. из Каттхаваттху.) из чего можно сделать вывод, что она _есть_, она реальна, значит надо доказывать, что она реальна. Будда сказал, что причины производят следствия всегда, значит кто-то считает, что пратитьясамутпада - асамскрита дхарма.




> Regarding the existents, some say they are of two kinds: 1. Existents as real entities (dravyatah sat) — the skandha, äyatana, etc.; 2. Existents as concepts (prajnaptitah sat) — male, female, etc.
> 
> Some say they are of three kinds: 1. What exists relatively — a given thing exists relatively to this but does not exist relatively to that; 2. What exists by virtue of an assemblage — a given thing exists here but does not exist there; 3. What exists at some given time — a given thing exists at this time but does not exist at another time.
> 
> Some say they are of five kinds: 1. what exists in name [only] — a tortoise's hair, a hare's horn, a garland of empty flowers, etc.; 2. what exists as a real entity (dravyato 'sti) — all dharma-s each of which is abiding in its own-nature (svabhäva); 3. what exists conventionally — a vase, garment, vehicle, army, forest, house, etc.; 4. what exists as an assemblage — apudgala is designated with regard to an assemblage of the skandha-s; 5. what exists relatively — 'this shore' [exists relatively to] 'that shore', a 'long thing' [exists relatively to] a 'short thing', etc.


Зачем это русским людям - я не знаю.




> Умилялся вашей простоте, если действительно хотите поразмышлять о пламени-свече то вот вам текст-перевод:


Перевожу на русский - "сам я не понимаю, но вот, раз попросили". И это нормально. Потому что понять, что там написано _вне контекста_ практически не возможно. А какой там был контекст - никто не знает.

Например приведённая цитата начинается со странного логического хода - раз _говорится_, что _всё_ обладает характеристиками обусловленного, то и сами эти характеристики должны обладать характеристиками обусловленного. Это уже сразу грубая логическая ошибка, дальше которой можно и не думать, и не читать. Зачем Нагарджуна это пишет? Какая в этом мудрость, которая освободит нас от страданий? Дальше по тексту рассматриваются различные возможные выводы из этого первоначално абсурдного тезиса. Но если посылка ошибочна, то какое дело до выводов? Это уже ошибка в квадрате. Но, на самом деле, это может быть и не ошибка, а спор с конкретными аргументами конкретных школ, о которых нам ничего не известно. Это могли быть прямо их взгляды, или известные следствия из их взглядов, или их аргументы. Контекст утерян.

----------

Айвар (21.01.2010), Денис Евгеньев (27.07.2012)

----------


## Айвар

> Перевожу на русский - "сам я не понимаю, но вот, раз попросили". И это нормально. Потому что понять, что там написано _вне контекста_ практически не возможно. А какой там был контекст - никто не знает.
> 
> Например приведённая цитата начинается со странного логического хода - раз _говорится_, что _всё_ обладает характеристиками обусловленного, то и сами эти характеристики должны обладать характеристиками обусловленного. Это уже сразу грубая логическая ошибка, дальше которой можно и не думать, и не читать. Зачем Нагарджуна это пишет? Какая в этом мудрость, которая освободит нас от страданий? Дальше по тексту рассматриваются различные возможные выводы из этого первоначално абсурдного тезиса. Но если посылка ошибочна, то какое дело до выводов? Это уже ошибка в квадрате. Но, на самом деле, это может быть и не ошибка, а спор с конкретными аргументами конкретных школ, о которых нам ничего не известно. Это могли быть прямо их взгляды, или известные следствия из их взглядов, или их аргументы. Контекст утерян.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Забавно.

А контекст примерно такой, если взять Собрание основоположений Закона, того же Нагарджуны.
В Махаяне путь Просветления не отрывен от Сострадания, так в матрике ХV
Три благих корня указаны 
1. Порождение (в сострадательном уме)  воли к Просветлени.
2. Полная чистота намерений и усилий.
3. Отказ созидать (выделять Я и Моё).

А так в принципе я с вами согласен, зачем все это надо русскому человеку?

В отношении первого пункта 7 Главы замечу, что возражение касается существования процесса во времени (на этот момент вы и указали в столь развернутом перечне школ буддизма). 

Так вот, с моей точки зрения, точка зрения Нагарджуны выражает то, что время не является "априорным" условием чувственности, а вновь и вновь выводится оппонентом как самостоятельная сущность (процесса возникновения), а значит помимо воли оппонента рассматриватся им в ошибочном свете самосущего (бытия). Что далее и подтвержается примером с лампой.
Нагарджуна указывает нам на очевидный факт о том, что из-за того, что время не сообщая нам ничего нового (по сути)(три характеристики: прошлое, настоящее и будущее) может быть "отброшено" нами как не-истинно сущее. З
Заметьте так же, что "отбрасываем" условия воникновения (то есть относительное правдивое), а не истинно сущее!

Неистинно сущим является любой вид субстанционального существования, потому что субстанциональное существование поддерживается ложной идеей о вечном, постоянном.

Я считаю что, только так могут быть поняты три характеристики, о которых говорит оппонент и которые "опровергает" Нагарджуна. 
Ведь для мадхьямака не требуется наличие тезиса, его цель открыть неистинно сущее в тезисах оппонента.

----------


## AlexТ

> Нет. Он отрицает наличие истинного существования. Под которым понимает независящее от причин и условий существование. То есть он говорит, что нет единичных, независимых сущностей. Всё существует исключительно как схождение причин и условий (а каждая причина - это так же схождение причин и условий и т.д.). Вещи и явления не обладают самосущностью. То есть они пусты от самобытия. Но и Пустота - это не некая субстанция, она так же пуста от самобытия. И проявления существуют во взаимозависимости от Пустоты. То есть где есть шуньята, там есть и проявления.


Правильно. Все вещи зависят от причин и следствий.  Все параматтха дхаммы возникают от причин и условий. Дхаммы также познаются в контрасте.   Феномен появляется в группе, в кластерах функций, а не единично.  Так что да, все феномены (выдуманые или реальные) пусты от Атмана. Это стандартная позиция.

----------


## AlexТ

> "Абсолютные эпистомологические реальности" выглядят по-разному в различных философских системах.
> 
> Если вы не поймете разницу между истиной относительной и основной, то учение Будды вам не поможет, так как именно Будда указал на самсару как на мир относительного, иллюзорного.



В кратце, это может быть немного по другому чем Ортодоксальное понимание.

Я понимаю разницу между относительной реальностью и "абсолютной"  реальностью так:

Относительная реальность это лингвистические добавки, интерпретации, философстования. У разных людей разные интерпретации происходящего, они относительны культуры, верований, знаний, клеш и т.д.

"Абсолютная" истина это то что есть, даже когда нету лингвистических концепций.  Например: даже у животных есть сознание глаза, сознание уха, и тд (у разных существ может быть до 6 основных классов сознания). У них также есть базовые ощущения (боли, например), разпознавания, и базовые импульсы.

Также есть материальные (rūpa) качества испытываемы через тактильный орган чувств как: шершавость, гладкость, тяжелость, легкость, мягкость, твердость, температура (жара или холод), и давление.

К стати, "время" это концепция, относительная истина.   Без citta, cetasika, rūpa,  время быть не может. Это также ортодоксальноя позиция Абхидхаммы.

Мир очень сложная вещь, особенно когда придумывают вещи, делают из них "обьекты" и спорят о них. 

====
Любой из органов чувств может искажать происходящее.  Можно увидет илюзию. Можно услышать голоса, когда никого говорящего нет. С заложеным носом можно не заметить запах который есть.  Можно в определеных (больных) условиях попробовать что то сладкое, которое будет ощущатся как горькое на вкус.   Если одна рука горячая а другая холодная, то окунув их в теплую воду - ощущение одной и тоже температуры воды будет разное для левой или правой руки.   

Но...  Во всех этих случаях есть сознание органов чувств. Есть совокупности, сферы, и элементы  (_khandha, āyatana, dhātu_),  Во всех этих случаях есть ощущения и другие факторы. Есть citta, cetasika, rūpa. 
Важно смотреть на процесс, чем на "статические сущности" которые могут быть выдуманы. ИМХО.

Так же, я думаю что неправильно придавать  качествам онтологические свойства. Странно получается когда из "возникновения" делаю вещь называемою "возникновение"  которая как вещь должна возникать...   Я думаю что ощибочно задавать вопрос:  а есть возникновение у возникновения?   И так далее  с продолжительностью и исчезновением.  Кажется как игра слов, ИМХО.

----------


## Айвар

> Я знаю что мир очень сложная вещь. Любой из органом чувств может искажать происходящее.  Можно увидет илюзию. Можно услышать голоса, когда никого говорящего нет. С заложеным носом можно не заметить запах который есть.  Можно в определеных (больных) условиях попробовать что то сладкое, которое будет ощущатся как горькое на вкус.   Если одна рука горячая а другая холодная, то положа их в теплую вода - ощущение одной и тоже температуры воды будет разное.   
> 
> Но...  Во всех этих случаях есть сознание органов чувств.  Во всех этих случаях есть ощущения и другие факторы. Есть citta, cetasika, rūpa.
> Важно смотреть на процесс, чем на "статические сущности" которые могут быть выдуманы. ИМХО.
> 
> Так же, я думаю что неправильно придавать  качествам онтологические свойства. Странно получается когда из "возникновения" делаю вещь называемою "возникновение"  которая как вещь должна возникать...   Я думаю что ощибочно задавать вопрос:  а есть возникновение у возникновения?   И так далее  с продолжительностью и исчезновением.  Кажется как игра слов, ИМХО.


На самом деле это вопрос о том, а есть ли у процесса начало. Ведь в обусловленном мире относительной истины, все имеет начало и конец. В этом нет ничего странного с точки зрения буддиста. Так устроен этот мир и это мир  с т р а д а н и я (дукха).
Отсюда и поворот к законоучению, и совсем неважно на каком языке и как вербально это звучит. В медитации мы разворачиваем органы восприятия "внутрь" - инсайт, чтобы "не сколько для того, чтобы досмотреть кино нашей жизни, сколько для того чтобы , наконц стать его подлинным героем".

Нагарджуна это как раз *та самая* _гайка на болт-голову_ разгоряченную спором, борьбой и своей правотой и неправотой другого. 

Поэтому вопрос об относительной истине отнюдь не праздный, сравнивая разные подходы мы убеждаемся в относительности разных точек зрения  и в непреложности основных Благородных Истин. 
Вопрос перехода от первого ко второму шагу 8-ого пути решается не актом веры (буду верить), а путем опыта (теперь верую!)

----------


## AlexТ

насчет времени:



> 73. What is time? Strictly speaking, *it is a mere concept which does not exist in an absolute sense.* 
> pg 215
> 
> A Manual of Abhidhamma Being Abhidhammattha Saṅgaha of Bhadanta Anuruddhācariya




Время это не физическая ячейка (_одна называется "прошлое" другая, "будущее", третья ячейка называется "настоящие"_) куда помещается  ум и физические феномены. Так что нужно очень осторожно спрашивать о "времени", это производное.

----------


## AlexТ

Может быть развивая мудрость (pañña), kilesa пропадают и Благородный Путь возникает. С одной стороны это не бездействие. С другой стороны загрязнения вытираются, но без заблужденого "Я делаю" усилия.  


Будда учил что жизнь которую мы знаем, мягко говоря,  не является высшим кайфом а имеет много страха, тревоги, заботы, ненависти, гнева, ревности, зависти, меланхолии, возбуждения, грусти тяжести, трудности, непостоянства, стрессом и т.д. _(dukkha)_.  Юность заканчивается старостью, здоровье заканчивается болезнями, а жизнь смертью. Самое страшное что смерть, не первый и не последний раз. Если есть волевые импульсы, то сознание будет обуславливать последующие моменты сознания.

Будда после своего великого Пробуждения, учил прекращению всего плохого.  Поскольку стресс, неудачи, боль, и т.д. являются  феноменальными качествами опыта _(а не метафизики)_, то Будда учил о познаваемой, феноменальном. О том что влият на стресс и его прекращение.

Познаваемый, феноменальный мир опыта может быть анализирован в две широкие категории: умственые _(nāma)_  и материальные _(rūpa)_  качества. Умственые качества познают и командуют, а материальные качества не познают и не командуют. Умственые качества познают посредством ощущения _(vedanā)_, разпознавания _(saññā)_, воления _(saṅkhāra)_, также называемые _(cetasika)_, и сознания _(viññāṇa, citta)_.  Само ощущение это умственый фактор. Ощущение может быть от тела _(например физическая боль)_, или от ума _(неприятное ощущение сопутствующее депресию)_. 

Виды ощущения может быть  приятное, неприятное, ни приятное ни неприятное. Эти три вида ощущения могут сопутствовать процесс видиния, слышания, обоняния, вкушания, прикосновения, и думания;  3х6 = 18 ощущений. Можно воспоминать о прошлых 18, или фантазировать о будущих 18 ощущений; 18х3 = 54 ощущений. 54 Ощущений могут быть мирскими или немирскими, 54 х 2 . В итоге есть только 108,  пермутаций ощущений. И все они непостояны, обусловлены, и не могут принести вечного счастья. Разпознавание это также только умственое, познавательное качество. Оно может быть правильным, или искаженым _(saññā vipallāsa или saññā avipallāsa)_. Правильное = разпознавание некрасивого в некрасивом, неприятного в неприятном, непостояного в непостояном. Неправильное = разпознавание красивого в некрасивом, приятного в неприятном, постояного в непостояном. Также есть 6 разпознаваний, разпознавание форм, разпознавание звуков, разпознавание запахов, разпознавание вкусов, разпознавание тактильных ощущений и разпознавание идей.
Воление _(saṅkhāra)_, это все волевые и активные умственые качества. Все умопостроения и умственая интеракция _(приятие, неприятие, безразличие)_ с познаваемым. 

Материальные _(физические)_ феномены могут быть познаны, но сами не познают и не имеют волю. Материя не относиться к этическим или не-этическим качествам, только воля ума может быть этической или не этической. Ум командует, а материя физически действует. Ум это как зрячий человек без ног. Материя это как слепой человек с сильными ногами. Оба они не дойдут до незнакомой цели. Но работая вместе, в команде, когда зрячий сидит на ходячем они могут дойти до цели. 

Материя состоит из 4 первостихий: земля, вода, огонь, ветер и из производных от них. Цвет, звук, запах, вкус, и осязаемый обьект является внешним для 5 органов чувств. Ум разпознает сцепление которое олицетворяется первостихией воды. Сам камень это не первостихия земли, а преобладающая _(другие первостихии могут также находится в меньшем количестве)_ первостихия земли видится сквозь камень. Само море это не первостихия воды, а преобладающая  первостихия воды видится сквозь море. Сам пожар это не первостихия огня, а  преобладающая  первостихия огня видится сквозь пожар. Сам ураган это не первостихия ветра, а преобладающая первостихия ветра видится сквозь ураган. Осязаемая материя _(первостихия земли, огня и ветра)_ познается через тактильный орган чувств как: шершавость, гладкость, тяжелость, легкость, мягкость, твердость, температура _(жара или холод)_, и давление.

Что мы принимаем за монолитный субьект познающий монолитный мир, на самом деле является 6 внутреними и 6 внешними сферами _(āyatana)_. Oрган зрения и цвет. Орган слышания и звук. Орган обоняния и запах. Орган вкушания и вкус. Орган осязания и  осязаемый обьект, Ум _(сознание)_ и обьект ума _(сознаваемое)_. Любой феномен может быть класифицирован в эти 12 _(6+6)_ сфер.

Когда человек держит благоухающий фрукт: В том случае функционирует орган осязания с обьектом осязания,  также глаз видит цвет, есть орган нюхания познающий запах, и работа ума которая познает, концептуализирует и анализирует. При вкушании,  есть орган вкуса _(язык)_ и вкус. Происходит процесс органов чувств и соответствено разных обьектов.

Качества когнитивного процесса возникают в группах.  
Видиние появляется с  контактом (глаза, цвет, сознания глаза), с ощущением цвета, с разпознаванием цвета, с вниманием и волей к цвету. Цвет это материальное (rūpa) качество, которое является совокупностью материи, сфера видимого обьекта, и видимый обьективный элемент. Слышание появляется с  контактом (уха, звука, сознания уха), с ощущение звука, с разпознаванием звука, с вниманием и волей к звуку.Обьективный звук это материальное качество, которое является совокупностью материи, сфера звука и  звуковой элемент. Обоняние появляется с  контактом (носа, запаха, сознания носа) с ощущением запаха, с разпознаванием запаха, с вниманием и волей к запаху. Обьективный запах это материальное качество, которое является совокупностью материи, сфера запаха и элемент запаха. Вкушание  появляется с  контактом (языка, вкуса, сознания языка), с ощущением вкуса, с разпознаванием вкуса, с вниманием и волей к вкусу. Обьективный источник вкуса это материальное качество сцепления и тд, которое является совокупностью материи, сфера вкусового обьекта и элемент вкусового обьекта. Тактильное соприкосновение появляется с контактом (тела, обьекта, и сознания тела), с ощущением м. обьекта, с разпознаванием м. обьекта, с вниманием и волей к м. обьекту. Качество Обьективной поверхности это материальное качество, стихия земли, которая является совокупностью материи, сфера тактильного обьекта и элемент тактильного обьекта.

Органы чувств не могут управлять, «_пусть мы получим только желаный обьект_.»
Просто есть взаимотношение между внешними  обьектами и внутреними органами чувств. Приятные или неприятные обьекты «атакуют» органы чувств. Не надо злится на происходящие, так же как не надо злится на камень за то что он твердый. Это только натуральный и обусловленый процесс, а злость или раздражение само по себе неприятно. Зачем добавлять дополнительное и ненужное страдание? Боль в теле или в органах чувств это просто результативное ощущение, это не эмоция. Внутрене можно испытывать мир, или даже счастье, даже когда присутствует физическая боль. Если кто то приченил вам боль, нечего злится на него/нее. Вообще надо забыть о «врагах». Юность заканчивается старостью, здоровье болезнью _(если не умереть до этого)_, а любая жизнь заканчивается смертью. Вы, все ваши враги и друзья умрут, чтобы вы не сделали. Имейте сострадание _(karuṇā)_, другие может быть страдают еще больше чем вы. Вообще не переживайте когда кто то вам причинил зло, это просто обусловленый психо-физический процесс. Злясь на кого то, сначала вы делаете неприятно себе, так как злость и раздражение являются неприятными состояниями ума. Некоторые  пытаются избежать плохое настроение изменив физическую обстановку. Но это не обязательно. Счастье или хорошее настроение не находится в пространстве, например на курорте в Мексике. Счастье это умственая функция. Дурное настроение можно привести даже на курорт. Так же как от смерти, так же и от ума нигде в пространстве не убежиш. Настоящий побег от эмоционального страдания находится не в пространстве, а в уме. Точнее в отказе от негативных эмоций и в их искоренение через мудрость. Жажда чтобы ситуация была иначе чем она есть, порождает грусть, депресию и другие эмоциональные проблемы. Что есть то есть, и этого не изменить. Развивая мудрость и понимание, возникает спокойное приятие вещей так как оно есть, зная что другого выбора нет – так что зачем переживать? Eсли чтото можно изменить, то зачем переживать? Если изменить ничего нельзя, то зачем переживать? Переживание само по себе является не приятным ощущением, так зачем приносить ненужную боль?

Ум это не единичный монолитный «обьект» а набор различных сознаний, каждое сознающие качествено другое. Ум содержит сознание глаза, сознание уха, сознание носа, сознание языка, сознание соприкосновения, и сознание ума. При условии глаза и цвета возникает сознание глаза. При условии уха и звука возникает сознание уха. При условии носа и запаха возникает сознание носа. При условии языка и вкуса возникает сознание языка. При условии тела и осязаемого обьекта возникает сознание соприкосновени. При условии умственой функции и познаваемого, возникает сознание ума

Пять органов чувств для пяти сознаний являются условиями: разобщения, предвозникновения, присутствия, неисчезновения, поддержки, и способность восприятия. 
Пять обьектов чувств для пяти сознаний являются условиями: предвозникновения, присутствия, неисчезновения, и объективным источником. Предыдущий ум для следующего момента ума являются условиями: Близости, смежности, отсутствия, исчезновения, _(ассоциация для сопутствующих факторов)_ и _(повторение для javana)_.

Любой из органов чувств может искажать происходящее. Можно увидет илюзию. Можно услышать голоса, когда никого говорящего нет. С заложеным носом можно не заметить запах который есть. Можно в определеных (больных) условиях попробовать что то сладкое, которое будет ощущатся как горькое на вкус. Если одна рука горячая а другая холодная, то окунув их в теплую воду - ощущение одной и тоже температуры воды будет разное для левой или правой руки. Но... Во всех этих случаях есть сознание органов чувств. Есть совокупности, сферы, и элементы (khandha, āyatana, dhātu), Во всех этих случаях есть ощущения и другие факторы. Есть citta, cetasika, rūpa. Но добавленый слой интерпретаций, является субьективным.

Ошибочно спекулировать что «Я вижу, Я слышу, и.т.д », есть только процесс видиния, слышания, и т.д., и эти процессы разные. Процесс видиния это один процесс, а процесс слышания это качествено другой процесс . Когда есть орган зрения, внешний обьект и другие необходимые условия как свет, то зрение происходит независимо от желания видеть или не видеть. Если хоть одно необходимое условие не состоится, то видиния не будет. То же самое с другими сознаниями. Когда есть условия, есть сознания. Когда условий нет, нету и сознания – как бы его не желали. Сознание само не возникает, его сопутсвуют ощущения, разпознавания и намерения. В этой обусловлености есть опасность что ситуации диктуются безжалостными и холодными причинами и условиями. Нельзя контролировать «пусть я испытываю только приятные вещи. Пусть я буду сознавать и ощущать только приятное, видеть только красивое, и т.д.» Ситуация не подвластна нам. Мы не можем остановить старение и смерть. Старение и смерть преследуют каждое рождение. Неизбежная возможность смерти преследует каждый момент с момента рождения. Каждый момент это мини-смерть предедущего момента, и зарождение настоящего момента.

Размышляя над миром, составным из обусловленых частей, уменьшит безумное увлечение, очарование и влечение к нему и к мирским эмоциям. Чем больше мы желаем чтобы вещи были иначе чем они есть, тем больше диссонанс и накал между желаемым и имеемым, тем больше страдания испытывается.  Когда есть жажда кое-чего, ум уже испытывает недовольство и неудовлетворенностью отсутсвия желанного. Эмоции горя _(domanassa)_ часто намного более сильные чем простая физическая боль _(kāya-dukkha-vedanā)_. Ощущения как ветер. Иногда дует ветер с севера, иногда с юга, запада, востока. Иногда ветер сильный, иногда слабый. Иногда он теплый, иногда он холодный. Так как это иррационально злиться на без-сознательную природу, так же иррационально злиться на без-контрольный физический процесс.

Некоторые мирские условия: Выгода и потеря, статус и позор, хвала и осуждение, удовольствие и боль, здоровье и болезнь, молодость и старость, жизнь и смерть.

Независимо от того, какие хорошие вещи случаются теперь _(выгода, похвала, удовольствие, молодость, успех, здоровье, богатство, и т.д)_, они все обусловлены причинам и не будут длиться. Когда причины прекращаются, ситуация прекращается. Ненужно отчаиватся если мечты не сбылись. Никто не навлекал их, и никто не получает их. Это - только естественные причины и следствия. Жадность это большое заблуждение. Мы не владеем даже телом и умом, то как мы можем владеть какойто вещью которую мы не хотим делится с кем то?

Хорошие и плохие мирские события изменчивы и пройдут. Когда кто - то наслаждается удачей, это результат прошлой хорошой кармы _(намереного действия)_, так что имейте симпатию _(muditā)_ что кто то наслаждается хорошо заслуженными результатами. Если Вы хотите мирское счастье, делать хорошую карму, это путь. Когда кто то переносит неудачу, имейте сострадание _(karuṇā)_. Для них это результат их прошлой плохой кармы. Мы все были в хороших и плохих мирских условиях в нашeй текущей и в предыдущих жизнях. Пока есть жизнь; неудача, потеря, боль, могут случиться, так что ничего неожиданого здесь нет. Было бы страно если бы никто, никогда и нигде не болел.

Перед выполнением любого действия полезно рассмотрить побуждение и ощущения стоящие за действием. Изучайте мотив побуждения: «Это сделано из корня жадности, гнева, заблуждения, не-жадности, не-ненависти, или не-заблуждения? Хорошо анализ этого делать до, во время, и посли  телесного действия, действия речи и умственого действия. Хорошо иследовать ощущения при выполнении действия или во время побуждения сделать что то. Они сопутствуются приятными, или неприятными ощущениями?
Хорошо анализировать реакцию ума на ощущения. Какие эмоции возникают во время болевого телесного ощущения? Приятные или неприятные реакции ума на происходящее? Нужны они или нет? Можно ли с эмоцией ненависти прийти к вечному счастью? А что если перестать эмоционально реагировать на телесные ощущения? Какая реакция бы не происходила, хорошо осознавать с каким намерением она делается, и нужна ли она вообще? Может быть лучше не среагировать вообще? Как говорится «себе дороже».  Лучше быть свободным от увлечения эмоциями которые часто, если не всегда, являются иррациональными.
Хорошо спрашивать каждое настроение или побуждение которое возникает "почему?", «зачем?» или “ну и что?” Не пробуйте придумать ответ, только задавайте вопрос и наблюдайте за происходящем. Пусть ответ сам прийдет. Создание тенденции ума для анализа происходящего более важно чем просто теоритический ответ. Намереные действия могут стать привычкой и второй натурой. Так пусть эта натура будет мудрой и изучающей то что происходит!
Удовлетворение чувственных желаний похоже на чесание зудящей кожи, которая испытывает зуд из-за проказы. После каждого почесования, зуд временно уходит. Но очень скоро кожа будет испытывать зуд снова, и через краткое время будут раны от чесания. И это счастье? Это счастье, чтобы быть недовольством тем, что является, чтобы желать и жаждать _(и изо всех сил пытаться получить это)_ что то еще много раз? Тело и ум приходится обслуживать снова и снова … Точно так же, как вы не можете поесть однажды, и использование, это много раз чтобы удовлетворить голод, Вы не можете когда-либо удовлетворить тягу к _(цветам, звукам, запахам, вкусам, прикосновениям, идеям, и т.д)_. Прошлое уже не существует. После того, как что то прекратилось, оно не идет куда нибудь где это может быть восстановлено и использовано снова. Вы не можете снова съесть сьеденый обед. Прошлого уже нигде нет.
В конечном счете нет ничего надежного в мире, за чтобы уцепиться, приспосабливать или ненавидеть. Нет ничего истинно увлекающего или неприязного. Красивый, добрый  или сердитый человек – это фантазирование и  история которую мы добавляем к материальным и умственным элементам. В конечном счете простые материальные и умственные элементы рассматриваются через призму желаний, побуждений, заблуждений, фантазий и т.д. 

Рассмотрите все трудности и усилия в добыче пищи. Пища становится несвежей, испорченой и гнилой если оставлена несьеденой. Когда она сьедена, то теряет ее прежнию красоту, и когда еда переварена, она также непривлекательна. Сьеденая пища не помещена в золотой шар или блюдо, а находится в животе и кишечники которые являются вонючими, грязными, и расположенными в полном мраке. Пища содержит и укрепляет физическое тело. Внешная материя _(еда)_ которая была  переварена, становится телом. Если пища является неподходящей, это вызывает болезни и дискомфорты. Такая ассимуляция внешней материи для тела, и выделение материи телом, размыливает границы между «внутреней» материи и «внешнего» мира. Тело это перевареный внешний мир. А не перевареная внешняя материя, удобряет мир экскрементами и мочой.

Пища производит непривлекательные части тела и также кормит кишечных червей. Пища которая не могла стать плотью, теплом или энергией для тела, выделяется как не-привлекательные экскременты, моча и газы. Экскременты, моча и газы которые выходят, были расположено в теле.  Они волшебно не появляются в туалете. Когда каждый спит, экскременты, моча и газы расположены в этом человеке спят вместе с ним/ней. Когда Вы спите с кем то, то вы также спите с чюжими эксрементами, мочей, плотью и газами _(а не только со своими)_.

Четыре первостихии очерчивают материальную _(rūpa)_ совокупность. С прекращением четырех первостихий, прекращается материальная совокупность. Пища поддерживает тело. С прекращением пищи, увядает тело. Чувственый контакт это условие для трех совокупностей ощущения _(vedanā)_,  разпознавания _(saññā)_ и умственых построений _(saṅkhāra)_. С прекращением чувственого контакта, прекращаются три совокупности ощущения, разпознавания и умственых построений. Материальная совокупность, совокупность ощущения, совокупность разпознавания и совокупностью умственых построений являются условием для проявления совокупности сознания _(viññāṇa)_. С прекращением четырех совокупностей [материи, ощущения, разпознавания и умственых построений], прекращается совокупность сознания. Каждый момент, прошлые совокупности прекращаются, а новые совокупности возникают. Размышление и культивирование понимания в конце концов даст плод. Осознавайте это и не забывайте что* Буддисты не сдаются!*

----------


## До

> В отношении первого пункта 7 Главы замечу, что возражение касается существования процесса во времени (на этот момент вы и указали в столь развернутом перечне школ буддизма).


Там не про время (есть матрика времени - _три времени_), а про характеристики "обусловленных" (_самскрита_) дхарм, это другая матрика.




> Нагарджуна указывает нам на очевидный факт о том, что из-за того, что время не сообщая нам ничего нового (по сути)(три характеристики: прошлое, настоящее и будущее) может быть "отброшено" нами как не-истинно сущее.


Проблема вот в чём - Будда говорил о трёх временах (например "прошлая карма"), если мы отбросим время, то мы отбросим часть учения.




> Неистинно сущим является любой вид субстанционального существования, потому что субстанциональное существование поддерживается ложной идеей о вечном, постоянном.


Самая умная трактовка, это что Нагарджуна оспаривал _реализм_.

----------

Айвар (22.01.2010)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Самая умная трактовка, это что Нагарджуна оспаривал _реализм_.


Мне кажется, что если копнуть глубже, он не просто оспаривает реализм, но Нагарджуна исходит из того, что неизмененное йогическим сосредоточением сознание индивида, всё, без всяких исключений, воспринимает как самосущее, даже несмотря на то, что у индивида могут быть интелектуальные знания и даже убеждения об отсутствии самобытия. Утверждая таким образом, вслед за Тхеровадинами, Васубандху, что окончательную точку в преодолении страдания возможно поставить только с помощью йогического сосредоточения. Именно поэтому его отрицание возникновения, существования итп, в трактовках оппонета  столь категоричны.

----------

Caddy (22.01.2010), Айвар (22.01.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Именно поэтому его отрицание возникновения, существования итп, в трактовках оппонета  столь категоричны.


Все обусловленно, в том числе и его категоричность, если посмотреть на нее глазами Награджуны.  :Smilie:  Но вопрос о другом. Категоричность как таковая ничего не стоит. Однако, следует отметить что умопостроения Награджуны основаны на тезисе, что все возникает зависимо/по причине. Другими словами, добрый поступок порождает добрую карму, злой поступок - плохую карму, жажда - страдание, и никак не страдание порождает праджню, и не порождается счастье неведением, и не порождается болезнь смертью, что означает, что есть Закон, согласно которому мир устроен так и никак иначе. И вот возникает сам собой вопрос, на который хотелось бы услышать категоричный ответ в стиле Награджуны, а лучше бы его словами (со ссылкой на первоисточник):

Раз есть Закон, который обусловливает зависимости причин и следствий именно таким образом, а не каким-то другим, то изменчив ли он и обусловлен ли он причинами? Как называется этот Закон, что ставит в причинную зависимость одни события от других, одни взаимодействия от других, одни последствия от других? Самосущь ли этот Закон, если нет причин для его появления, изменения и прекращения его действия?

----------


## Айвар

> Там не про время (есть матрика времени - _три времени_), а про характеристики "обусловленных" (_самскрита_) дхарм, это другая матрика.


Тут вы правы, тут у меня на винтовке планка сбилась и в очах померкло. 
Это другая матрика. Но заметьте, что при опровержении этого нелогичного аргумента о трех характеристиках обусловленного , Нагарджуна-переводчик  употребляет такое высказывание: "И если они соединены, как же они могут быть в одном месте и одновременно?" - значит характеристики места и времени все же для него значимы и являются логическим аргументом. Для опповержения одной абстракции он использует другую!?

Тут можно сделать парадоксальный вывод, что для опровержения нелогизмов могут быть использованы нелогизмы. Типа клин клином вышибает. Хрен не слаще редьки. 

Далее, в третьем пункте говорится о регрессе. Но регресс ли это в нашем понимании или это затухание интереса?

Короче вы правы, относительно того, что контекст утерян. Но тогда, о любом учении можно сказать, что это артефакт. Забавно.





> Проблема вот в чём - Будда говорил о трёх временах (например "прошлая карма"), если мы отбросим время, то мы отбросим часть учения.


Трудно не согласиться.  Прошлая обусловленность это прошлая карма.




> Самая умная трактовка, это что Нагарджуна оспаривал _реализм_.]


Нет, трактат назван коренным трактатом о срединности. Это скорее сократовское; "А давайте рассмотрим, что под этим скрывается ... а так ли это незыблемо, быть может у вас есть другие идеи, а что такое ваши идеи" и так все дальше и далше в лес.

----------


## Айвар

> И вот возникает сам собой вопрос, на который хотелось бы услышать категоричный ответ в стиле Награджуны, а лучше бы его словами (со ссылкой на первоисточник):


Dedicatory Verses

I prostrate to the Perfect Buddha,
The best of teachers, who taught that
Whatrver is dependently arisen in
Unceasing, unborn,
Unannihilated, not permanent,
Not coming, not going,
Without distinction, without identity,
And free from conceptual construction.

Nagarjuna’s Mulamadhyamakakarika

Перевод
Дарственные стихи (Посвящение)


Я кланяюсь совершенному Будде,
Наилучшему учителю, который учил, что
То, что возникает (в зависимости)
От условий, нерождается,
Не умирает, не является постоянным,
Не приходит, не уходит,
Не отличается и не тождественно личности,
Свободно от концептуальных построений..

----------

Caddy (22.01.2010)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Все обусловленно, в том числе и его категоричность, если посмотреть на нее глазами Награджуны.  Но вопрос о другом. Категоричность как таковая ничего не стоит. Однако, следует отметить что умопостроения Награджуны основаны на тезисе, что все возникает зависимо/по причине. Другими словами, добрый поступок порождает добрую карму, злой поступок - плохую карму, жажда - страдание, и никак не страдание порождает праджню, и не порождается счастье неведением, и не порождается болезнь смертью, что означает, что есть Закон, согласно которому мир устроен так и никак иначе. И вот возникает сам собой вопрос, на который хотелось бы услышать категоричный ответ в стиле Награджуны, а лучше бы его словами (со ссылкой на первоисточник):
> 
> Раз есть Закон, который обусловливает зависимости причин и следствий именно таким образом, а не каким-то другим, то изменчив ли он и обусловлен ли он причинами? Как называется этот Закон, что ставит в причинную зависимость одни события от других, одни взаимодействия от других, одни последствия от других? Самосущь ли этот Закон, если нет причин для его появления, изменения и прекращения его действия?


Поскольку все существования не имеют самосущего,
[Это значит, что его нет] ни в причинах, ни в условиях,
Ни в наличии их всех в совокупности или порознь,
Постольку есть только пустота.
...

Кроме того, возникновения нет, поскольку не установлена причина [как самостоятельная сущность]. - Почему?

6

Если следствие есть, то оно имеет причину. Если же следствия нет,
То это значит, что его нет из-за отсутствия причины.
Отсюда противоречие: [следствие] может быть и не быть [одновременно].
Неверно и утверждать, что [причина] действует в трех временах.

[Автокомментарий]. Если есть следствие, то оно должно иметь причину. Если же его нет, то следствие отсутствует из-за отсутствия причины. Неверно, что для следствия возможно быть и не быть, потому что это противоречиво. Ибо неверно, что то и другое действенно для одного и того же времени.
Кроме того, не установлено ведь, что причина действует в трех временах. - Почему? - Если бы причина появилась раньше [следствия], то какова же ее причина? Если же она появилась после [следствия], то что же возникло из такой причины? Если же следствие и причина вдвоем появились одновременно, то из-за их одновременного появления как определить, что есть причина, а что - следствие? Значит, причина, действующая в трех временах, не установлена [как самостоятельная сущность].

"Семдесят строф о пустотности"  Нагарджуна.

----------


## До

> Нет, трактат назван коренным трактатом о срединности. Это скорее сократовское; "А давайте рассмотрим, что под этим скрывается ... а так ли это незыблемо, быть может у вас есть другие идеи, а что такое ваши идеи" и так все дальше и далше в лес.


Срединность замечательно изложена в сутре первого поворота: срединный путь — 8БП. Вобщем вся дхарма, это срединность и есть, а не только школа мадхьямиков. Дальше Будда излагает эту срединность в сутрах, винае и абхидхарме. Этот трактат как-то перекрывает это изложение?




> Утверждая таким образом, вслед за Тхеравадинами, Васубандху, что окончательную точку в преодолении страдания возможно поставить только с помощью йогического сосредоточения. Именно поэтому его отрицание возникновения, существования итп, в трактовках оппонета  столь категоричны.


Сосредоточением является наличие всех факторов пути. Когда есть все факторы пути, есть сосредоточение. Когда нет, нету.

----------


## Айвар

> Срединность замечательно изложена в сутре первого поворота: срединный путь — 8БП. Вобщем вся дхарма, это срединность и есть, а не только школа мадхьямиков. Дальше Будда излагает эту срединность в сутрах, винае и абхидхарме. Этот трактат как-то перекрывает это изложение?


Никоим образом.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Я не думаю, что Нагарджуна полемизирует с Буддой, ведь Будда утверждал, что существование (совокупность условий) имеет три характеристики, а именно возникновение, развитие и прекращение, при этом он говорил о них как об очевидных, не требующих доказательств.

Почему Нагарджуна применяет эти три характеристики к возникновению? Покопавшись в материалах, обнаружил, что для Нагарджуны это продолжение спора с  Сарвастивадинами, которые подчеркивали наличие субстанции, и с Саутрантиками,  для которых каждый последующий момент есть продолжение предыдущего, наподобие цепочки зерно-плод-зерно- ...

Поэтому повторю фразу, которую почерпнул по ссылке Zom-а, что затухание подобно возникновению (так я понял).
Я думаю, применив эту формулировку к трудам Нагарджуны, если не все, но хотя бы кое-что станет на свои места ...

----------


## AlexТ

O Срединости пути.


Это ни крайность  аскетизма,  где тело это зло которое должно страдать и умертвлеть чтобы осталась только вечная Душа.

Это ни крайность гедонизма: Где тело это единственая реальность, и пока ты жив, наслаждайся как можеш. 

Так же Это не крайность "_Давайте будем жить_" , ни крайность "_Давайте будем не-жить_".   Что здесь одинаковое так это жаждующеестремление к какомуто результату.

Эти две противоположности имеют крайности  страстной и персональной тяги к бытию или небытию.  Но та и та тяга  порождает обусловленый результат. Срединый путь прекращает новые построения и достижения - которые конечно обусловлены.  

Также феномены существуют пока есть причины, и несуществуют когда соответственые причины отсутствуют. Так что "_всегда все есть_" или "_всегда ничего нет_ "   это экстремальные и одностороние взгляды.

Также Срединый путь это не
"_Все страдания/радости  хороши_"  ни "_Все страдания/радости плохи_."





> "Bhikkhus, held by two kinds of views, some devas and human beings hold back and some overreach; only those with vision see.
> 
> "And how, bhikkhus, do some hold back? Devas and humans enjoy being, delight in being, are satisfied with being. When Dhamma is taught to them for the cessation of being, their minds do not enter into it or acquire confidence in it or settle upon it or become resolved upon it. Thus, bhikkhus, do some hold back.
> 
> "How, bhikkhus, do some overreach? Now some are troubled, ashamed, and disgusted by this very same being and they rejoice in (the idea of) non-being, asserting: 'In as much as this self, good sirs, when the body perishes at death, is annihilated and destroyed and does not exist after death — this is peaceful, this is excellent, this is reality!' Thus, bhikkhus, do some overreach.
> 
> "How, bhikkhus, do those with vision see? Herein a bhikkhu sees what has come to be as having come to be. Having seen it thus, he practices the course for turning away, for dispassion, for the cessation of what has come to be. Thus, bhikkhus, do those with vision see."
> Having seen what has come to be As having come to be, Passing beyond what has come to be, They are released in accordance with truth By exhausting the craving for being. When a bhikkhu has fully understood That which has come to be as such, Free from craving to be this or that, By the extinction of what has come to be He comes no more to renewal of being. 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...l.html#iti-043

----------


## sergey

В Качаанаготта сутте:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....015.than.html



> "By & large, Kaccayana, this world is supported by (takes as its object) a polarity, that of existence & non-existence. But when one sees the origination of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'non-existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one. When one sees the cessation of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one.
> ...
> "'*Everything exists': That is one extreme. 'Everything doesn't exist': That is a second extreme. Avoiding these two extremes, the Tathagata teaches the Dhamma via the middle*: From ignorance as a requisite condition come fabrications....


перевод выделенного жирным: " 'Всё существует'. - это одна крайность. 'Все не существует' - это другая крайность. Избегая этих двух крайностей, Татхагата учит Дхамме через cрединность (середину, middle): ... "  (Дальше там идет: Авижджа паччая санкхара ...)

P.S. Дэвид Калупахана пишет в начале книги "Nagarjuna. The philosophy of the middle way" (Нагарджуна. Философия срединного пути.), стр. 5:
"It will be shown that the Mulamadhyamaka karika ... is a superb comment on a Buddha's own Kaccayanagotta sutta, ..." - "Будет показано, что Муламадхъямака карика - это превосходный комментарий на Каччаанаготта сутту".

----------

Caddy (22.01.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Поскольку все существования не имеют самосущего,
> [Это значит, что его нет] ни в причинах, ни в условиях,
> Ни в наличии их всех в совокупности или порознь,
> Постольку есть только пустота.


Хоть несколько не по-русски сказано, но я так понимаю, что речь идет о том, что нет НИЧЕГО самосущего и неизменного. Следовательно, все изменчиво и возникает лишь по причине. Значит, изменчивы и Законы, о которых говорил Будда 2500 лет тому назад. За эти 2500 лет многое в них могло измениться. Очень может быть, что теперь уже не жажда является причиной страдания, а благие поступки вовсе не ведуд в низшие миры...



> Кроме того, возникновения нет, поскольку не установлена причина [как самостоятельная сущность]. - Почему?


Это словоблудие. С таким же успехом порождается утверждение, что причины нет, так как не установлено возникновение.



> Если следствие есть, то оно имеет причину. Если же следствия нет,
> То это значит, что его нет из-за отсутствия причины.


Гениально!!! Если масло есть, то есть и масляное. Если же масляного нет, то нет и масла.



> Отсюда противоречие: [следствие] может быть и не быть [одновременно].


Это откуда же вдруг взялась одновременность в предыдущих высказываниях, чтобы в ней обнаружить противоречие? 



> Неверно и утверждать, что [причина] действует в трех временах.
>  [Автокомментарий]. Если есть следствие, то оно должно иметь причину. Если же его нет, то следствие отсутствует из-за отсутствия причины. Неверно, что для следствия возможно быть и не быть, потому что это противоречиво. Ибо неверно, что то и другое действенно для одного и того же времени.


Это не комментарий, а повтор ранее сказанного.



> Кроме того, не установлено ведь, что причина действует в трех временах. -  Почему? - Если бы причина появилась раньше [следствия], то какова же ее причина? Если же она появилась после [следствия], то что же возникло из такой причины? Если же следствие и причина вдвоем появились одновременно, то из-за их одновременного появления как определить, что есть причина, а что - следствие? Значит, причина, действующая в трех временах, не установлена [как самостоятельная сущность].


Гениально. Таким образом гений философской мысли доказал, что причина является таковой (причиной) лишь по отношению к следствию, а не по отношению к воздуху или воде. Круто.

Только к поставленному мной вопросу все это не имеет никакого отношения кроме заявления о том, что нет ничего неизменного и возникающего беспричинно. Следовательно любой возникший Закон (в частности и Дхарма) изменчивы. И если в наши "времена упадка" мудрости невозможно изготовить вечный двигатель по причине закона сохранения энергии, то в прошлом или будущем вечсные двигатели и "неразменные рубли" - явление обыденное. 

Ладно, это так - в порядке насмешки над нескончаемым инфантилизмом. А если вернуться к подобному способу философствования, то я бы обратил еще раз внимание на то, что коли Дхарма изменчива, то следовало бы ее не по книжкам учить, а на личной практике, оглохнув к словам будд, что и делают "атеисты" - реалисты, опираясь на реалии сегодняшнего дня, подвергая сомнению законы прошлого и устанавливая законы настоящего с пониманием, что они будут ниспровергнуты законами будущего. Слова же Будды в духи "все будды прошлого, настоящего и будущего... только так смогли" выглядят по Награджуне крайним глупым заявлением человека, не постигшего "Пустоты".  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> перевод выделенного жирным: " 'Всё существует'. - это одна крайность. 'Все не существует' - это другая крайность. Избегая этих двух крайностей, Татхагата учит Дхамме через cрединность.


Любопытно то, что среднестатистический человек, а не Татхагата, не прикладывая особых усилий рассуждает обычно так: "Есть то, что существует, но есть и то (нет того), чего не существует", и таким образом ему не приходится избегать этих крайних заявлений и рассуждений о "всем" и "ни о чем", как у Награджуны. 

Это Награджуна строит свою логику на "либо все, либо ничего", а потом с успехом сам себе доказывает, что "не все" и "не ничего". Но ведь ни перед кем вопрос так никогда и не стоял, если он рассудком не подвинулся. Разве кто-нибудь понимает слово "причина", как нечто, являющееся причиной всему и во все времена? Так кому доказывает Награджуна несуществование такой "причины всему и во все времена"? Или он таким образом пытается доказать, что среди наблюдаемых нами причин нет того управляющего всем и вся и во все времена Закона? Так его там (среди причин) никто никогда и не искал... Это все равно, что искать маслобойню среди масел и масляного на витринах магазинов. Достаточно понимания того, что если есть масло и масляное, то есть и маслобойня.

----------


## Tong Po

> Это Награджуна строит свою логику на "либо все, либо ничего", а потом с успехом сам себе доказывает, что "не все" и "не ничего". Но ведь ни перед кем вопрос так никогда и не стоял, если он рассудком не подвинулся.


Да нет. На практике именно так вопрос и стоит. Пример: стакан на столе. Логикой-то Вы можете понять, что стакан зависит от причин и условий, но на практике-то воспринимаете его именно как еденичный, отдельный, самосущий стакан. Не видите Вы непосредственно всех причин и условий.

----------


## Pavel

> Да нет. На практике именно так вопрос и стоит. Пример: стакан на столе. Логикой-то Вы можете понять, что стакан зависит от причин и условий,


Логикой я понимаю, что стакан независим ни от каких причин и условий - просто стакан на столе. А вот мои рассуждения о стакане порождают причины и условия существования стакана на столе. Но стакан к ним не имеет никакого своего отношения и посему независим от них.
Вот такая у меня логика.



> но на практике-то воспринимаете его именно как еденичный, отдельный, самосущий стакан.


Неужели Вы воспринимаете его как два стакана или как нечто нераздельное со столом? Спрашивать о восприятии самосущести как-то не решаюсь буз уточнений, что именно Вы под этим понимаете.



> Не видите Вы непосредственно всех причин и условий.


А нет *всех* причин и условий, следовательно видеть нечего. А если есть все-таки конечное число причин и условий, то именно эти все причины и условия являют собой самосущий стакан, появившийся как результат всех причин и условий. И не мог в результате всех тех причин и условий появиться стол вместо стакана, в противном случае это не все причины и условия. 

Так есть все причины и условия появления стакана, которые по сути (по существу) и есть этот стакан на столе? И не знаю я никого, кого бы хоть в какой-то мере интересовали все причины и условия появления стакана на столе и соответственно его самосущесть.

----------


## Айвар

> Значит, причина, действующая в трех временах, не установлена [как самостоятельная сущность].
> 
> "Семдесят строф о пустотности"  Нагарджуна.


Автокомментарий более интересен, из-за большей содержательности.

Я уже намекал, что "время" является основным оппонентом для Нагарджуны. Ведь если мы признаем временность или бывание, то тем самым признаем и наличие сушего, его характеристики, одним словом субстанцию (бхавану), а тем самым мы стаем оппонентами Нагарджуны.
Если это понять, то легко можно распутать "головоломку высказываний" карик.
Спорить с Нагарджуной бесполезно, нас разделяют тысяча и многие сотни лет.

В чем состоит привлекательность терминологии, посвященной пустотности, для буддистов Махаяны? - Наверное, "интеллектуальный буддизм" так же трудно искореним как внутренний диалог и омраченность головы концепциями, а иначе как объяснить тот факт, что пустотность как синоним срединности вызывает так много споров и часто служит затуманиванию темы, а не ее прояснению?

Кстати весьма интересны изыскания и практики , которые приводяться в трудах современного буддиста Тартанг Тулку и посвящены теме преобразования восприятия пространства и времени: http://tispkn.narod.ru/

----------


## Айвар

> А если вернуться к подобному способу философствования, то я бы обратил еще раз внимание на то, что коли Дхарма изменчива, то следовало бы ее не по книжкам учить, а на личной практике, оглохнув к словам будд, что и делают "атеисты" - реалисты, опираясь на реалии сегодняшнего дня, подвергая сомнению законы


Буддист не спорит с истинами относительного (мирского) существования, так как они воплощают в себе прагматичный подход к реальности. Бессмысленно оспаривать очевидные вещи.

Вопрос, который возникает в связи с пустотностью (по-другому, с нирваной) заключается в следующем: является ли время, которое входит во все переживания личности и обуславливает опыт, одним и тем же для просветленного и непросветленного, другими словами,  какова его природа для истинносущего и неистинно сущего (самосущего); если да, то в чем состоит отличие?
Время, которое употребляет истинно сущий не носит характер временности и бывания, потому что истинносущий не обременен такого рода концепциями, ибо он преодолел страдание, борьбу за счастье, преодолел надежды и страх. Для себя, мы лишь условно мы можем говорить о нирване истинносущего и рассуждать о мгновенности времени.
Почему? - Потому что наше время есть функция сознания и связано с нашим опытом, опытом относительного существования в меняющемся мире.

"Ителлектуальный буддизм" (буддист), который не достиг ограниченной нирваны (т. е. не такого опыта) , никогда не входил и не выходил из нирваны, состояния бытия как такового, его язык мало пригоден для описания состояния нирваны.

Таким образом как для нас должен звучать вопрос о обусловленном (а это всегда мир относительной реальности) и необусловленном («абсолютной» реальности)? - Только парадоксально, и парадоксально именно в силу того, что в категоричной форме требует прекратить  внутренний диалог (говорение) и активность по образованию концепций ...  и последующим словоизвержение. 
Почему? - Потому что речевая активность, которая поддерживает внутренний диалог, не может компенсировать нам сенсорную недостаточность, которая возникает всязи с неправильнвм использованием активности речи.

"Интеллектуальный буддизм" перегружен идеями, которые вообщем-то имеют только одно применение, а имеено словесное бла-бла.

Как не восторгаться этой фразой Будды!?




> «Когда монах вышел из прекращения восприятия и чувствования, то три контакта составляют контакт: контакт с пустотностью, контакт с беспредметностью, контакт с ненаправленностью»*.
> 
> *Пустотность, беспредметность и ненаправленность - названия состояния сосредоточения, предшествующего ниббане. Они различаются только в подходе. Согласно Комментарию, они окрашивают первое познание практикующим ниббаны: если он развивал тему прозрения в непостоянство, то он впервые увидит ниббану как беспредметность; если он развивал тему прозрения в страдательность, то он впервые увидит ниббану как ненаправленность; если он развивал тему прозрения в безличность, то он впервые увидит ниббану как пустотность.


http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...u-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Caddy (23.01.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Логикой я понимаю, что стакан независим ни от каких причин и условий - просто стакан на столе.


Ну ежели у Вас именно такая логика, которая приходит к выводу, что стакан на столе не зависит вообще ни от чего, то, ИМХО, нужно не с Нагарджуны начинать, вернее можно и с Нагарджуны, но, например с "дружественного послания" что ли. Или, ещё лучше с "Дхарма-чакра-Правартана Сутры" (хотя это не Нагарджуна, конечно).




> Неужели Вы воспринимаете его как два стакана или как нечто нераздельное со столом?


Да нет. Именно так как Вы и воспринимаю. Именно в этом и проблема. То есть, в том, что концепции мы принимаем за самосущее. Вот и всё. Два стакана или нечто нераздельное со столом - это тоже концепции, не более. И именно им придаётся значение, именно эти концепции (вернее придание им особой значимости (внимание! "стакан" - всего лишь пример!)) и порождает духхку. Именно это и называется тхеравадинами конструированием. Это и есть - авидья (первая нидана).




> А нет всех причин и условий, следовательно видеть нечего.


Если нет всех причин и условий для проявления чего-либо, то это "что-либо" и не проявится. Но причины и условия также не самосущи.




> А если есть все-таки конечное число причин и условий, то именно эти все причины и условия являют собой самосущий стакан,


Если стакан "являют" причины и условия, то он не может быть самосущим - он ЗАВИСИМЫЙ от причи и условий. Самосущий=независимый, существующий сам-по-себе, всегда, неизменный.




> И не знаю я никого, кого бы хоть в какой-то мере интересовали все причины и условия появления стакана на столе и соответственно его самосущесть.


Вы не в ту сторону "идёте". Нагарджуну вовсе не интересуют все причины и условия существования стакана. Нагарджуна просто показывает, что люди придают ЗНАЧИМОСТЬ, при том самостоятельную, тому, что не существует ка неизменная единичная сущностьь, причём никогда не существовалла, то есть люди придают особую значимость собственным концепциям, имеющим очень опосредованное отношение к реальности. И вот, когда реальность не соответсвует концепциям (а так, на самом деле, всегда) возникает когнитивный диссонас, то есть духкха.

----------


## Pavel

> Нагарджуна просто показывает, что люди придают ЗНАЧИМОСТЬ, при том самостоятельную, тому, что не существует как неизменная единичная сущностьь, причём никогда не существовалла, то есть люди придают особую значимость собственным концепциям, имеющим очень опосредованное отношение к реальности.


Бедный Награджуна... Пока все люди пьют прохладную воду из стакана, он все воюет с ветряными мельницами за их счастье или против их невежества.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Ну ежели у Вас именно такая логика, которая приходит к выводу, что стакан на столе не зависит вообще ни от чего, то, ИМХО, нужно не с Нагарджуны начинать, вернее можно и с Нагарджуны, но, например с "дружественного послания" что ли. Или, ещё лучше с "Дхарма-чакра-Правартана Сутры" (хотя это не Нагарджуна, конечно).


То есть вы на полном серьезе думаете, что в природе водятся люди, которые считают, что у стакана есть душа?

----------


## Tong Po

> То есть вы на полном серьезе думаете, что в природе водятся люди, которые считают, что у стакана есть душа?


Из каких предпосылок Вы сделали данный вывод? Продемонстрируйте всб логическую цепочку.




> Бедный Награджуна... Пока все люди пьют прохладную воду из стакана, он все воюет с ветряными мельницами за их счастье или против их невежества.


Да нет. Он ни с кем не воюет. Просто Вы пытаетесь трактовать не самые простые тексты, находясь вне традиции, что и приводит Вас к абсурду, но, поверьте, он лишь у Вас в голове. Чтобы понять о чём именно пишет Нагарджуна начните с начала. Не лезте в праджня-парамиту. У Нагарджуны полно более простых работ.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Из каких предпосылок Вы сделали данный вывод? Продемонстрируйте всб логическую цепочку.





> Ну ежели у Вас именно такая логика, которая приходит к выводу, что стакан на столе не зависит вообще ни от чего


Я перефразирую, если вас смутило слово "душа". Неужели вы на полном серьезе думаете, что в природе водятся люди, которые считают, что у стакана нет причин вообще?

----------


## Tong Po

> Неужели вы на полном серьезе думаете, что в природе водятся люди, которые считают, что у стакана нет причин вообще?


Вам напомнить слова, на которые я, собственно ответил? Пожалуйста: "Логикой я понимаю, что *стакан независим ни от каких причин и условий* - просто стакан на столе." Это слова пользователя с ником Pavel, если что.

----------


## Иван Ран

Pavel, что за подстава?  :Smilie:  Объясните человеку что вы имели в виду.

----------


## Айвар

> Бедный Награджуна... Пока все люди пьют прохладную воду из стакана, он все воюет с ветряными мельницами за их счастье или против их невежества.


Он свое уже отвоевал. 

Из-за отсутствия стакана на столе, не вытекает его пустотность. Просто на столе нет стакана, как кстати на нем нет ни слона, ни стриптизерши ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (вот видите как беспокоен мой речевой орган)

Только рассматривая стакан в плане медитативного сосредоточения, мы сталкиваемся с деятельностью нашего сознания по возникновению, присутствию и исчезновения стакана - но это деятельность направленная на развитие нашей способности восприяти, переживания и т.д.

Можно избрать и другие объекты сосредоточения.
Это может быть и лампа, которая светит ...

----------


## Иван Ран

> Хоть несколько не по-русски сказано, но я так понимаю, что речь идет о том, что нет НИЧЕГО самосущего и неизменного. Следовательно, все изменчиво и возникает лишь по причине. Значит, изменчивы и Законы, о которых говорил Будда 2500 лет тому назад. За эти 2500 лет многое в них могло измениться. Очень может быть, что теперь уже не жажда является причиной страдания, а благие поступки вовсе не ведуд в низшие миры...


Это же просто, когда говорят о пустоте, говорят о трансцендентной реальности (нирванической), а все законы распространяются только на сансарное бытиё.

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, что за подстава?  Объясните человеку что вы имели в виду.


Попробую разъяснить, хотя есть подозрение, что мое разъяснение не будет эффективным.

Итак, когда мы говорим о зависимости, то подразумевается ограничение свободы. Освобождение - это не обретение самосущести, а освобождение от ограничений. По этой причине говорить о зависимости или об освобождении от зависимости по моей логике уместно по отношению к волеизъявляющему существу или в более привычных терминах по отношению к живому существу. Стакан, не являясь живым существом, не может быть зависимым ни от чего и ни от кого, не взирая на то, что есть причины для появления стакана в моей или чьей-либо еще жизни. Стакан даже не знает, что он стакан.

Таким образом мое представление о стакане может быть зависимо, а вот сам стакан как стакан существует лишь в моем или другого живого существа восприятии. И в этом плане мое восприятие стакана, который появился по ряду причин в моей жизни, который я могу помыть, разбить или в который я могу налить воды, который  могу выбросить из головы или через открытое окно, я не считаю требующим освобождения. Более того, я вижу, что и Награджуна не демонстрирует никакого другого более "свободного" восприятия стакана, воспринимая этот объект как нечто, предназначенное для забивания гвоздей или единое со столом, или вечное и неизменное. 

Все мы достаточно бережно обращаемся со стаканом, понимая его хрупкость и недолговечность.

----------


## Pavel

> Это же просто, когда говорят о пустоте, говорят о трансцендентной реальности (нирванической), а все законы распространяются только на сансарное бытиё.


Но вопрос мной был задан об изменчивости закона, согласно которому у той или иной причины (набора причин) есть лишь то и никакое другое следствие (набор следствий).

 Есть ли этот Закон, как называется, изменчив ли он? Например, жажда является причиной страдания - так было и будет во все времена, или могут появиться другие причины, а жажда стать причиной умиротворения?

----------


## Tong Po

> Более того, я вижу, что и Награджуна не демонстрирует никакого другого более "свободного" восприятия стакана, воспринимая этот объект как нечто, предназначенное для забивания гвоздей или единое со столом, или вечное и неизменное.


Если честно, я вообще не понял к чему Вы всё это написали. Я что, где-то утверждал, что Нагарджуна демонстрирует какое-либо "свободное" или "несвободное" восприятие стакана? На примере стакана, несуществующего отдельно от нашего восприятия,  я просто показал, то с чем "борется" Нагарджуна - с концептуальным мышлением. И всё. Вот AlexanderTheGreat  меня вполне понял (я ведь именно с ним диалог о Нагарджуне начал вести), а Вы, как мне показалось, вовсе не в курсе о чём Нагарджуна писал. А теперь я и вовсе не понимаю с чем, собственно Вы дискутируете? Дискуссия ради дискусии? Никто никакие стаканы освобождать не собирается. Из каких предпосылок Вы данный вывод сделали?

----------


## Айвар

Ни имя ни форма не отделима от стакана, это является условием (предшествующим) восприятию стакана. Это внешние условия.

Наше восприятие конкретного стакана, зависит от способности удерживать образ стакана в фокусе своего восприятия. Это внутреннее условие.

Таким образом внешние условия, возникли на основании внутренних условий, а внутренние условия сформировались под воздействием внешних. Вместе они составляют предыдущий опыт, предшествующий данному восприятию.

Далее есть становление или актуализация опыта, которая связана с интересом, с внимательностью.
А также, исчезновение интереса, внимания к конкретному стакану.

В какой момент рассматриваемый нами стакан стал родовым понятием или идеей стакана. На это, пожалуй, никто не ответит. 

Но сохранилось родовое понятие - стаканЫ. И если теперь мы начнем пользоваться стаканАми только исходя из родовых понятий, то это приведет к обеднению нашего чувственного восприятия и сделает нашу сущность (подлинную) более абстрактной, если хотите менее живой.

Срединность направлена на то, чтобы развить способность восприятия до таких рубежей, когда делание нас нами же перестанет делать нас ходячими абстракциями. 

Пустотность (конкретики) носит как бы «отрицательный» характер такого рода делания восприятия. А медитативный опыт служит как бы «позитивным» ресурсом делания себя в отношении безграничного опыта и прозрения.

Так что все это требует спокойствия и виртуозной практики по различению видового и родового, общего и частного.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Но вопрос мной был задан об изменчивости закона, согласно которому у той или иной причины (набора причин) есть лишь то и никакое другое следствие (набор следствий).
> 
> Есть ли этот Закон, как называется, изменчив ли он? Например, жажда является причиной страдания - так было и будет во все времена, или могут появиться другие причины, а жажда стать причиной умиротворения?


Да, если всё пустотно, то кармические следствия безличностны и вариативны, что и подтверждается в жизни (например убили вы человека со зла, а причинно-следственный резонанс привёл к общему благу).

----------


## AlexТ

Нашел интересную цитату. Оказывается есть Камма которая ведет к прекращению Каммы.





> 12. "What is neither-dark-nor-bright kamma with neither-dark-nor-bright ripening that leads to the exhaustion of kamma? As to these (three kinds of kamma), any volition in abandoning the kind of kamma that is dark with dark ripening, any volition in abandoning the kind of kamma that is bright with bright ripening, and any volition in abandoning the kind of kamma that is dark-and bright with dark-and-bright ripening: this is called neither-dark-nor-bright kamma with neither-dark-nor-bright ripening.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....057.nymo.html

----------


## Pavel

> Вот AlexanderTheGreat  меня вполне понял (я ведь именно с ним диалог о Нагарджуне начал вести), а Вы, как мне показалось, вовсе не в курсе о чём Нагарджуна писал.


Tong Po, я задал вопрос Пилигриму и дал комментарий Sergey-ю относительно приведенной им цитаты. Вы процитировали мое высказывание и вместо ответа на поставленный мной вопрос взялись доказывать правильность взглядов Награджуны о пустоте. 

Я действительно плохо знаком с трудами Награджуны, поэтому и попросил дать ссылку на его высказывания или своими словами рассказать о его категоричных взглядах на предмет существования и изменчивости закона, который ставит в соответствие определенным причинам определенные последствия. Если Вы не готовы ответить на поставленный мной вопрос, то не стоит затевать какой-либо дискуссии и демонстрировать свое непонимание.

----------


## Pavel

> Да, если всё пустотно, то кармические следствия безличностны и вариативны, что и подтверждается в жизни (например убили вы человека со зла, а причинно-следственный резонанс привёл к общему благу).


Я не спрашивал об оценке кармических последствий со стороны различных наблюдателей и тем более о вариативности их оценок блага. Я спрашивал о том, являлась ли жажда причиной страдания во все времена (прошлое, настоящее и будущее) и изменчив ли "закон мироустройства", согласно которому жажда является причиной страданий для всех живых существ? (вопрос ведь очень простой, не верю, что кто-то его не понимает, равно как и не верю, что перед Награджуной он не стоял  :Smilie:  )

Можно тот же вопрос рассмотреть и на другом примере. Мы наблюдаем причинно-следственную связь, которая называется человечеством "закон гравитации". Эта связь причин и следствий, наблюдаемая нами как "закон гравитации", обусловлена каким-либо высшим Законом мироустройства, изменчива, наблюдается только на Земле?.. Всегда действовал "закон гравитации" и именно так, как он нами наблюдается сейчас, или же он когда-то не действовал, действовал иначе, когда-нибудь перестанет действовать или станет действовать иначе?

----------


## AlexТ

> Я спрашивал о том, являлась ли жажда причиной страдания во все времена (прошлое, настоящее и будущее) и изменчив ли "закон мироустройства", согласно которому жажда является причиной страданий для всех живых существ?


По суттам, жажда всегда являлась причиной для последующих факторов


жажда -> цепляние -> становление -> рождение -> старение, смерти и все страдания.  Вообще факторы взаимообусловленого происхождения познавались, познаются и будут познаваться одинаково.






> SN 12.33 (3) Cases of Knowledge (1)
> ‘Whatever recluses and brahmins in the past directly knew aging-and-death, its origin, its cessation, and the way leading to its cessation, all these directly knew it in the very same way that I do now. Whatever recluses and brahmins in the future will directly know aging-and-death, its origin, its cessation, and the way leading to its cessation, all these will directly know it in the very same way that I do now.’ This is his knowledge of entailment.






> "Monks, whether or not there is the arising of Tathagatas, this property stands — this steadfastness of the Dhamma, this orderliness of the Dhamma: All processes are inconstant.
> 
> "The Tathagata directly awakens to that, breaks through to that. Directly awakening & breaking through to that, he declares it, teaches it, describes it, sets it forth. He reveals it, explains it, & makes it plain: All processes are inconstant.
> 
> "Whether or not there is the arising of Tathagatas, this property stands — this steadfastness of the Dhamma, this orderliness of the Dhamma: All processes are stressful.
> 
> "The Tathagata directly awakens to that, breaks through to that. Directly awakening & breaking through to that, he declares it, teaches it, describes it, sets it forth. He reveals it, explains it, & makes it plain: All processes are stressful.
> 
> "Whether or not there is the arising of Tathagatas, this property stands — this steadfastness of the Dhamma, this orderliness of the Dhamma: All phenomena are not-self.1
> ...

----------


## Иван Ран

> Я не спрашивал об оценке кармических последствий со стороны различных наблюдателей и тем более о вариативности их оценок блага. Я спрашивал о том, являлась ли жажда причиной страдания во все времена (прошлое, настоящее и будущее) и изменчив ли "закон мироустройства", согласно которому жажда является причиной страданий для всех живых существ? (вопрос ведь очень простой, не верю, что кто-то его не понимает, равно как и не верю, что перед Награджуной он не стоял  )


хехе, вы не спрашивали, а я и не отвечал, просто дал свой комментарий, развивая возможный дискурс, который был бы последователен в отношении известного ответа на заданный простой вопрос  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы процитировали мое высказывание и вместо ответа на поставленный мной вопрос взялись доказывать правильность взглядов Награджуны о пустоте.


Я не делал этого. Я поппытался объяснить Вам, что имел в виду Нагарджуна, кратко.




> Я действительно плохо знаком с трудами Награджуны, поэтому и попросил дать ссылку на его высказывания или своими словами рассказать о его категоричных взглядах на предмет существования и изменчивости закона, который ставит в соответствие определенным причинам определенные последствия.


http://www.krugosvet.ru/enc/gumanita...GARDZHUNA.html (там есть библиография). http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/937302 (тут купить можно).

А вот ещё прямой последователь Нагарджуны: http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1089941 (так сказать с комментариями).

----------


## Tong Po

> Мы наблюдаем причинно-следственную связь, которая называется человечеством "закон гравитации". Эта связь причин и следствий, наблюдаемая нами как "закон гравитации", обусловлена каким-либо высшим Законом мироустройства, изменчива, наблюдается только на Земле?.. Всегда действовал "закон гравитации" и именно так, как он нами наблюдается сейчас, или же он когда-то не действовал, действовал иначе, когда-нибудь перестанет действовать или станет действовать иначе?


Этого никто не знает. Да и к Будда Дхарме это не относится.




> Я спрашивал о том, являлась ли жажда причиной страдания во все времена


Да. Это определение "жажды". ТО что является причиной страдания - жажда. ВОт и всё. Нет никакой самосущей жажды. Она относительно страдания существует и определяется.

----------


## Pavel

> Да. Это определение "жажды". ТО что является причиной страдания - жажда. ВОт и всё. Нет никакой самосущей жажды. Она относительно страдания существует и определяется.


... ну да, я понял, а страдание определяется относительно жажды. ТО, что является следствием жажды - страдание. Вот и все. Нет никакого самосущего страдания.  :Smilie:  Следовательно с таким же успехом можно определить любовь как причину страдания или отвращение как причину страдания - просто так определяется, ведь нет ни самосущего отвращения ни самосущей любви, ни самосущего страдания, сталобыть будем их определять относительно чего угодно, ведь нет никаких законов относительно определения того или иного... Спасибо за разъяснение идей Награджуны. А нет, пардон... Закон есть, но он определяется относительно жажды и страдания - если жажда является причиной страдания, то это закон, а если силы гравитации и массы тел, то это неизвестность. Ведь нет никаких самосущих законов.

----------


## Pavel

> По суттам, жажда всегда являлась причиной для последующих факторов.


Хорошо. Какая же сила во все времена, а следовательно неизменно делает причиной страдания именно жажду, а не любовь, например или силу тяжести? Или, если задать тот же вопрос, но попроще: можно ли считать, что "жажда - причина страдания" является неизменным для всех времен и всех живых существ законом?

----------


## Tong Po

> Следовательно с таким же успехом можно определить любовь как причину страдания или отвращение как причину страдания - просто так определяется,


Можно. Но это будет просто замена одного _термина_ другим, вот и всё. Для начала дайте определение терминам "любовь", "жажда" и т.д. Кроме того, и любовь и отвращение действительно являются причинами страдания. Любовь - в смысле страстное влечение к чему- или к кому-либо.




> Какая же сила во все времена, а следовательно неизменно делает причиной страдания именно жажду, а не любовь, например или силу тяжести?


Авидья.

----------


## Tong Po

> можно ли считать, что "жажда - причина страдания" является неизменным для всех времен и всех живых существ законом?


Нет. Вот Шакьямуни, например, до "ухода" в паринирвану был вполне себе живым существом, однако страданий не испытывал. Одновременно с этим у него не было жажды (тришны).

И вообще, ИМХО, Вам надо бы разобраться с термином _анитья_. Сдаётся мне, что Вы его как-то не так понимаете.

----------


## Pavel

> Можно. Но это будет просто замена одного _термина_ другим, вот и всё. Для начала дайте определение терминам "любовь", "жажда" и т.д.


Tong Po, Вы любовь испытывали со словарем? А может, чтобы обнаружить жажду, Вам приходилось испытать страдание, а потом припомнить, что ему предшествовало, чтобы понять, что же это такое жажда? И хорошо, если страданию не предшествовало опрокидывание кипятка на ноги, а то можно именно такое опрокидывание за жажду принять ("по словарю").

----------


## Pavel

> Авидья.


Ну, да. А силу действия делает всегда равной силе противодействия Ньютон.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> А силу действия делает всегда равной силе противодействия Ньютон.


А Вы в курсе, что применимость законов Ньютона ограничено? Я Вам как физик по образованию говорю - на околосветовых скоростях они не работают. Об Эйнштейне слышали что-нибудь? А о Шрёдингере? Или об Эверетте?

----------


## Tong Po

> А может, чтобы обнаружить жажду, Вам приходилось испытать страдание, а потом припомнить, что ему предшествовало, чтобы понять, что же это такое жажда?


Да. А что? Это не так уж сложно. Попробуйте.

У Вас жажда - это некая субстанция и Вы тщетно пытаетесь выяснить всегда ли сия субстанция приводит к появлению другой  (страданию). А Вам тут все тщетно пытаются объяснить, что это не так.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Автокомментарий более интересен, из-за большей содержательности.
> 
> Я уже намекал, что "время" является основным оппонентом для Нагарджуны. Ведь если мы признаем временность или бывание, то тем самым признаем и наличие сушего, его характеристики, одним словом субстанцию (бхавану), а тем самым мы стаем оппонентами Нагарджуны.
> Если это понять, то легко можно распутать "головоломку высказываний" карик.
> Спорить с Нагарджуной бесполезно, нас разделяют тысяча и многие сотни лет.
> 
> В чем состоит привлекательность терминологии, посвященной пустотности, для буддистов Махаяны? - Наверное, "интеллектуальный буддизм" так же трудно искореним как внутренний диалог и омраченность головы концепциями, а иначе как объяснить тот факт, что пустотность как синоним срединности вызывает так много споров и часто служит затуманиванию темы, а не ее прояснению?
> 
> Кстати весьма интересны изыскания и практики , которые приводяться в трудах современного буддиста Тартанг Тулку и посвящены теме преобразования восприятия пространства и времени: http://tispkn.narod.ru/


Не надо забывать, что Нагарджуна Арья. В психофизическом потоке арьи, дхармы, которые могут расцениваться как оппоненты (возникновение, существование итп), просто отсутствуют. 
Время может показаться оппонентом нам, но это говорит только о том, что мы воспринимаем самосуще, т.е. нам еще практиковать и практиковать. Может показаться, что достаточно исключить время и все встанет на свои места, но нет, в этом случае Карма будет восприниматься как противоречие Пустоте (сообщение №  168). 
ИМХО вот если причины воспринимать как тАковые, но не как таковЫе, тогда данное утверждение Нагарджуны означает только то, что карма так же пуста и время этому никак не мешает.
Не стоит вестись на эмоциональность сообщений, эмоции мутят ум и мешают правильно анализировать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

> ИМХО вот если причины воспринимать как тАковые, но не как таковЫе, тогда данное утверждение Нагарджуны означает только то, что карма так же пуста и время этому никак не мешает.


Боюсь, что такой взгляд на причинность для меня слишком заумен. 
Дело в том что причинность это всего лишь связка, подобная слову есть или существует. 

А вот у переводчиков Нагарджуны она превращается в носителя субстанциональности, которую с такой легкостью "опровергает" Нагарджуна. На мой взгляд весьма плоское понимание глубины философского исследования, предпринятого Нагарджуной. 
Этак весь трактат, можно свести к "выискиванию" самосущего и его "опровержению".

Причинность и пустотность это синонимы. Почему нужно вместо причинности использовать пустотность? Как уже отмечалост в сутте, по причине "прозрения в безличность".

----------


## AlexТ

> Хорошо. Какая же сила во все времена, а следовательно неизменно делает причиной страдания именно жажду, а не любовь, например или силу тяжести? Или, если задать тот же вопрос, но попроще: можно ли считать, что "жажда - причина страдания" является неизменным для всех времен и всех живых существ законом?


A какая сила делает тот факт что 2+2 = 4 , или что правильный треугольник всегда имеет 3 угла?

----------


## Pavel

> А Вы в курсе, что применимость законов Ньютона ограничено? Я Вам как физик по образованию говорю...


Судя по всему, Вы не важный физик, хоть и по образованию таким являетесь. "Законы Ньютона" - это наблюдения явлений в определенных условиях. Естесственно, как и все другие законы, они применяются именно для соответствующих условий с набором "принебрежений" и "допущений". Вы бы еще заявили, что законы электростатики не применяются для описания явлений гидродинамики.

Я Вам задам аналогичный вопрос. В курсе ли Вы, что если опираться только на законы Дхармы, то научиться можно лишь ходить с протянутой рукой, прося подношения?

----------


## Pavel

> У Вас жажда - это некая субстанция...


и это хорошо.



> и Вы тщетно пытаетесь выяснить всегда ли сия субстанция приводит к появлению другой  (страданию).


Вы плохо понимаете мотивы моих действий. Я не выяснить пытаюсь и тем более не тщетно, а услышать пытаюсь мнение других по данному поводу и действительно тщетно, ибо сказать вслух то, что видишь, для некоторых является крайне не простой задачей. Ведь мыслят все уже не больше не меньше как Награджуна или Будда Готама, а видят все так же, как и остальные. Как же тогда обосновать, что видимое никак не сочетается с заученным, произносимым вслух и повторяемым из темы в тему, из вопроса в вопрос. А что, если скажут, что я "попугай". 



> А Вам тут все тщетно пытаются объяснить, что это не так.


Что не так? То, что жажда является причиной страдания во все времена, т.е. является неизменным законом о возникновении страдания?

Tong Po, Награджуна действительно преодолел блестяще все препятствия логического способа мышления, сделав свою логику пустой от логичности, логичность пустой от конструктивности, а доказательства пустыми от обоснованности. По моим наблюдениям у Вас неплохо получается у него учиться. Продолжайте в том же духе. Успехов.

----------


## Pavel

> A какая сила делает тот факт что 2+2 = 4 , или что правильный треугольник всегда имеет 3 угла?


Так ответьте же уже на вопрос, а не перефразируйте его в бесконечное множество вариантов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Судя по всему, Вы не важный физик, хоть и по образованию таким являетесь. "Законы Ньютона" - это наблюдения явлений в определенных условиях.


А не то же ли самое я Вам написал? Может слова "применимость законов Ньютона ограничено" были Вами не поняты или незамечены? Или Вы просто смысла их не понимаете? Так спросите. Я объясню.




> Вы бы еще заявили, что законы электростатики не применяются для описания явлений гидродинамики.


И что? Законы Ньютона - *механика*. И я же Вам о квантовой *механике* написал. Впрочем это - оффтоп.




> В курсе ли Вы, что если опираться только на законы Дхармы, то научиться можно лишь ходить с протянутой рукой, прося подношения?


И что? Кстати, Далай Лама не ходит с протянутой рукой, Оле Нидал - тоже. Так что наблюдаемый опыт не подтверждает Ваши измышления.




> Что не так? То, что жажда является причиной страдания во все времена, т.е. является неизменным законом о возникновении страдания?



Я Вам уже указывал, что Вам надо разобраться с понятием анитья. Вы проигнорировали. Хорошо попробую попроще (специально для Вас). С точки зрения Махаяны страдание - тройственно. А именно: страдания как таковое (ну боль, например), страдание изменчивости (та самая анитья, упрощенно) и всепроникающее страдание (пока оставим подробности). Так вот, понятие времени (а "всегда", "иногда" - это понятия времени)  это страдание.  И Ваш вопрос "жажда является причиной страдания во все *времена*, т.е. является *неизменным* законом о возникновении страдания?" находится "внутри" страдания. То есть Вы взяли и поделили (по незнанию, видимо) старадание на части и пришли в тупик. Что и должно было быть.  Понятий "всегда", "иногда" и т.п. вне страдания попросту *НЕТ*. И вопрос Ваш теряет смысл. *Кроме того желание - это процесс.* Процесс сам по себе предполагает изменчивость. Это динамика, а не статика. Более того и желания и страдания мнгновенны: желание мнгновенно привело к страданию, которое в свою очередь мнгновенно привело к другому желанию и т.д. И это круговорот. Сансара - круговорот. Круг. Понимаете? Цикл. Замкнутый и время существует только внутри этого цикла (круговорота, там всё вращается по кругу). Всё это вполне наблюдаемо в повседневном опыте. Стоит только попробовать. НЕ думая особо просто понаблюдать.

----------


## Tong Po

> Так ответьте же уже на вопрос, а не перефразируйте его в бесконечное множество вариантов.


Он на него ответил, просто ответ не совпадает с Вашим мнением и Вы делаете вид, что ответа нет.

----------


## Pavel

> НЕ думая особо просто понаблюдать.


Не думая я не хочу, давайте без меня с Оле Нидалом... Я не хочу тренироваться восхищаться логикой Награджуны, не думая логически, а просто наблюдая ее [логики] "красоту".

----------


## Pavel

> И что? Кстати, Далай Лама не ходит с протянутой рукой, Оле Нидал - тоже. Так что наблюдаемый опыт не подтверждает Ваши измышления.


Данное наблюдение не подтверждает..., а свидетельствует о том, что Оле и Далай Лама опираются в своей жизни не только на законы Дхармы.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Боюсь, что такой взгляд на причинность для меня слишком заумен. 
> Дело в том что причинность это всего лишь связка, подобная слову есть или существует. 
> 
> А вот у переводчиков Нагарджуны она превращается в носителя субстанциональности, которую с такой легкостью "опровергает" Нагарджуна. На мой взгляд весьма плоское понимание глубины философского исследования, предпринятого Нагарджуной. 
> Этак весь трактат, можно свести к "выискиванию" самосущего и его "опровержению".
> 
> Причинность и пустотность это синонимы. Почему нужно вместо причинности использовать пустотность? Как уже отмечалост в сутте, по причине "прозрения в безличность".


Заумен так заумен, как говорится, имеете право на собственное мнение. Ценю вашу деликатность в отношении Нагарджуны, когда вы пытаетесь сделать переводчика крайним, в своем непонимании, но считаю такой путь мало перспективным, причину есть смысл искать в себе.
Нагарджуна представитель линии глубинного постижения, идущей от Манджушри, задачей глубинного постижения является уяснение и устранение самого корня сансары. Корнем сансары, в данной линии, определено наличие в восприятии индивида цепляния за самобытие, объектом цепляния является именно, не существующее на самом деле, самобытие воспринимаемого. Вполне естественно, что Нагарджуна, как представитель данной линии, все свои трактаты посвящает опровержению наличия самобытия, нет объекта цепляния, не будет и самого цепляния.
Только убедившись, с помощью глубокого анализа, что самобытие отсутствует как таковое вообще и всегда, мы начинаем понимать, что видеть, слышать итд, размышлять и спорить мы можем исключительно в силу пустоты видимого, слышимого итд, включая самого видящего, слышащего, спорящего – Я. Само воспринимаемое начинает демонстрировать нам пустоту, причинность воспринимаемого демонстрирует его «тАковость» - безличность. 
Демонстрируемый вами взгляд на причинность, как просто слово есть или существует, здесь на форуме, легко разбивает Топпер, роняя свой любимый молоток на  ногу, утверждающему таким образом.

----------

Caddy (26.01.2010), Айвар (26.01.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я не хочу тренироваться восхищаться логикой Награджуны


А я Вам этого не предлагал.Где? Когда? Процитируйте. У Вас монолог?




> свидетельствует о том, что Оле и Далай Лама опираются в своей жизни не только на законы Дхармы.


Основания? Докажите. Мы точно знаем, что на Дхарму ЕСДЛ опирается. А вот на что ещё он опирается неизвестно.

----------


## Pavel

> Основания? Докажите. Мы точно знаем, что на Дхарму ЕСДЛ опирается. А вот на что ещё он опирается неизвестно.


Это Вам неизвестно. Так Вам и доказательство не будет доказательством, поэтому расслабьтесь. Я не смогу удовлетворить Ваших желаний, чтобы я говорил то, что Вы хотите услышать.

----------


## Айвар

Хороший ответ, спасибо!



> Только убедившись, с помощью глубокого анализа, что самобытие отсутствует как таковое вообще и всегда, мы начинаем понимать, что видеть, слышать итд, размышлять и спорить мы можем исключительно в силу пустоты видимого, слышимого итд, включая самого видящего, слышащего, спорящего – Я.


Самобытие как присущее сансаре неведенье (страдание живого существа)присутствует в виде коренного заблуждения. 
Анализ проводится Нагарджуной не в отношении самосущего, которое существует лишь обусловленно, условно, иллюзорно, а в отношении всех категорий опыта. Для того, чтобы сделать такого рода анализ хоть сколько-нибудь "убедительным", он оперирует ко "времени" в его модусе мгновенного, который свободен от обусловленного возникновения в силу пустотности (неуловимости самого мгновения в пространстве). 
Остальные виды пустотности (а их осталось 19 из 20) не принципиальны и служат лищь усвоению правильного взгляда на пустотность (воззрение пустоты) и развитию прозрения истинно сущего. Результат поразителен, если его сочетать с медитацией и пресекать словесную активность на корню. Так что главное, это уловить переживание пустотности в потоке своего ума (это и есть введение в истинную природу ума).
Так что намерение и сам труд (текст) Нагарджуны трудно недооценить.




> Само воспринимаемое начинает демонстрировать нам пустоту, причинность воспринимаемого демонстрирует его «тАковость» - безличность.


На определенной ступени, да. Связь безличности и пустотности очевидна, сюда же можно подтянуть и невещественность и непостоянство , ненаправленность и сострадание (согласно сутте!) Кто бы спорил! Вопрос в том как скоро вы достигните прозрения в "ограниченную" нирвану (то есть с выходом из нее).,




> Демонстрируемый вами взгляд на причинность, как просто слово есть или существует, здесь на форуме, легко разбивает Топпер, роняя свой любимый молоток на  ногу, утверждающему таким образом.


Нельзя ни выйти из причинности ни войти в нее. Повторюсь еще раз. Причинность и пустотность это синонимы. Молоток как аргумент используют не буддисты  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Так что намерение и сам труд (текст) Нагарджуны трудно недооценить.


Странные признаки Вы используете для оценки намерения и текста. На самом деле и намерение, и данный текст легко недооценить. 

Если после намерений Будды Готамы и произнесенных им слов по свидетельствам очевидцев сразу толпы народа достигали нового уровня сознания или полного освобождения, то после прочтения текста Награджуны о подобном эффекте неведомо. Так откуда взяться положительным оценкам намерений и текста? На основании личных эмоциональных переживаний?

----------


## Айвар

> Странные признаки Вы используете для оценки намерения и текста. На самом деле и намерение, и данный текст легко недооценить. 
> 
> Если после намерений Будды Готамы и произнесенных им слов по свидетельствам очевидцев сразу толпы народа достигали нового уровня сознания или полного освобождения, то после прочтения текста Награджуны о подобном эффекте неведомо. Так откуда взяться положительным оценкам намерений и текста? На основании личных эмоциональных переживаний?


На самом деле надо, чтобы вопрос уже был в потоке ума практикующего, тогда он по достоинству сможет оценить ответ.
К тому же опыт переживания пустотности, лично я, не считаю запредельным переживанием. Надо просто правильно расставить акценты в отношении все той же причинности. Ведь все мы, как живые существа, привержены слову, причинности, но к сожалению не все могут провести аналогию этой причинности в полное соответствие с деятельностью тела, речи и ума, а это, увы, и есть причина страдания.

----------


## Tong Po

> Это Вам неизвестно. Так Вам и доказательство не будет доказательством, поэтому расслабьтесь. Я не смогу удовлетворить Ваших желаний, чтобы я говорил то, что Вы хотите услышать.


Да и ладно. Допустим, что ЕСДЛ не опирается на Дхарму. Дальше что?

----------


## Пилигрим

> ... Результат поразителен, если его сочетать с медитацией и пресекать словесную активность на корню...


Намек более чем прозрачен и понят. Заканчиваю  :Embarrassment:  (шутка).

----------


## Pavel

> Да и ладно. Допустим, что ЕСДЛ не опирается на Дхарму. Дальше что?


Не знаю. Это Ваше предположение, а значит и Вам искать, что дальше.

Tong Po, Вы как человек, получивший техническое образование, не можете не понимать, что выражение "ест не только яблоки" не несет в себе смысла "не ест яблок". Вы или усиленно пытаетесь провоцировать конфликт, или демонстрируете отсутствие внимательности к смыслу произносимых слов, или есть другие причины, заставляющие Вас раз за разом искажать сказанное и строить свои возражения этому очевидно искаженному суждению.

Почему и призываю Вас, забудьте о начатом со мной разговоре, считайте, что его не было.

----------


## Мих

Приведу метафору:
"КрасноЯйск"

Вот живут люди, пашут землю, копают колодцы, куют подковы, торгуют, рожают, живут, умирают и все естествено, природно, жизнь течет своим руслом. Дхамма.

Потом некая восхищенность (сукха) назовет это "деревней", 
и даст деревне красивое имя, "КрасноЯйск" (намарупа, мыслеформа).

Постепенно все запомнят, привыкнут, что они не просто так, а есть "КрасноЯйск", а они все "КрасноЯйцы", части "КрасноЯйска" (атта).
А тех, кто за у реки, нарекут "Онижники" и возникнет разделение, на мое-чужое.

Со временем усиливается неведение, установится полное ложное самоосознание(атта) "Краснояйска", усиливается конструирование "КрасноЯйска" как "своего", отдельного от "чужого". Крепнет привязанность к "атта" и крепнут предпосылки страданий. Возникает во всем организме "боление за свое", "постройка своего", привязанность, жажда, ревность, конкуренция, ненависть к "Онижникам", и вся масса страданий "КрасноЯйска", как "самоосознанной", отдельной сущности прорывается каммой:
Болезни (внутренняя борьба идей, борьба за военные подряды, борьба за власть, борьба за рабсилу, ресурсы и безопасное место, гражданская война, ведь нужны заводы и солдаты, дисциплина, а не свободные крестьяне)
и Смерть (ведь камма самостановления, жажды и агрессии приведет к тому, что Онижники, объединившись с Выйниками, нанесут удар по КрасноЯйску и не станет ни его, ни его имени, ни жителей, ни коров, ни навоза)

Так вот, ниббана - когда произошло разотождествление,  уничтожение с помощью 8го пути иллюзии атта, самости, иллюзии существования "КрасноЯйска", иллюзии самосозидания, самоутверждения, самопорождения.
Краснояйска-то и нет в действительности, а именно вера в него порождает все страдания, самсару и камму.
И разотождествление - есть спасение от страдания, болезни и смерти  "КрасноЯйска".
Не будет распрей внутри, ни уничтожения снаружи - все эти горести спровоцировано "аттой", самоотождествлением.

А ниббана - единственная реальность, 
где просто есть что есть, природа, живут себе тут крестьяне, сеют, куют, рожают-умирают, пока не изведется весь род, без остатка. Это Париниббана.

----------

Бо (27.01.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

Насчет Париниббаны,  сказано так:






> "Thus asked, I would answer, 'Form is inconstant... Feeling... Perception...Fabrications... Consciousness is inconstant. That which is inconstant is stressful. That which is stressful has ceased and gone to its end."
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....085.than.html


Это не уничтожение чего то самосущего так как его небыло с самого начала.



> And so, my friend Yamaka — when you can't pin down the Tathagata as a truth or reality even in the present life — is it proper for you to declare, 'As I understand the Teaching explained by the Blessed One, a monk with no more effluents, on the break-up of the body, is annihilated, perishes, & does not exist after death'?"  - SN 22.85


Taк что про Париниббану понятно. 


Насчет Ниббаны при жизни. Это развитие мудрости с перманентным прекращением  лобхи, досы и авиджи.  Теоритически это возможно сделать хоть сейчас если есть достаточно понимания... Но практически почти не возможно.  Ниббана это перманентое прекращение 3 корней и поэтому не является долго временым "_давайте построим башню_" , в теории. Для большинства людей, требуется время и набитие многих шишек (не изза дефекта пути, а изза своего дефекта понимания, игнорирования, и жажды).

----------


## Pavel

> Приведу метафору:


Давайте же ее рассмотрим, не заведет ли такая метафора в очередное крайнее представление.



> Вот живут люди, пашут землю, копают колодцы, куют подковы, торгуют, рожают, живут, умирают и *все естествено, природно*, жизнь течет своим руслом. Дхамма.


Мих, Вы замечали, что обезьяны не пашут землю, слоны не копают колодцы, тигры не куют подковы... , но те же обезьяны, слоны, тигры охотятся на других животных, воюют за доступ к самке и продолжению рода, воюют за место в иерархии внутри собственной стаи, при этом мало кому в голову придет мысль о том, что что-то в их поведении не естесственно или не природно? Что же из поведения живых существ Вам вдруг захотелось выделить как естесственное, а что как противоестесственно природе и по каким таким причинам?



> Потом некая восхищенность (сукха) назовет это "деревней", 
> и даст деревне красивое имя, "КрасноЯйск" (намарупа, мыслеформа).


Как Вы думаете, называет ли тигром тигра слон, прежде, чем ему в голову приходит мысль растоптать логово тигра вместе с его детенышами?



> Постепенно все запомнят, привыкнут, что они не просто так, а есть "КрасноЯйск", а они все "КрасноЯйцы", части "КрасноЯйска" (атта).
> А тех, кто за у реки, нарекут "Онижники" и возникнет разделение, на мое-чужое.


Разделение на мое-чужое возникло до нареканий чего-либо какими-либо именами и является самой естесственной и природной (сущностной) отличительной чертой любого живого существа.



> Со временем усиливается неведение,...


А это естесственное природное или продиктовано злой волей и насильственно внедрено в непорочную изначально сущность неомраченного "про-краснояйца"?



> Болезни...


больницы 


> внутренняя борьба идей


школы и университеты, духовные сименарии и вихары, 


> борьба за военные подряды


благотворительность , деятельность, направленная на защиту живых существ от бездумных фермеров, пахарей, копателей колодцев, деятельность, направленная на уменьшение негативного влияния от собственной жизнедеятельности на окружающую среду обитания 


> борьба за власть


 осознание значимости собственной личности в управлении сообществом, совершенствование методов представления интересов большинства в личном участии в управлении Краснояйском, 


> борьба за рабсилу


 воспитание краснояйца, осознающего свое участие в коллективном сознании и производстве блага, 


> ресурсы и безопасное место


 создание технологий эффективного потребления возобновляемых ресурсов становится основой безопасности 


> гражданская война


расширение границ с последующим их полным стиранием между городами и городами-спутниками, между государствами, материками и климатическими зонами, 


> ведь нужны заводы и солдаты


детские сады, больницы, храмы, библиотеки, кинозалы, леса, реки, озера, моря, ледники, гейзеры и вулканы, 


> дисциплина, а не свободные крестьяне


понимание и действование на основе понимания и предвидения, а не на основе естесственных природных потребностей животного, озабоченного лишь продолжением рода, едой и выживанием его персональной единицы, понимание того, что единственной формой истинной свободы является правильное понимание, дающее правильную нравственность, позволяющую построить правильные социальные взаимоотношения не только между краснояйцами, но и между краснояйцами, животными, морями, океанами и лесами...



> и Смерть


и понимание, что твоя персональная смерть - ничто, рядом со смертью краснояйска, моря, океана, космоса.

И вот предложенная Вами, Мих, крайняя точка зрения на устройство Краснояйска неминуемо ведет к крайней точке зрения причин и следствий:



> (ведь камма самостановления, жажды и агрессии приведет к тому, что Онижники, объединившись с Выйниками, нанесут удар по КрасноЯйску и не станет ни его, ни его имени, ни жителей, ни коров, ни навоза)


А крайняя точка зрения порождает неминуемо крайние методы решения увиденных проблем:



> Не будет распрей внутри, ни уничтожения снаружи - все эти горести спровоцировано "аттой", самоотождествлением.


, в котором ускользает из вида, что при том же самоотождествлении все те же самоотождествляющие себя люди жертвуют своими жизнями ради спасения других людей или животных, отдают часть собственности во благо общества, помогают неимущим и недееспособным, учат, лечат, решают проблемы и уже не воспринимают все проблемы как свои личные, а воспринимают их как общие ВСЕПЛАНЕТАРНЫЕ, оберегают культуру и мысль общечеловеческую, а не дорожат лишь своим мнением, для чего строят храмы и библиотеки, помогают существовать монахам и делают подношения... А раз так, раз очевидно, что добродетель и злонамеренность рука об руку идут вместе с этой самоотождествляющей личностью, то следовало бы понять, что нет единого корня всех человеческих проблем в самоотождествлении, а поиск такой единственной и коренной проблемы - это привычное действование на поиск очередной крайности, далекой от 8-го Пути.



> А ниббана - единственная реальность, 
> где просто есть что есть, природа, живут себе тут крестьяне, сеют, куют, рожают-умирают, пока не изведется весь род, без остатка.


Вот это как раз сансара в вариации "коровьего" (жвачного) существования. Вы пытаетесь найти ниббану через крайние суждения о мироустройстве, но там ее нет.

----------

Иван Ран (28.01.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> есть другие причины, заставляющие Вас раз за разом искажать сказанное и строить свои возражения этому очевидно искаженному суждению.


Что конкретно я исказил? Приведите конкретный пример с цитатой.

----------


## Мих

Павел, Вы замечательный человек, я рад Вашим взглядам, они вдохновляют. Но обсуждение проблем общества здесь ни причем, и обсуждение Мира животных.
Прошу извинить, кажется, судя по комменту, я пропустил важное примечание, 
что Краснояйск - это метафора человека, крестьяне - это ккандхи, а также почки, мозги, кости, бактерии и прочее.
В результате весь ваш коммент по моей вине оказался "мимо смысла". 
Перечитайте еще раз, и Вы поймете, что не противоречите мне, а просто о другом.

одно прим.:
"Природное, естественное" - это действующее согласно своим качествам. Это основное значение слова "дхамма". 
Для легких дхамма - дышать, для сеятеля дхамма - сеять, кузнеца - ковать. 
"Вот живут люди, пашут землю, копают колодцы, куют подковы, торгуют, рожают, живут, умирают и все естествено, природно, жизнь течет своим руслом."

----------


## Pavel

> Прошу извинить, кажется, судя по комменту, я пропустил важное примечание, 
> что Краснояйск - это метафора человека, крестьяне - это ккандхи, а также почки, мозги, кости, бактерии и прочее.
> В результате весь ваш коммент по моей вине оказался "мимо смысла".


Да, Вам следовало бы сделать соответствующий комментарий. Мои же слова не потеряли смысла, просто мои метафоры не были столь иносказательными. Другими словами цель моя осталась прежней, показать, что если в том или ином процессе кто-то видит только негативные проявления или только позитивные, то это серьезная ошибка, которая формирует крайнюю точку зрения. Поэтому, чтобы понять смысл мною сказанного, Вы можете наполнить аллегориями те образы животных или социальных явлений самостоятельно, коли у Вас это так легко получается.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Что конкретно я исказил? Приведите конкретный пример с цитатой.


Извините...

----------


## Tong Po

> Извините


Вы тоже, если чем-то вдруг обидел.

----------


## Айвар

> Намек более чем прозрачен и понят. Заканчиваю  (шутка).


Можно пару-тройку раз послушать ... о взаимозависимом и пустотности у Далай Ламы
http://rutube.ru/tracks/1563620.html...f4795e6399964e

----------

Пилигрим (29.01.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

насчет вопроса этого топика.


Я прихожу к выводу что не правильно счатать что что то является каузальной причиной Ниббаны.   В Суттах, Будда часто говорил о _достижении_ Ниббаны. Типа путь это плот для достижения другого берега. Плот не является причиной или самим достижением. Это только метод.  Современый пример. Что бы до ехать до другого города  нужно ехать по дороге. Шоссе не создает другой город, но не путешествуя до него, дойти туда нельзя. Тоже самое допустим с добычей брилианта. Рытие в грязной земли, и очишение брилианта от грязной земли не создает красивый брилиант, но без этого его не получить.

----------


## Zom

Так об этом вам в #4 посте этого топика уже сообщили - т.е. 16 листов назад -))

----------


## Pavel

> Так об этом вам в #4 посте этого топика уже сообщили - т.е. 16 листов назад -))


Да, а в посте №138 я задал по этому поводу вопрос, который Топпер, к моему сожалению, так и оставил без ответа.

----------


## AlexТ

> Либо надо породить утверждение, что Ниббана - это вовсе не прекращение всех страданий, а угасание всех скандх, у которого есть побочный эффект - прекращение НАВСЕГДА и ВСЕХ преживаний (дхамм) в том числе и страданий. Но разве в этом случае можно Ниббану считать дхаммой (переживанием)?


Да. Ниббана без остатка это когда прекратились 5 совокупностей и больше не возникли. 





> ""Then, friend Yamaka, how would you answer if you are thus asked: A monk, a worthy one, with no more mental effluents: what is he on the break-up of the body, after death?"
> 
> "Thus asked, I would answer, 'Form is inconstant... Feeling... Perception...Fabrications... Consciousness is inconstant. That which is inconstant is stressful. That which is stressful has ceased and gone to its end."" - SN22.85
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....085.than.html




Насчет "Является Ниббана Дхаммой или нет" то сутты дают противоречивые ответы. В любом случае "Ниббана без остатка"  существует как погасший огонь не существует.

----------


## Pavel

> Да. Ниббана без остатка это когда прекратились 5 совокупностей и больше не возникли.


вроде бы как некому переживать эту дхамму и нечем после угасания всех скандх, а следовательно не может она стать/быть переживанием (дхаммой).

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да. Ниббана без остатка это когда прекратились 5 совокупностей и больше не возникли. 
> Насчет "Является Ниббана Дхаммой или нет" то сутты дают противоречивые ответы. В любом случае "Ниббана без остатка"  существует как погасший огонь не существует.


Сидим как-то в чайной с одним моим знакомым, он выражает мне свою благодарность, говорит, говорит, я молча слушаю его. Затем он спотыкается, замолкает и через некоторое время говорит: «Все вроде правильно говорю, все так, но в тоже время понимаю, что мои слова все равно не отражают, что я чувствую на самом деле». На это я отвечаю: «Вот и прекрасно, зато ты теперь, не просто понимаешь, но даже физически знаешь, что означает выражение Нирвану словами не выразить».

----------


## Tong Po

> вроде бы как некому переживать эту дхамму и нечем после угасания всех скандх, а следовательно не может она стать/быть переживанием (дхаммой).


Ну а что есть дхамма? Вот вариант: 

" дхарма есть неделимый элемент нашего психофизического опыта, или элементарное 
психофизическое состояние."

Так что нельзя сказать, что дхармы кто-то переживает. Они и есть в том числе и переживания, ИМХО.

----------


## AlexТ

> вроде бы как некому переживать эту дхамму и нечем после угасания всех скандх, а следовательно не может она стать/быть переживанием (дхаммой).


A кто переживает мир здесь и сейчас?  Точно говоря, ни кто. Просто натуральный процесс происходит. И сейчас прошлого "Alex" нету. To что прошлый Alex, не существует сейчас, не значит что нету переживания.



Ниббана без остатка не может быть переживаемым феноменом, так как это не познаваемый "феномен". Это угасания всей Дуккхи и потенциала к Дуккхе.

----------


## Pavel

> A кто переживает мир здесь и сейчас?  Точно говоря, ни кто. Просто натуральный процесс происходит. И сейчас прошлого "Alex" нету. To что прошлый Alex, не существует сейчас, не значит что нету переживания.


Не торопитесь так уж из утверждения "никто" строить дальнейшие выводы. Давайте снаяала откажемся от утверждения, что "прошлого Alex-а" не существует, ведь некому это утверждать, раз некому что-то переживать. Если же Вы все-таки не ослепли и не оглохли и видите и слышите, что "кто-то" утверждает, что Alex-а не существует, то легко догадаетесь, что он же и переживает.



> Ниббана без остатка не может быть переживаемым феноменом, так как это не познаваемый "феномен". Это угасания всей Дуккхи и потенциала к Дуккхе.


Зря Вы так подтягиваете это "без остатка" к ответу на поставленный вопрос. Речь шла о "дхамме ниббаны, которая присутствует в потоке постоянно. Но она закрыта обусловленными дхаммами". Нет тут ни какой дхаммы с остатком и без остатка, а есть процесс сокрытия. Заметьте, не отсутствие пререживания (процесса), а именно процесс сокрытия, создаваемый другими дхаммами. Вот о чем был вопрос. В связи с этим я и спросил, почему бы этот процесс сокрытия не был прерывным, т.е. ниббана мной то переживалась бы, а то от меня скрывалась или открывалась не полностью (вот тут можно вспомнить об остатках).

----------


## AlexТ

> Не торопитесь так уж из утверждения "никто" строить дальнейшие выводы. Давайте снаяала откажемся от утверждения, что "прошлого Alex-а" не существует, ведь некому это утверждать, раз некому что-то переживать.


Eсть обусловленый феномен. Но нету человечка внутри  ума и тела.  Alex, Федя, Вася,  - это только названия.




> Если же Вы все-таки не ослепли и не оглохли и видите и слышите, что "кто-то" утверждает, что Alex-а не существует, то легко догадаетесь, что он же и переживает.


Способность видить + видимый обьект + внимание и другие необходимые условия ответствены за видиние (сознание глаза).

Способность слышать + звук + внимание и другие необходимые условия ответствены за слышание (сознание уха).

Способность думать + идея + внимание и другие необходимые условия ответствены за размышление и концептуализацию.



*Toчно говоря, никто не пишет и не читает это. Только загрязнения "загрязняют" эту запредельную истину.*

----------


## Pavel

> Но нету человечка внутри  ума и тела.


Да, было бы более чем странно искать самолет внутри пассажира. У этого человека можно обнаружить этот ум и у этого человека можно обнаружить это тело. Этот ум вместе с этим телом и есть этот человек.

Но какое отношение это все имеет к моему вопросу о ниббане как о непроходящей, но сокрытой, дхамме? Разве это хоть каким-нибудь образом разъясняет механизм сокрытия дхаммы? Что за явление такое "сокрытое психофизическое состояние"? Может ли с другими дхаммами происходить такой же процесс их сокрытия?

----------


## AlexТ

> Разве это хоть каким-нибудь образом разъясняет механизм сокрытия дхаммы? Что за явление такое "сокрытое психофизическое состояние"? Может ли с другими дхаммами происходить такой же процесс их сокрытия?


Омрачения сокрывают "Ниббану".  

Но, омрачения не имеют каузальное отношение к самой Ниббане.  Доплыв до другого берега реки, вы его не создаете. Так что ощибочно говорить что Б8П "создает или не создает. Является одним или различным"  ->   "производимое", Ниббану.

----------


## Pavel

> Омрачения сокрывают "Ниббану".


Вы лишь повторяете заявление, но не отвечаете на связанные с этим заявлением вопросы. 



> Но, омрачения не имеют каузальное отношение к самой Ниббане.  Доплыв до другого берега реки, вы его не создаете.


Я и этот берег не создаю...


> Так что ощибочно говорить что Б8П "создает или не создает. Является одним или различным"  ->   "производимое", Ниббану.


А разве кто-то такое говорит? Вопрос был о дхаммах и механизме их сокрытия. Если механизм зарождения и угасания дхамм не вызывает вопросов, то вот механизм сокрытия вызывает. И этот вопрос "каким образом?" или "как?".

Можно и иначе поставить вопрос. Если дхамма ниббаны постоянно присутствует в потоке сознания, но лишь сокрыта в той или иной степени, то каждый из нас уже "будда с остатком" (достиг ниббаны с остатком), но остаток количественно различен. Следовательно, при благоприятных условиях у каждого возникают моменты, когда остаток пренебрежительно мал (нет причин для возникновения омрачающих переживаний), а следовательно дхамма ниббаны как дхамма умиротворенности проявляется в полной мере или другими словами дана в личном опыте. Так ли это?

----------


## AlexТ

> Я и этот берег не создаю...


"Нахождение" на этом береге его не создает.  Вообще никто как Атта не создает Самсару.




> Вопрос был о дхаммах и механизме их сокрытия. Если механизм зарождения и угасания дхамм не вызывает вопросов, то вот механизм сокрытия вызывает. И этот вопрос "каким образом?" или "как?".


Я думаю что аналагичный вопрос таков:
Находится ли угасший огонь? Если да, то где?  Горящий огонь скрывает ли угасший огонь и находится ли угасший огонь в горящем огне?





> Можно и иначе поставить вопрос. Если дхамма ниббаны постоянно присутствует в потоке сознания, но лишь сокрыта в той или иной степени, то каждый из нас уже "будда с остатком" (достиг ниббаны с остатком), но остаток количественно различен. Следовательно, при благоприятных условиях у каждого возникают моменты, когда остаток пренебрежительно мал (нет причин для возникновения омрачающих переживаний), а следовательно дхамма ниббаны как дхамма умиротворенности проявляется в полной мере или другими словами дана в личном опыте. Так ли это?



ИМХО, У Будды не только отсутствуют пороки (лобха, доса, авиджа) но и присутствуют благородные качества. Так что, ни Ющенко, ни Гитлер, ни Леди Ю, не являются скрытыми Буддами.

----------


## Pavel

> Так что, ни Ющенко, ни Гитлер, ни Леди Ю, не являются скрытыми Буддами.


Но это не мешает им переживать ниббану с остатком, т.к. механизм появления таковой для Ющенко или Будды Готамы единый.

----------


## AlexТ

> Но это не мешает им переживать ниббану с остатком, т.к. механизм появления таковой для Ющенко или Будды Готамы единый.


Ниббана с остатком это когда лобха, доса и моха прекратились на всегда и вместо них есть алобха, адоса, амоха.  Ющенко, Гитлер, Бандеровцы и другие такого плана, очень далеки от этого.

----------


## Pavel

> Ниббана с остатком это когда...


Так появление дхаммы ниббаны обусловлено, или она все-таки "всегда", а не только "когда"? Именно об этом был вопрос изначально. Гитлер в глубоком сне или других неких условиях в своем потоке психофизических состояний не отличим от "агнеца Божьего". А просыпается поутру и снова "гитлер"... Ниббана его вроде как никуда не подевалась (прямо, как в Махаяне, чистый ум или природа Будды...), но вот новый поток "сокрывающих" эту ниббану дхамм вновь организует этот процесс сокрытия от него дхаммы Ниббаны. Что ж за процесс сокрытия такой, который необъяснимым образом возникает вновь и вновь?

Хочется понять все-таки, о чем же говорится в Тхераваде: 1) об изменчивом потоке дхамм, в котором дхаммы порождают дхаммы или 2) о сущности (о существе), природа которого туманна, но именно эта сущность порождает любой поток дхамм. Если второе, то и дхамма ниббаны обусловлена этой сущностью. Если первое, то дхамма ниббаны дана каждому в опыте и возникновение сокрывающего ее "параллельного" потока дхамм необъяснимо.

----------


## Pavel

> ...и вместо них есть алобха, адоса, амоха.


Звучит, как "души нет, вместо этого есть бездушие"...  :Smilie:  

Alex, Вы не обижайтесь, но мне кажется, что нам лучше оставить поставленный мной вопрос без обсуждения, пока не будет сделана попытка кого-то более "продвинутого" ответить с опорой на первоисточники.

----------


## AlexТ

> Так появление дхаммы ниббаны обусловлено, или она все-таки "всегда", а не только "когда"? Именно об этом был вопрос изначально. Гитлер в глубоком сне или других неких условиях в своем потоке психофизических состояний не отличим от "агнеца Божьего". А просыпается поутру и снова "гитлер"...


Есть (Anuseti аnusayo) непроявленые тенденции.  Они не уничтожены без приобретения соответственых уровней постижения. Глубокий сон может иметь тенденции и потенциал к оковам и негативным качествам. Даже младенец который может не имет философствования о Я, ложных теорий, злых планов, или чувственых желаний, и т.д. , это не делат его Архатом потомучто непроявленые тенденции в нем есть. 

Интересная Сутта МН64:
http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...aputta-e1.html

Я думаю что аналогично можно сказать со сном. Хоть Гитлер во сне не имеет гнева, заблуждения, и т.д.  Потенциальные качества к этим действиям есть.

Прочитайте пожалуйста сутту.





> At one time the Blessed One was living in the monastery offered by Anàthapiõóika in Jeta's grove in Sàvatthi. From there the Blessed One addressed the bhikkhus: Bhikkhus, do you remember the five lower bonds of the sensual world preached by me. When this was said, venerable Malunkhyaputta said to the Blessed One. Venerable sir, I remember the five lower bonds of the sensual world preached by the Blessed One. Malunkhyaputta, what do you remember of the five lower bonds of the sensual world preached by me? Venerable sir, I remember self view, doubts holding to virtues as the highest aim, sensual interest and anger as lower bonds of the sensual world preached by the Blessed One. I remember these five lower bonds of the sensual world preached by the Blessed One.
> 
> Malunkhyaputta, to whom do you know me preaching, the lower bonds of the sensual world in this manner. Wouldn't the ascetics of other sects find fault with this foolish example. To a toddler, who moves about with difficulty, there is not even a self. How could a view arise about a self? The latent tendencies of a self view filter to him [1] Màlunkhyaputta, to a toddler who moves about with difficulty, there are not even thoughts. How could doubts arise to him about thoughts? The latent tendency to doubt, filter to him. To a toddler who moves about with difficulty there are not even virtues. How could there be a holding to virtues as high? The latent tendency to hold to virtues as high filter to him. Malunkhyaputta, to a toddler there is not even sensual desires. How could there be interest for sensual desires? The latent tendencies to greed for sensual interest filter to him. Malunkhyaputta, to a toddler beings don't matter. How could he have anger towards beings? The latent tendencies to get angry filter to him. Malunkhyaputta, wouldn't the ascetics of other sects find fault with this foolish example. Then venerable ânanda, said to the Blessed One. Venerable sir, this is the time to teach the five lower bonds of the sensual world. The bhikkhus hearing it from the Blessed One will bear it in mind. Then ânanda, listen I will teach said the Blessed One and venerable ânanda agreed.
> 
> ânanda, the ordinary man who hasn't seen noble ones, and Great Men not clever in their Teaching and not trained in their Teaching abides with a mind overcome with a view of a self. He does not know the escape from that arisen view of a self, as it really is. That view of self stands firm and untamed, as a lower bond of the sensual world. He abides with a mind, overcome with doubts. Not knowing the escape from arisen doubts as it really is. Those doubts stand firm and untamed, as a lower bond of the sensual world. Abiding with a mind that has taken virtues as high, not knowing the escape from the arisen esteem for virtues as it really is. The high esteem for virtues becomes firm and untamed, as a lower bond of the sensual world. Abiding with a mind overcome by sensual greed, does not know the escape from arisen sensual greed, as it really is. That sensual greed stands firm and untamed, as a bond of the lower sensual world. Abiding with a mind overcome with anger. Does not know the escape from arisen anger as it really is. That anger stands firm and untamed, as a lower bond of the sensual world.
> 
> ânanda, the learned noble disciple who has seen noble ones, and Great Men, clever in their Teaching and trained in their Teaching abides with a mind not overcome with the view of a self. He knows the escape from the arisen view of a self, as it really is. His view of the self, fades together with the latent tendencies. Not abiding with a mind, overcome with doubts, knows the escape from arisen doubts as it really is. His doubts fade together with the latent tendencies. Not thinking that virtues are of high esteem, knows the escape from the arisen high esteem of virtues as it really is and the high esteem for virtues fades, together with the latent tendencies. Abiding with a mind not overcome by sensual greed knows the escape from arisen sensual greed as it really is. That sensual greed fades from him together with the latent tendencies. Abiding with a mind, not overcome by anger, knows the escape from arisen anger as it really is, and that anger fades together with the latendencies.
> 
> ânanda, this is the path and method, to overcome the lower bonds of the sensual world. It is not possible that one could, knowing and seeing overcome the lower bonds of the sensual world without coming to this path and method. 
> ...



Насчет прошлых угасших дхамм. Они угасли.  Но, настоящий момент (обусловленый прошлыми, уже угасшими дхамами) существует и поэтому этот момент не является Ниббаной. Если все настоящие и следующие моменты сознания будут просветленые, без негативных тенденций, то это ниббана при жизни.  Когда поток прекращается и больше не возникает, то это Ниббана без остатка.

----------


## Pavel

> ...потомучто непроявленые тенденции в нем есть.


"Непроявленные" тенденции - это дхаммы? Я это к тому, что ни о чем, кроме потока дхамм мы не говорим. Или может быть это некая совокупность дхамм?

----------


## AlexТ

> "Непроявленные" тенденции - это дхаммы? Я это к тому, что ни о чем, кроме потока дхамм мы не говорим. Или может быть это некая совокупность дхамм?



Так как непостоянство это не субстанционый обьект а качество вещей и прилагаемое к ним, то и потенциальность к оковам не субстанционый обьект а качество, характеристика и возможность. Эта потенциальность к оковам есть до тех пор пока она не "вырезана" маггапхалой. После чего ее нет и нет никакой возможности для проявления соответственой несуществующей тенденции.

Возникновение, продолжительность и прекращение это не обьекты. Это качества дхамм. Если бы Возникновение было обьектом, то можно было бы войти в схоластику с вопросами "_а есть ли у возникновения возникновение_?" и т.д.

----------


## Pavel

> ... потенциальность к оковам не субстанционый обьект а качество, характеристика и возможность.


Значит, если нет объекта, то нет и его качеств, которые имело бы смысл обсуждать, или которые существовали бы в его отсутствии. Следовательно стоит вернуться к обсуждению дхамм, а не их качеств. 

Можем ли мы говорить о наличии каких-либо дхамм кроме неизменно наличествующей дхаммы ниббаны в условиях потери сознания?

----------


## AlexТ

> Значит, если нет объекта, то нет и его качеств, которые имело бы смысл обсуждать, или которые существовали бы в его отсутствии. Следовательно стоит вернуться к обсуждению дхамм, а не их качеств. 
> 
> Можем ли мы говорить о наличии каких-либо дхамм кроме неизменно наличествующей дхаммы ниббаны в условиях потери сознания?


Прошлый или настоящий Обьект есть для непросвященого. В время сна (или между чувствеными сознаниями, по Абхидхамме, есть бхаванга которая и продолжает различные тенденции даже когда нету чувственого сознания).

Потенциал не должен быть проявленым в каждом моменте.  Конечно человек в коме не может проявить в тот момент активные функции ума с лобхой, досой или мохой. Но когда он "вернется в сознание" те потенциалы смогут быть проявлены.  

В случае с просветленым то он  в коме не сможет проявить в тот момент активные функции ума с алобхой, адосой или амохой. Но когда он "вернется в сознание" те потенциалы будут быть проявлены.

Насчет Ниббаны. Это прекрашение. Так же как  угасший огонь не является физическим обьектом (а значет не является подверженому непостоянству), то так и финальное прекращение которое является прекращением индивидуального потока психофизических факторов.


ИМХО.

----------


## Pavel

> Насчет Ниббаны. Это прекрашение. Так же как  угасший огонь не является физическим обьектом...


Незаженный огонь не угасает.

----------


## Tong Po

> Следовательно стоит вернуться к обсуждению дхамм, а не их качеств


Дхамма и качество её не есть нечто отдельное. Она сама и есть качество. Своё собственное.

----------


## AlexТ

> Незаженный огонь не угасает.


Правильно.  Того чего нет (_незаженный огонь_), не может прекратиться.  Вообще не совсем коректно говорить о незаженом огнь так как огонь это факт горения, а горение не может быть незаженым.

----------


## Pavel

> Правильно.  Того чего нет (_незаженный огонь_), не может прекратиться.  Вообще не совсем коректно говорить о незаженом огнь так как огонь это факт горения, а горение не может быть незаженым.


И какие же дхаммы мы способны наблюдать у человека, находящегося в бессознательном состоянии (кома, глубокий сон, потеря сознания...)?

----------


## AlexТ

> И какие же дхаммы мы способны наблюдать у человека, находящегося в бессознательном состоянии (кома, глубокий сон, потеря сознания...)?


Bhavaṅga citta  по Абхидхамме.

----------


## Иван Ран

> И какие же дхаммы мы способны наблюдать у человека, находящегося в бессознательном состоянии (кома, глубокий сон, потеря сознания...)?


Дхаммы бессознательного состояния  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Bhavaṅga citta  по Абхидхамме.


Сокрывает ли bhavanga дхамму ниббаны?

----------


## AlexТ

> Сокрывает ли bhavanga дхамму ниббаны?


Ниббана это прекращение.  Как ваза "разбивается" так и килесы, и  5 скандх прекращают быть и прекращают возникать снова.  Было ли прекращение вазы заложено в самой вазе? Как потенциал, как возможность,  ДА.  Ваза потенциально разбьется, это ее потенция и возможность.

"_А почему все вазы не разбиваются когда я разбиваю эту конкретную вазу_"?

Разные причины = разные следствия.
Разные конкретные вазы имеют разные конкретные причины. Так что прекращая причину для бытия одной конкретной вазы, вы не прекращаете причины для бытия других ваз.

Поэтому когда один конкретный Архат (или точние сказать те конкретные скандхи) прекращаются в "смерти", то только те скандхи прекращаются и больше не возникают. Для читты без килес, после cuti-citta нету paṭisandhi-citta.   Для читты с килесами, после cuti-citta есть paṭisandhi-citta.

----------


## Pavel

> Ниббана это прекращение.  ...


Вы сейчас с кем разговаривали? Я Вас про bhavanga спрашивал, а Вы мне про что?
Создается впечатление, что чтобы услышать про bhavanga, я должен Вас спросить о булочной.  :Smilie:  И ведь Вас уже Иван упрекал за такое поведение...

----------


## Иван Ран

Видимо про то, что дхама-ниббана это, образно выражаясь, не какой-то алмаз, скрытый под слоем грязи, а отсутсвие грязи в потоке сознания, то есть блаженство от того, что ничего не переживаешь. Поэтому дхамма-ниббана после смерти архата остаётся лишь как иносказание, на самом деле ничего не остаётся.  Но у Топпера в этой теме было другое мнение, и он был против такой "вечной смерти".

----------


## Karadur

> Но у Топпера в этой теме было другое мнение, и он был против такой "вечной смерти".


Но фактически это описание духовного самоубийства.
Довольно странная цель. 
Я, честно говоря, не совсем понимаю, почему такое описание принимают за цель многолетней и даже многожизненной практики. Но у многих людей действительно такая цель, так что я это ообъясняю тем, что разным людям подходят разные типы учения.

----------


## AlexТ

> Но фактически это описание духовного самоубийства.
> Довольно странная цель. 
> Я, честно говоря, не совсем понимаю, почему такое описание принимают за цель многолетней и даже многожизненной практики. Но у многих людей действительно такая цель, так что я это ообъясняю тем, что разным людям подходят разные типы учения.


Если понять что  существование 5 совокупностей неразрывны с Дуккхой, то процесс (без свободы воли) может решить прекратить Дуккху. Это решение полностью обусловлено.

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы сейчас с кем разговаривали? Я Вас про bhavanga спрашивал, а Вы мне про что?
> Создается впечатление, что чтобы услышать про bhavanga, я должен Вас спросить о булочной.  И ведь Вас уже Иван упрекал за такое поведение...


Ниббана это прекращение всего, бхаванги включительно.  

Поскольку Ниббана это прекращение, то это не является "обьектом" который может скрываться чем то. Ниббана Это результат когда поток прекращается.

----------


## Alekk

Чтобы убедиться, что никакой путь не приводит к реализации, нужна самая мощная практика. Она исчерпает себя и тоже не приведет к реализации. Тогда останется бросить все и тем самым освободиться от всяких концепций пути и т.п. Это свобода.

----------


## Zom

> Чтобы убедиться, что никакой путь не приводит к реализации, нужна самая мощная практика. Она исчерпает себя и тоже не приведет к реализации. Тогда останется бросить все и тем самым освободиться от всяких концепций пути и т.п. Это свобода.


Сразу видно, что вы не практиковали даже чуть-чуть -)

----------


## Karadur

> то процесс (без свободы воли) может решить прекратить Дуккху. Это решение полностью обусловлено.


Это компьютерные программы не имеют свободы воли. Решение же живого существа подразумневает всё-таки свободу воли - в рамках имеющихся вариантов действий.

Если решение прекратить дукху *полностью* обусловлено, то нет смысла вообще к чему-либо стремиться, т.к. если решение механистично, то оно неизбежно.

----------


## Pavel

> Поскольку Ниббана это прекращение, то это не является "обьектом" который может скрываться чем то. Ниббана Это результат когда поток прекращается.


Зачем Вы взялись тогда отвечать на поставленный мной вопрос? Ведь вопрос был задан относительно концепции, которую высказал Топпер, и согласно которой Ниббана является скрываемой дхаммой (может скрываться другими дхаммами).

----------


## AlexТ

> Это компьютерные программы не имеют свободы воли. Решение же живого существа подразумневает всё-таки свободу воли - в рамках имеющихся вариантов действий.


1) То что уже есть рамки для выбора, это уже ограничивает свободу воли
2) Если мы не можем контролировать свои мысли, и побуждения - то где здесь свобода воли?

Простой тест: Сядьте в сидячую медитацию и прикажите уму "_Пусть я буду сейчас ощущать высшее Блаженство. Пусть ни какая мысль не будет прехадить, а будет 1-8 Джхана. Это мой выбор._"

Флегматический человек ну ни как не может просто пожелать и стать Холериком по свободе выбора.  Холерик ну ни как не может просто пожелать и стать флегматиком  по свободе выбора.

Попробуйте.  Уверяю вас, вы не можете контролировать свои мысли и выбирать свой темперамент, и т.д.

Вот одна из причин Дуккхи. Свободы воли нет. Мы не можем выбрать чтобы только ощущать только желаемое, кайфовое и хорошее ощущение  без всяких нежелаемых.




> Если решение прекратить дукху *полностью* обусловлено, то нет смысла вообще к чему-либо стремиться, т.к. если решение механистично, то оно неизбежно.


Ваш вопрос похож на эти:
Если все обусловлено то зачем стремиться из самсары?
Если все обусловлено то зачем стремиться избежать Авиччи?
Если все обусловлено то зачем делать хорошие поступки?
И т.д.

Ответ: Другого выбора, возможности нет. Условия такие что ум не может делать одно а делает другое. Видя преимущество добра (и вред плохого поступка), ум не может решиться на зло,  так как здравый человек не сунет руку в огонь.   Вода сама не может течь вверх, она только течет вниз.

Хорошему человеку тяжело делать зло. Злому человеку тяжело делать добро.

----------

Zom (06.02.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

В  Анатталаккхана сутте  сказано что нету свободы воли по отношению к 5и совокупностям:




> "Bhikkhus, form is not-self. Were form self, then this form would not lead to affliction, and one could have it of form: 'Let my form be thus, let my form be not thus.' *And since form is not-self*, so it leads to affliction, *and none can have it of form: 'Let my form be thus, let my form be not thus.*'
> 
> "Bhikkhus, feeling is not-self...
> 
> "Bhikkhus, perception is not-self...
> 
> "Bhikkhus, determinations are not-self...
> 
> "Bhikkhus, consciousness is not self. Were consciousness self, then this consciousness would not lead to affliction, and one could have it of consciousness: 'Let my consciousness be thus, let my consciousness be not thus.' *And since consciousness is not-self*, so it leads to affliction, *and none can have it of consciousness: 'Let my consciousness be thus, let my consciousness be not thus.'*
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....059.nymo.html

----------


## sergey

> В  Анатталаккхана сутте  сказано что нету свободы воли по отношению к 5и совокупностям:


Это не про свободу воли, а про отсутствие волюнтаризма - "чего хочу, так и будет". Вы не можете сказать: "пусть у меня будут накачанные мышцы", так чтобы они вдруг стали накачанными. Но вы можете тренироваться и тогда через некоторое время мышцы могут стать "накачанными".
Вы не можете сказать: "пусть у меня будет развито правильное памятование", так чтобы оно сразу вдруг взяло и возникло. Но вы можете правильно практиковать сатипаттхану (установление памятования), см. Сатипаттхана сутту, и тогда можете развить способность памятования, силу памятования, памятование как фактор пробуждения (сатиндрия, сатибала, сати боджханга).
Вы не можете сказать: "пусть я буду испытывать приятные ощущения", так, чтобы сразу начать испытывать только их. Но вы можете совершать благие поступки (кусала камма), плоды которых испытываются как приятные.
И т.д.

----------

Karadur (05.02.2010), Pavel (08.02.2010), Tong Po (06.02.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> 2) Если мы не можем контролировать свои мысли, и побуждения - то где здесь свобода воли?


Я далеко не продвинутый практик, но и то могу. В известных пределах.




> Свободы воли нет.


Я могу отвечать на Ваше письмо, могу не отвечать. И так в сотнях других альтернатив.
Я не могу сейчас взлететь на воздух в позе лотоса. Мы не можем делать бесконечно много вещей, но в то же время у нас в каждый момент есть огромное число разных вариантов действий. Итак, свобода воли есть, хотя она и ограничена (обусловлена)

Другое дело, можно ли считать, что сама воля механистична, т.е. полностью зависит от предыдущих условий. Насколько я понимаю, ни одно буддийское учение не полагает абсолютного детерминизма.




> Если все обусловлено то зачем стремиться из самсары?


Обусловленность не означает детерменистичности. Текущее состоянии обусловлено предыдущими моими действиями и окружением, но это не значит, что нет свободы воли.




> В Анатталаккхана сутте сказано что нету свободы воли по отношению к 5и совокупностям:


Такая трактовка сутры противоречит непосредственному опыту: я знаю, что у меня есть выбор.
Или же такая трактовка предполагает, что моя воля где-то глубоко полностью предопределена, так глубоко, что я этого даже не осознаю. Но это означает бесполезность любых устремлений и практик.

----------


## AlexТ

> Это не про свободу воли, а про отсутствие волюнтаризма - "чего хочу, так и будет". Вы не можете сказать: "пусть у меня будут накачанные мышцы", так чтобы они вдруг стали накачанными. Но вы можете тренироваться и тогда через некоторое время мышцы могут стать "накачанными".
> Вы не можете сказать: "пусть у меня будет развито правильное памятование", так чтобы оно сразу вдруг взяло и возникло. Но вы можете правильно практиковать сатипаттхану (установление памятования), см. Сатипаттхана сутту, и тогда можете развить способность памятования, силу памятования, памятование как фактор пробуждения (сатиндрия, сатибала, сати боджханга).
> Вы не можете сказать: "пусть я буду испытывать приятные ощущения", так, чтобы сразу начать испытывать только их. Но вы можете совершать благие поступки (кусала камма), плоды которых испытываются как приятные.
> И т.д.


Может ли животное решить развивать сатипаттхану? Может ли человек не знакомый с Буддизмом решить практиковать Б8П? Может ли человек родившийски с 2мя (или меньше) корнями решить достичь джханы, инсайта, маггапхалы?


Когда принимается решение, оно обусловлено или нет? 
Если оно обусловлено, то та условность и сыграла роль, а не свободный выбор. 

Если решение (намерение) просто так возникло из ничего, то как можно назвать это свободным выбором?

Соедениние двух этих противоположностей, все равно не дает свободы воли.





> "And what is the cause by which kamma comes into play? Contact is the cause by which kamma comes into play.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....063.than.html
> 
> "'The six classes of contact should be known.' Thus was it said. In reference to what was it said? Dependent on the eye & forms there arises consciousness at the eye. The meeting of the three is contact. Dependent on the ear & sounds there arises consciousness at the ear. The meeting of the three is contact. Dependent on the nose & aromas there arises consciousness at the nose. The meeting of the three is contact. Dependent on the tongue & flavors there arises consciousness at the tongue. The meeting of the three is contact. Dependent on the body & tactile sensations there arises consciousness at the body. The meeting of the three is contact. Dependent on the intellect & ideas there arises consciousness at the intellect. The meeting of the three is contact.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....148.than.html
> 
> The eye is attacked by agreeable & disagreeable forms. The ear is attacked by agreeable & disagreeable sounds. The nose is attacked by agreeable & disagreeable aromas. The tongue is attacked by agreeable & disagreeable flavors. The body is attacked by agreeable & disagreeable tactile sensations. The intellect is attacked by agreeable & disagreeable ideas.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....197.than.html


Намерение (камма) обусловлена контактом (phasso) , a не свободным выбором.  Мы не можем контролировать ни внутриние органы чувств, ни внешние органы чувств. Где здесь свобода?

----------

Zom (06.02.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Когда принимается решение, оно обусловлено или нет?
> Если оно обусловлено, то та условность и сыграла роль, а не свободный выбор.


Оно обусловлено в том смысле, что в момент принятия решения есть набор внешних условий, кармы, устремлений ума.
Но обусловленность не означает абсолютного детерминизма. Не думаю, что Вы найдёте сутру, где будет говориться об абсолютной предопределённости наших решений. Иначе любые практики бессмысленны. Да и само понятие кармы в этом случае теряет смысл.




> Мы не можем контролировать ни внутриние органы чувств, ни внешние органы чувств. Где здесь свобода?


В наблюдаемой вселенной, по разным оценкам, до 10^80 частиц. Мы можем контролировать лишь ничтожно малую их часть.

Но это не значит, что нет свободного выбора. У нас нет абсолютной свободы делать всё, но есть относительная свобода в рамках наших возможностей.

----------


## sergey

AlexTheGreat, сначала - общее замечание: то, что вы проповедаете, противоречит учению Будды. Во-первых Будда отвергал учения о предопределенности (что вы защищаете) как ложные. Во-вторых Будда учил выбирать (истинное, а не ложное, благое, а не неблагое), а это означает возможность выбора. Вы сами постоянно делаете выбор, думаю, что вы это понимаете. Зачем же тогда говорить, что выбора не было, если вы при том постоянно выбираете? Вы наверняка стремитесь что-то сделать, а это подразумевает, что вы можете что-то изменить, а сами при этом говорите, что все предопределено. Вы оцениваете разумность и моральность поступков и пишете о том, как поступать следует, а как - не следует. Но это предполагает возможность выбора. И тут же пишете, что выбора нет. Т.е. вы противоречите своему учению, что выбора нет и что ничего невозможно изменить своими же поступками. 

Вы путаете обусловленность с предопределенностью. Знаете, в 19 веке была такая теория, возникшая в русле физики, механический или Лапласовский детерминизм. Что, если знать полностью состояние системы (например вселенной) в какой-то момент, то можно точно предсказать её состояние в каждый следующий момент. Возникла эта теория как необоснованное  расширение идей Ньютоновской физики. Кстати говоря, в Брахмаджала сутте Будда описывает то, как возникают различные ошибочные воззрения через обобщение чего-то познанного. Но в 20 веке физики отказались от идей такого детерминизма. Оказалось, что есть принципиальная невозможность "абсолютно точного знания состояния" (принцип неопределенности), оказалось, что законы, описывающие процессы в квантовом мире имеют вероятностную природу: может быть так-то, а может быть так-то, с такой и такой вероятностью. Но как именно осуществится, физика предсказать не может (например ситуация дифракции отдельного электрона на двух щелях).

Обусловленное возникновение (патичча-самуппада) не есть описание детерминизма, предопределенности последовательности событий. Например
смерть обусловлена рождением (jātipaccayā jarāmaraṇaṃ). Тот, кто родился (или то, что родилось), умрет - и это непреложный факт. Но это звено говорит об этом обстоятельстве, а вовсе не предсказывает место и время смерти. Об этом здесь речь не идет. Поэтому здесь говорится об обусловленности, но не говорится о предопределенности как изначальной предзаданности всех событий.




> Намерение (камма) обусловлена контактом (phasso) , a не свободным выбором.


Камма, поступок, о котором Будда говорил, что усилие ума (четана) суть камма, обусловлен контактом, так говорит Будда. Но Будда не говорит, что предопределен контактом. Это так же относится к ведана, сання. При условии контакта они возникают. Но каким именно они возникнут, наличие контакта не предопределяет. Например есть поступки, плоды которых ощущаются как болезненые (дуккха). Но эта дуккха будет ощущаться только при условии  контакта. Здесь дуккха обусловлена (камма-нияма) прошлым поступком, но так же обусловленна (патичча (нияма)) контактом, но не задается одним лишь наличием контакта.

Такое сравнение. Вы можете пообщаться с приятелем, если встретились с ним. Общение обусловлено встречей. Но ваша встреча не предопределяет, о чем именно вы будете говорить, и как будете общаться.

Так же и камма. например один человек, встретившийся с опасностью, убежит, а другой встретит опасность лицом к лицу. Контакт произошел в обоих случаях, при этом оба совершили поступок (есть камма). Но камма разная.

Еще раз, Alex, Будда учил осуществлять выбор. Учил прилагать усилия, чтобы достичь чего-то и изменить что-то, учил не совершать такие-то поступки и совершать такие-то.

----------

Fuerth (08.02.2010), Pavel (08.02.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Это компьютерные программы не имеют свободы воли. Решение же живого существа подразумневает всё-таки свободу воли - в рамках имеющихся вариантов действий.
> 
> Если решение прекратить дукху полностью обусловлено, то нет смысла вообще к чему-либо стремиться, т.к. если решение механистично, то оно неизбежно.





> Такая трактовка сутры противоречит непосредственному опыту: я знаю, что у меня есть выбор.


Это из-за вашей привязанности к "я" вы так считаете. На самом деле воля, которая "спонтанно выбирает" не существует в природе -)

Подобным образом обычный заурядный человек утверждает, "неизменное личностное я подлинно существует - потому что это мой непосредственный опыт". И такой человек прав - в том смысле что такое ощущение у него действительно есть. Но всё-таки дефакто он заблуждается. Вот так и у вас со свободой воли сейчас происходит.




> Но это не значит, что нет свободного выбора. У нас нет абсолютной свободы делать всё, но есть относительная свобода в рамках наших возможностей.


-) А вот теперь поразмышляйте над этим. Представим себе что абсолютной свободы нет. Значит (по-вашему) есть неабсолютная, т.е. "спонтанность сделать что-то в каких-то рамках". На каком основании вы считаете, что и этот выбор в рамках необусловен, не детерменирован? Почему грубые обуславливающие объекты вы принимаете во внимание (которые влияют на выбор), а сверхутончённые и незаметные, которые не видны вашему сознанию, нет? 




> AlexTheGreat, сначала - общее замечание: то, что вы проповедаете, противоречит учению Будды. Во-первых Будда отвергал учения о предопределенности (что вы защищаете) как ложные. Во-вторых Будда учил выбирать (истинное, а не ложное, благое, а не неблагое), а это означает возможность выбора. Вы сами постоянно делаете выбор, думаю, что вы это понимаете. Зачем же тогда говорить, что выбора не было, если вы при том постоянно выбираете?


Покажите в какой сутте Будда говорил бы что взгляды о предопределённости неправильные.
Есть сутта, где он увтерждает, что новая камма не зависит полностью от старой (иначе разбойник всегда бы оставался разбойником и т.д.). Но он не говорит, что камма (т.е. воля) независима и имеет "спонтанную необусловленную свободу". Выбор человека происходит, но это "результат сложного процесса" (c) а не действие "Я". Когда происходит процесс выбора (истинное, благое и т.д.) - то этот выбор полностью обусловлен имеющимися факторами, ситуацией и т.д.. В абхидхамме перечисляется 24 таких условия, наряду с каммой (1 из 24). Кстати небезынтересно, что чувство свободой воли и чувство самости прочно взаимосвязаны. Когда есть чувство самости, то на деле и происходит иллюзия свободного выбора, что и формирует новую камму. Когда чувство самости уничтожено, то этой иллюзии более нет, и новой каммы не накапливается.




> Знаете, в 19 веке была такая теория, возникшая в русле физики, механический или Лапласовский детерминизм. Что, если знать полностью состояние системы (например вселенной) в какой-то момент, то можно точно предсказать её состояние в каждый следующий момент. Возникла эта теория как необоснованное расширение идей Ньютоновской физики. Кстати говоря, в Брахмаджала сутте Будда описывает то, как возникают различные ошибочные воззрения через обобщение чего-то познанного. Но в 20 веке физики отказались от идей такого детерминизма. Оказалось, что есть принципиальная невозможность "абсолютно точного знания состояния" (принцип неопределенности), оказалось, что законы, описывающие процессы в квантовом мире имеют вероятностную природу:


Вероятность - это неспособность знать закономерность. Физики ещё 100 раз могут пересмотреть все свои теории. А Будда мог делать точные предсказания о том что будет - даже о крайне далёком будущем. В том числе и связанные с личностным выбором. Будда всегда видел, что человек будет делать определённый выбор и на этом видении и строил свои пророчества. Однако я согласен с тем, что всё-таки на все 100% нельзя просчитать определённость некоей ситуации. Но способностью всеведения Будды это может быть просчитано с долей 99, 999999999 > стремящейся к ста. Это потому, что первоначало "всей вселенной" им (и разумеется никем) непостижимо. Для того, чтобы увидеть всю полноту всех нынешних условий (которые повлияют на будущие), нужно знать полностью прошлые - и как можно дальше назад во времени. Всё это Будда мог постичь безграничным всеведением - он мог познать все условия прошлого как бы далеко во времени они не находились, поэтому мог точно знать что будет через квадраллион лет - с этим или тем местом, с городом, с планетой, с Учением, с конкретным человеком и т.д. Поэтому ни о какой "свободе выбора" речи быть не может -)

----------

AlexТ (07.02.2010)

----------


## sergey

> Покажите в какой сутте Будда говорил бы что взгляды о предопределённости неправильные.


Вот: (Титтха сутта)



> "There are priests & contemplatives who hold this teaching, hold this view: 'Whatever a person experiences — pleasant, painful, or neither pleasant nor painful — that is all caused by what was done in the past.' 
> ...
> "Having approached the priests & contemplatives who hold that... 'Whatever a person experiences... is all caused by what was done in the past,' I said to them: 'Is it true that you hold that... "Whatever a person experiences... is all caused by what was done in the past?"' Thus asked by me, they admitted, 'Yes.' Then I said to them, 'Then in that case, a person is a killer of living beings because of what was done in the past. A person is a thief... unchaste... a liar... a divisive speaker... a harsh speaker... an idle chatterer... greedy... malicious... a holder of wrong views because of what was done in the past.' When one falls back on what was done in the past as being essential, monks, there is no desire, no effort [at the thought], 'This should be done. This shouldn't be done.' When one can't pin down as a truth or reality what should & shouldn't be done, one dwells bewildered & unprotected. One cannot righteously refer to oneself as a contemplative. This was my first righteous refutation of those priests & contemplatives who hold to such teachings, such views.


Перевожу:



> Есть священники и отшельники, которые держатся такого учения, держатся такой точки зрения: "Все, что человек испытывает - приятное, болезненное или не-приятное-не-болезненное, все это обусловленно тем, что сделано в прошлом.
> ...
> Приблизившись к священникам и отшельникам, которые держатся такого ..., что: "Все, что человек испытывает - приятное, болезненное или не-приятное-не-болезненное, все это обусловленно тем, что сделано в прошлом.
> Приблизившись, я спросил их: "Правда ли, что вы держитесь ...". Спрошенные мною так, они ответили: "Да". Тогда я сказал им: "В таком случае существо - убийца живых существ из-за того, что было сделано в прошлом, существо - вор, развратник, лжец, злословящий, грубиян, болтун, жадничает, враждебен, держится ложных взглядов из-за того, что было сделано в прошлом. Когда человек прибегает к прошлым поступкам как основополагающему, тогда, монахи, нет желания, нет усилия: "Это должно быть сделано, это не должно быть сделано." Когда кто-то не может определить, что должно быть сделано, а что не должно быть сделано, он пребывает в растерянности, беззащитен. Это было мое первое справедливое опровержение тех, кто держится таких учений, таких взглядов.


Вы пишете о полной предопределенности не только прошлой каммой, но и другими факторами, но о полной предопределенности, поэтому аргументы Будды относятся и к вашему учению.

Также в сутте о плодах шраманства описываются взгляды Маккхали Госалы. Из его суждений:



> И здесь не следует полагать: "Благодаря этому нравственному поведению, или обрядам, или подвижничеству, или целомудрию я или дам созреть не созревшим плодам своих действий, или, постепенно обретая созревшие плоды действий, освобожусь от них", ибо это не так – счастье и несчастье словно отмеряны меркой, и переходу из одного существования в другое положен предел; нет ему сокращения или расширения, нет увеличения или уменьшения. И подобно тому, как брошенный клубок нити разматывается, насколько способен разматываться, также точно и глупцы и мудрые, странствуя и переходя из одного существования в другое, положат конец страданию".


Как я понимаю, вы учите примерно тому же.
В сутте нет слов Будды, опровергающих это учение (его излагает царь Аджатасатту), но вообще известно, что Будда не признавал учения Госалы как истинные. В одном месте в интернете я даже нашел слова, что Будда говрил об учении Госалы, как самом вредном (но цитаты из канона не знаю). 



> Выбор человека происходит, но это "результат сложного процесса" (c) а не действие "Я".


А я и не писал, что это действие какого-то "я", так что вы опровергаете то, чего я не писал.

А теперь вы, пожалуйста, покажите, где Будда учил предопределенности всего.




> Выбор человека происходит, но это "результат сложного процесса" (c) а не действие "Я". Когда происходит процесс выбора (истинное, благое и т.д.) - то этот выбор полностью обусловлен имеющимися факторами, ситуацией и т.д.


Т.е. вы считаете, что выбора нет, поступок заранее предопределен? Или нет? Если да, то прочитайте еще раз мои возражения AlexTheGreat. Вы выбираете в жизни (очевидно - да), но говорите при этом, что выбора нет. Вы ведь стремитесь чего-то достичь и что-то сделать, но говорите, что ничего изменить не можете, все предопределено. Вы оцениваете моральность и не моральность тех или иных поступков, но при этом говорите, что человек (или другое живое существо) иначе поступить и не мог.
И чего же стоят тогда эти ваши взгляды, если вы сами поступаете в противоречии с ними? ) (Выбираете и говорите, при этом что выбора нет и т.д.).



> Вероятность - это неспособность знать закономерность.


Нет, не всегда. Принцип неопределенности - фундаментальный физический прицип. Принятая многими Копенгагенская интерпретация квантовой механики как раз состоит в том в отношении верятностной природы законов физики, что таков мир - есть потенциальность, которую можно исследовать и вероятности вычислить, а что актуально осуществится, это не предопределено. И есть серьезные основания полагать, что это так и есть. Вот почему вы спорите с этим, я думаю - эта ваша *вера* в  предопределеннность всего. )




> А Будда мог делать точные предсказания о том что будет - даже о крайне далёком будущем.


Какие именно точные? Приведите пример. Тут кажется как-то упоминали пример с Девадаттой, про которого говорится в Вопросах Милинды, что он станет пачеккабуддой после того, как три кальпы пробудет в адах. 
Это не означает предопределенности, а только знание причин и следствий. Иллюстрирующий пример: когда вы выезжаете из дому на машине, вы можете поехать в разных направлениях и даже выбрать )) наиболее удобный маршрут. Но если кто-то разогнался на машине до 100 км в час и летит на стенку, до которой осталось 50 м, то с большой долей вероятности можно предсказать, что он в эту стенку врежется. Означает ли это полную предопределенность всего? Нет, это означает, что те условия, которые сложились к данному моменту, приведут к таким-то последствиям. Водитель может изменять свою ситуацию, но диапазон изменений в этих условиях ограничен.

Например Будда, как пишут в текстах, накапливал заслуги, осуществлял парамиты три кажется бессчетные кальпы. Имели эти поступки свои плоды? Да. Какой-то один неблагой поступок дает результат? Да дает, см. сутту из МН про горшечника, где бодхисатта, молодой брахман, критиковал тогдашнего Будду (а потом стал его учеником, монахом).
Но может один поступок перевесить все благие поступки трех бессчетных кальп? Нет. Так что не нужно привлекать теорию предопределенности, чтобы объяснить, как Будда, зная причины и следствия, может предсказывать что-то.

Когда вы говорите о том, что все предопределено, вы этого напрямую не знаете. Вы не знаете, что такой-то ваш выбор определен вот такой-то суммой обстоятельств, это лишь ваша теория, ваша вера.

Есть другое учение, учение того, кто знает, учение Будды, который учил не совершать дурного и совершать благие дела, учил не делать того-то, а делать то-то, который учил прикладывать усилия, чтобы дурные дхаммы не возникли или исчезли, а благие возникли и окрепли.

----------

Bob (06.02.2010), Fuerth (08.02.2010), Karadur (06.02.2010), Pavel (08.02.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Это из-за вашей привязанности к "я" вы так считаете. На самом деле воля, которая "спонтанно выбирает" не существует в природе -)


А природа существует?
Воли не существует в том же смысле, в каком не существует "я" и всех других вещей, включая "природу". В относительном смысле воля есть, этого достаточно, чтобы разговаривать о ней.




> Представим себе что абсолютной свободы нет.


Зачем представлять?  :Smilie:  Это наблюдаемый факт. Абсолютной - нет.




> Значит (по-вашему) есть неабсолютная, т.е. "спонтанность сделать что-то в каких-то рамках". На каком основании вы считаете, что и этот выбор в рамках необусловен, не детерменирован?


Я не считаю, прежде всего, что обусловленность равна детерминированности.




> Почему грубые обуславливающие объекты вы принимаете во внимание (которые влияют на выбор), а сверхутончённые и незаметные, которые не видны вашему сознанию, нет?


Если Вы почитаете мои предыд. сообщения по этой теме, то там я как раз написал, что могут быть тонкие влияния, которые не видны обыденному сознанию. Но это всё-таки не означает отсутствия свободы воли. 
Можно допустить, что свободы воли нет, но тогда мы на самом деле не выбираем между благими и неблагими деяниями, нет смысла стремиться к освобождению и т.д. В абсолютно механистичном детерминированном мире нет места ни сознанию, ни карме, ни пробуждению.




> Вероятность - это неспособность знать закономерность. Физики ещё 100 раз могут пересмотреть все свои теории.


В квантовой механике речь идёт не только о теориях, но и о наблюдаемых феноменах. Возможно, Вы знаете про теорему Белла, если нет, то почитайте про неё и про то, что неравенства Белла нарушаются в практических опытах. В нашем мире действительно проявляются квантовые эффекты, имеющие принципиально случайную природу. Но это не хаос, а, так сказать, обусловленные явления, потому что они подчиняются своим законам и могут быть описаны математически.




> Для того, чтобы увидеть всю полноту всех нынешних условий (которые повлияют на будущие), нужно знать полностью прошлые - и как можно дальше назад во времени.


Вот это отвергается квантовой механикой, причём такой детерминизм противоречит не просто теории, а теории подтверждённой, наблюдаемой.




> Поэтому ни о какой "свободе выбора" речи быть не может -)


Я в различных комментариях читал, что всеведение Будды не понимается как способность предсказать всё со 100% точностью на любой период времени.

----------


## Karadur

> камма (т.е. воля)


Кстати, а почему Вы здесь приравниваете карму и волю?

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. вы считаете, что выбора нет, поступок заранее предопределен? Или нет? Если да, то прочитайте еще раз мои возражения AlexTheGreat. Вы выбираете в жизни (очевидно - да), но говорите при этом, что выбора нет. Вы ведь стремитесь чего-то достичь и что-то сделать, но говорите, что ничего изменить не можете, все предопределено. Вы оцениваете моральность и не моральность тех или иных поступков, но при этом говорите, что человек (или другое живое существо) иначе поступить и не мог.
> И чего же стоят тогда эти ваши взгляды, если вы сами поступаете в противоречии с ними? )


Поступок заранее определен. Это результат процесса работы ума. Ум - это не я, выбор тоже не я, поэтому все действия, которые совершает и выбирает ум - делаются по закону работы ума и иным природным законам, а не "спонтанно и случайно". Если уберёте из сказанного вами фразы типа "Вы стремитесь", "Вы оцениваете" и т.д. - то всё встанет на свои места. 

В приведенных суттах говорится о камме и только камме - но ничего не сказано про иные 23 причинных условия (указанные в абхидхамме).




> а что актуально осуществится, это не предопределено.





> Какие именно точные? Приведите пример. Тут кажется как-то упоминали пример с Девадаттой, про которого говорится в Вопросах Милинды, что он станет пачеккабуддой после того, как три кальпы пробудет в адах.


Ну например что Ананда точно станет архатом в этой самой жизни. О каком свободном волевом выборе может идти речь, если уже заранее известно что будет с человеком? -)

Или как Будда мог видеть, что последние монахи в линии посвящения будут носить лишь полоски одежды вокруг шеи? Или как он мог знать, в какой именно момент придёт Будда Меттейя и что царь станет его учеником? И что такие-то и такие-то под такими-то именами будут его ближайшими учениками как Сарипутта и Моггаллана? Где тут личностный ни от чего не зависимый выбор, если всё это заранее известно - притом за огромный срок до?




> Можно допустить, что свободы воли нет, но тогда мы на самом деле не выбираем между благими и неблагими деяниями, нет смысла стремиться к освобождению и т.д. В абсолютно механистичном детерминированном мире нет места ни сознанию, ни карме, ни пробуждению.


*МЫ* не выбираем, всё верно. Видите, вы опять всё сводите к самости. Уберите самость - и получите естественный природный процесс, который ничего не выбирает спонтанно, а действует по имеющимся в природе законам. Выбор всегда происходит по природным законам, и выбор всегда в энной ситуации будет именно таким, потому что эта ситуация "энна". А если бы она была иной, то было бы по-иному. Но поскольку всё именно ТАК, то и выбор всегда именно ТАКОЙ -)




> Кстати, а почему Вы здесь приравниваете карму и волю?


Потому что камма=воля. У архата воли нет, ибо он уничтожил корень невежества, порождающий механизм самости.

----------

AlexТ (07.02.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Можно допустить, что свободы воли нет, но тогда мы на самом деле не выбираем между благими и неблагими деяниями, нет смысла стремиться к освобождению и т.д.


Откуда выплывает подобной вывод постоянно в таких разговорах? 
Вы не знаете как у вас всё предопределено, поэтому вам в любом случае стоит стремиться к позитивному результату. А вот если бы вы наверняка знали, что пробуждение вам не светит, то тогда можно было бы задавать вопрос о смысле стремлений. 




> Вы оцениваете моральность и не моральность тех или иных поступков, но при этом говорите, что человек (или другое живое существо) иначе поступить и не мог.


Человек не может одновременно делать зло и считать при этом, что он поступает неправильно, если он конечно не клинический больной. Какой вывод из этого можно сделать?




> Физики ещё 100 раз могут пересмотреть все свои теории.


Ага, вот пересмотрят физики закон всемирного тяготения (они же его просто выдумали) и мы все тут же запрыгаем как на луне.




> А Будда мог делать точные предсказания о том что будет - даже о крайне далёком будущем. В том числе и связанные с личностным выбором. Будда всегда видел, что человек будет делать определённый выбор и на этом видении и строил свои пророчества. Однако я согласен с тем, что всё-таки на все 100% нельзя просчитать определённость некоей ситуации. Но способностью всеведения Будды это может быть просчитано с долей 99, 999999999 > стремящейся к ста. Это потому, что первоначало "всей вселенной" им (и разумеется никем) непостижимо.


Так каким образом Будда может просчитать что-то до 99,n% , если причнно-следственные связи всех событий уходят в непозноваемую бесконечность?

----------


## Zom

> Так каким образом Будда может просчитать что-то до 99,n% , если причнно-следственные связи всех событий уходят в непозноваемую бесконечность?


Потому что до определённой степени просчитать можно. Вот например я могу просчитать до определенной степени, что если человек протягивает ручку к двери, то он - с очень большой долей вероятности - до неё дотронется. Это потому что я сразу напрямую вижу несколько факторов (хоть и далеко не все), которые приведут к этому через мгновение. Будда же мог знать абсолютно все факторы максимально подробно и глубоко. Он мог заглянуть настолько глубоко и подробно в прошлое, насколько ему бы потребовалось. Зная все факторы (в подробных деталях) прошлого (начиная с очень далекого прошлого), можно видеть всю взаимосвязь с настоящим - того или иного рассматриваемого феномена. И таким образом можно с вероятностью 99,9n сказать, что будет в будущем. Поэтому за счёт своих способностей Будда мог видеть что будет с тем или иным человеком в будущем. 

Если была бы некая непросчитываемая личностная свобода воли, то Будда не мог бы этого увидеть. А он мог.

----------


## Karadur

> Откуда выплывает подобной вывод постоянно в таких разговорах?


Потому что он логичен.




> Вы не знаете как у вас всё предопределено, поэтому вам в любом случае стоит стремиться к позитивному результату.


Если у нас всё предопределено, то и моё стремление или отсутствие стремления тоже предопределено. Значит, все деяния, которые я совершаю, предопределены, и отсюда понятие кармы теряет смысл.

----------


## Karadur

> Уберите самость - и получите естественный природный процесс, который ничего не выбирает спонтанно, а действует по имеющимся в природе законам.


Вы отрицаете волю и объявляете сознание несуществующим, но вводите вместо них "естественный природный процесс". Если с атрибутами моего ума я ещё могу что-то сделать, то когда я отдаю всё на откуп "естественному природному процессу", я получаю полный детерминизм, а в философском плане - фатализм.

Но детерминизм попросту не наблюдается, он противоречит наблюдениям, поэтому такую теорию надо просто отбросить. Кстати, Вы так и не указали, в какой из сутр Будда говорит о полном детерминизме.




> Будда же мог знать абсолютно все факторы максимально подробно и глубоко. Он мог заглянуть настолько глубоко и подробно в прошлое, насколько ему бы потребовалось.


Видение прошлого не означает предопределённости будущего. Прошлое уже выкристаллизовалось, будущего же ещё нет.




> Если была бы некая непросчитываемая личностная свобода воли, то Будда не мог бы этого увидеть. А он мог.


А что, Будда делал предсказания, расписывая будущее поминутно? Речь шла о тенденциях, как тут уже писали.

Так или иначе, трактовки сутр не могут противоречить очевидным вещам, а наблюдаемые квантовые эффекты говорят о принципиальной, фундаментальной неопределённости и случайности, которая не объясняется скрытыми неизвестными механизмами/законами. Ещё раз отсылаю к неравенствам Белла.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell%27s_theorem

----------


## Иван Ран

> Потому что он логичен.





> Если у нас всё предопределено, то и моё стремление или отсутствие стремления тоже предопределено. Значит, все деяния, которые я совершаю, предопределены, и отсюда понятие кармы теряет смысл.


Для особо логичных, повторюсь, _вы не знаете как у вас всё предопределено, поэтому вам в любом случае стоит стремиться к позитивному результату. А вот если бы вы наверняка знали, что пробуждение вам не светит, то тогда можно было бы задавать вопрос о смысле стремлений._ 

И не надо начинать про понятие кармы, я дал комментарий на ваше рассуждение о бессмысленности стремлений и действий на пути к пробуждению.




> Потому что до определённой степени просчитать можно. Вот например я могу просчитать до определенной степени, что если человек протягивает ручку к двери, то он - с очень большой долей вероятности - до неё дотронется.


 Я не очень понимаю математически, почему именно 99 и больше процентов вероятность, а не 50/50?

----------


## Zom

> Вы отрицаете волю и объявляете сознание несуществующим, но вводите вместо них "естественный природный процесс". Если с атрибутами моего ума я ещё могу что-то сделать, то когда я отдаю всё на откуп "естественному природному процессу", я получаю полный детерминизм, а в философском плане - фатализм.


Я не отрицаю волю как психический полностью обсусловенный механизм, равно как и сознание. Где вы видите что отрицаю? А насчёт закона - читта-ньяма (закон работы ума) - это один из 5 естественных законов природы, согласно Комментариям.




> Но детерминизм попросту не наблюдается, он противоречит наблюдениям, поэтому такую теорию надо просто отбросить.


По-моему как раз он-то повсеместно и наблюдается. Что-то всегда зависит от чего-то и этим чем-то [часто и] обусловлено. 




> Кстати, Вы так и не указали, в какой из сутр Будда говорит о полном детерминизме.


А в суттах вообще нет такого понятия и темы для обсуждения как "свободная воля". Но, однако, есть о том, что воля безлична, изменчива, подвержена возникновению и прекращению (равно как и все иные феномены мира).




> Видение прошлого не означает предопределённости будущего.


Я говорю не о видении прошлого, а о видении подробнейшей причинной взаимосвязи в прошлом - т.е. почему из этого произошло то, и так далее. Если видна такая взаимосвязь глубочайшим образом и полностью, то эту цепочку можно продлить и в будущее с равной степенью достоверности. 




> А что, Будда делал предсказания, расписывая будущее поминутно? Речь шла о тенденциях, как тут уже писали.


Уверен на все сто, что мог расписать и поминутно. Просто в этом не было необходимости. Например он сказал что через 500 лет чистая Дхамма исчезнет. Он мог бы например просто сказать, что через несколько веков она смешается, или через долгое время... но решил всё-таки уточнить, что именно через 500 лет (и оказался прав, если мы смотрим с позиции Тхеравады). 

А насчёт тенденций - вот уж как подгадать-то надо тенденцию, что царь станет учеником Будды Меттейи... )) Это называется уже не тенденцией, а детализацией. Равно как и предсказания о именах - как самого Меттейи, так и его учеников и т.д. 




> Ещё раз отсылаю к неравенствам Белла.


Всё бы ничего, если бы Белл был всевидящим и полностью просветлённым. А ведь нет... Да и в конце концов физики не описывают свободную волю )))




> Я не очень понимаю математически, почему именно 99 и больше процентов вероятность, а не 50/50?


Потому что практически достоверно - т.е. вероятность ошибки предсказания Будды стремится к нулю. А поскольку она стремится к нулю, такую вероятность можно смело проигнорировать.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Потому что практически достоверно - т.е. вероятность ошибки предсказания Будды стремится к нулю. А поскольку она стремится к нулю, такую вероятность можно смело проигнорировать.


У вас получается почти достоверно, а это не означает достоверность. Нельзя увидеть _почти всю_ бесконечность, за этим "почти всем" скрывается так же бесконечность. Вообще тема с всеведением Будды весьма мутная, к примеру как он понял что начала у сансары нет? Если она бесконечна, то он бы бесконечно пытался познать её, так бы и состарился под деревом бодхи  :Smilie: , или что же, у него это просто онтологическая концепция, а не личный опыт?  :Smilie:

----------


## Bob

> У вас получается почти достоверно, а это не означает достоверность. Нельзя увидеть _почти всю_ бесконечность, за этим "почти всем" скрывается так же бесконечность. Вообще тема с всеведением Будды весьма мутная, к примеру как он понял что начала у сансары нет? Если она бесконечна, то он бы бесконечно пытался познать её, так бы и состарился под деревом бодхи , или что же, у него это просто онтологическая концепция, а не личный опыт?


Насколько я знаю, Будда говорил именно о безначальности, а не о бесконечности: 


> "From an inconstruable beginning comes transmigration. A *beginning point* is not evident, though beings hindered by ignorance and fettered by craving are transmigrating & wandering on.

----------

Zom (06.02.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Насколько я знаю, Будда говорил именно о безначальности, а не о бесконечности


Спасибо, мне это тоже известно, в обсуждаемой теме это ничего не меняет.

----------


## Tong Po

> На каком основании вы считаете, что и этот выбор в рамках необусловен, не детерменирован? Почему грубые обуславливающие объекты вы принимаете во внимание (которые влияют на выбор), а сверхутончённые и незаметные, которые не видны вашему сознанию, нет?


А на каком основании Вы считает, что полностью детерминирован? Если Вашему сознанию не видны некие объекты, то на каком основании Вы считаете, что они вообще существуют? А, если существуют, то как-то влияют на детерминированность?




> Уверен на все сто, что мог расписать и поминутно.


То есть это просто вера?




> и оказался прав, если мы смотрим с позиции Тхеравады


То есть Тхеравада - это не чистая Дхарма?!




> Всё бы ничего, если бы Белл был всевидящим и полностью просветлённым.


Ну так укажите на речения полностью Просветлённого относительно полной детерминированности. Вас же просят уже не в первый раз.

----------


## Zom

> Спасибо, мне это тоже известно, в обсуждаемой теме это ничего не меняет.


Меняет. Безначальность означает, что бесконечность может быть познана целиком - именно потому Будда и сказал достоверно, что первоначала нет.




> А на каком основании Вы считает, что полностью детерминирован? Если Вашему сознанию не видны некие объекты, то на каком основании Вы считаете, что они вообще существуют? А, если существуют, то как-то влияют на детерминированность?


А на основании чего я должен считать, будто бы есть что-то необусловленное? С доктринальной точки зрения только ниббана такова. А четана очень даже обусловлена, и об этом есть в суттах.




> Вас же просят уже не в первый раз.


А я уже на это ответил.

----------


## sergey

> Поступок заранее определен. Это результат процесса работы ума. Ум - это не я, выбор тоже не я, поэтому все действия, которые совершает и выбирает ум - делаются по закону работы ума и иным природным законам, а не "спонтанно и случайно".


Зачем вы пишете про "спонтанно и случайно", я такого не писал. Вы опять возражаете на то чего оппоненты не утверждали. Вопрос был вообще не про это, а про то, полагаете ли вы, что есть возможность выбора в той или иной ситуации, или такой  возможности нет. Вы не ответили на этот вопрос.
Дело в том, что реально вы осуществляете выбор: обдумываете, прикидываете и т.д. и потом принимаете решение. Но при этом утверждаете, что выбор не осуществляете, что ваши дальнейшие действия были изначально предопределены. 
Тогда, если вы или ваш ребенок заболеет, вы можете не лечиться и не лечить его. Оправдаете себя тем, что это было предопределено. Но на деле вы, как имеющий возможность выбора и возможность изменения ситуации будете лечиться, возможно выбирать лучшего врача и клинику. Вы будете выбирать, будете делать действия, чтобы изменить в возможных пределах ситуацию.
Т.е. ваши практические поступки определяются воззрением о возможности выбора и возможности изменения ситуации в ту или иную сторону. А теоретически вы говорите, что такой возможности нет. Налицо раздвоение - поступки противоречат декларируемым воззрениям.




> В приведенных суттах говорится о камме и только камме - но ничего не сказано про иные 23 причинных условия (указанные в абхидхамме).


Неправда. В отрывке из Брахмаджала сутты, который я привел, нет ни слова о камме. 
В Титтхи сутте говорится о камме, но почему вы проигнорировали мои слова: "Вы пишете о полной предопределенности , поэтому аргументы Будды относятся и к вашему учению." Какие аргументы Будды?



> Когда человек прибегает к прошлым поступкам как основополагающему [определяющему всё - sergey], тогда, монахи, нет желания, нет усилия: "Это должно быть сделано, это не должно быть сделано." Когда кто-то не может определить, что должно быть сделано, а что не должно быть сделано, он пребывает в растерянности, беззащитен.


Это относится и к вашей теории. Если всё предопределено, то зачем тогда стремиться, стараться, определять и исполнять: "Это должно быть сделано, это не должно быть сделано"? Поэтому опровержение Буддой таких взглядов относится также и к взглядам о полной предопределенности, которые вы здесь защищаете.




> Ну например что Ананда точно станет архатом в этой самой жизни. О каком свободном волевом выборе может идти речь, если уже заранее известно что будет с человеком? -)


Об обыкновенном. Почитайте историю достижения освобождения Анандой, он так же старался, искал правильный, подходящий для него метод практики.
Я например знаю, что вы состаритесь и умрете когда-нибудь, так же, как и я, и другие люди. это теперь предопределяет все события вашей жизни? ))




> Или как Будда мог видеть, что последние монахи в линии посвящения будут носить лишь полоски одежды вокруг шеи?


Про полоски не знаю, о чем речь.




> Или как он мог знать, в какой именно момент придёт Будда Меттейя и что царь станет его учеником?


Есть такая вещь как "кармические связи" - это о царе. А предсказания имеют приблизительные сроки.




> И что такие-то и такие-то под такими-то именами будут его ближайшими учениками как Сарипутта и Моггаллана?Где тут личностный ни от чего не зависимый выбор, если всё это заранее известно - притом за огромный срок до?


Тоже не знаю, о чем речь. Никто ,кстати, и не писал о ни от чего не зависимом выборе. 




> *МЫ* не выбираем, всё верно. Видите, вы опять всё сводите к самости. Уберите самость - и получите естественный природный процесс, который ничего не выбирает спонтанно, а действует по имеющимся в природе законам.


Нет, это вы пытаетесь объяснить мои аргументы через "самость". Просто вы пытаетесь свести жизнь к простой механической картинке. Но ваша картинка не совпадает с учением Будды. 

Вы кстати не привели слова Будды, где бы он учил о предопределенности всего. Т.е. Будда такому не учил.




> Потому что камма=воля. У архата воли нет, ибо он уничтожил корень невежества, порождающий механизм самости.


У архата есть воля, четана. Но эта четана не порождает vipaka-дхаммы. См. например здесь с ссылкой на Паттхану
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dhamma...p/message/2363
Или в книге Паук Саядо: http://paauk.org/files/workings_of_kamma.pdf

----------

Pavel (08.02.2010), Tong Po (07.02.2010), Аминадав (07.02.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Меняет. Безначальность означает, что бесконечность может быть познана целиком - именно потому Будда и сказал достоверно, что первоначала нет.


Вы сейчас это так написали, как-будто в этом есть какой-то смысл  :Smilie: 
Каким образом безначальность означает что бесконечность может быть познана целиком?
Безначальность означает бесконечное прошлое, которое можно сколь угодно бесконечно познавать, так и не познав целиком.

----------


## Zom

> Зачем вы пишете про "спонтанно и случайно", я такого не писал.


Я пишу это для прояснения того, что понимается под "свободой воли".
Если кто-то считает, что это воля, которая ни от чего не зависит (даже при допущении ограниченных рамок), то с этим я не согласен. А если под свободой воли понимать принципиальную возможность того, что ум может направляться в различные в различные стороны, а не только всегда в одну или две или три - то тогда я с этим согласен.

Обычно, насколько я понимаю, под свободой воли понимают именно независимый (т.е. не зависящий ни от чего) выбор (который как правило и формирует Эго, Я, Личность и т.д.). Вот это неправильная точка зрения.




> Тогда, если вы или ваш ребенок заболеет, вы можете не лечиться и не лечить его. Оправдаете себя тем, что это было предопределено. Но на деле вы, как имеющий возможность выбора и возможность изменения ситуации будете лечиться, возможно выбирать лучшего врача и клинику.


Если я чем-то себя оправдаю - то это будет предопределением моего решения, не так ли? Если я буду лечить - то это также было предопределено. Что бы вы не решали и не выбирали - это всегда делается в силу определенных причин, а не "из ниоткуда". Обычно мы не видим всех этих причин. Но тот кто видит, тот знает, что решение было полностью определено этим, этим, этим и т.д.




> Это относится и к вашей теории. Если всё предопределено, то зачем тогда стремиться


Там говорится ТОЛЬКО о камме и всё. То есть другими словами, кто-то считает, что все определено только прошлой каммой, а потому и не надо ничего делать. Это, разумеется, ошибка - потому что всё определяется не только прошлой каммой, но ещё 23 условиями. И эти же условия и создают усилия к практике.




> Просто вы пытаетесь свести жизнь к простой механической картинке. Но ваша картинка не совпадает с учением Будды.


Не к простой, а наоборот, к очень сложной - но по сути да, механической. И я не вижу противоречий в этом с учением Будды. А кстати - объясните мне в чём отличие Механистического от Не-Механистического -))




> У архата есть воля, четана. Но эта четана не порождает vipaka-дхаммы.


Тут сказано, что четана = камма. 

"Intention, I tell you, is kamma. Intending, one does kamma by way of body, speech, & intellect". (АН 6.63)

Получается, что архат всё-таки создаёт камму? 




> Каким образом безначальность означает что бесконечность может быть познана целиком?


Ну таким образом, что для того, чтобы говорить о том, что первоначала нет, надо это знать, иметь знание об этом *а не гипотезу*. Будда это знал. Как? Видимо так, что мог постигать бесконечность.

----------


## Айвар

> А на основании чего я должен считать, будто бы есть что-то необусловленное? С доктринальной точки зрения только ниббана такова. А четана очень даже обусловлена, и об этом есть в суттах.


Разве? С точки зрения Махаяны все явления сансары и нирваны обусловлены.
Или Нирвана у вас есть нечто абсолютное? 
Нирвана это конец сансарической обусловленности, обусловленности затемнениями чувственными и познавательными. Фокусник знает причину иллюзии.

----------


## Zom

Да, нирвана это абсолютная реальность, причём познаваемая напрямую как объект ума. Это совсем не сансара, как считается в Махаяне. В некотором смысле можно сказать, что "это то место, в котором гаснут все обусловенные дхаммы".

----------


## sergey

> Там говорится ТОЛЬКО о камме и всё. То есть другими словами, кто-то считает, что все определено только прошлой каммой, а потому и не надо ничего делать. Это, разумеется, ошибка - потому что всё определяется не только прошлой каммой, но ещё 23 условиями. И эти же условия и создают усилия к практике.


 Считает, что не надо ничего делать, потому что будущее уже предопределено. Не важно, прошлой каммой или чем-то другим. Там дальше в этой сутте совершенно аналогично говорится об предопределенности Божественной волей, о возникновении без причин. И результат тот же - человек считает, что он не может ничего изменить (и не нужно ничего менять) и отсюда последствия.




> Тут сказано, что четана = камма. 
> 
> "Intention, I tell you, is kamma. Intending, one does kamma by way of body, speech, & intellect". (АН 6.63)
> 
> Получается, что архат всё-таки создаёт камму?


Нет, я понимаю эту сутту так, что здесь - общее утверждение без детализации, а об архатах речь не идет. Есть такой вопрос в Вопросах Милинды, где царь спрашивает тхеру Нагасену, задает вопрос-вилку (воспроизвожу примерно по памяти): Будда говорит (где-то), что все живые существа боятся смерти. И Будда же говорит, что у архатов нет страха. Как же так? Тхера Нагасена поясняет, что "все" - здесь речь в общем, речь не идет об архатах, у которых действительно нет страха. Я думаю, что в этой сутте так же. Пишут, что мысль архата и Будды - kiriya, она не кусала, не акусала и не создает последствий. Но все-таки, пишут (например в той ссылке, что я привел), четана у архатов есть.

----------


## Karadur

> Для особо логичных, повторюсь, _вы не знаете как у вас всё предопределено, поэтому вам в любом случае стоит стремиться к позитивному результату. А вот если бы вы наверняка знали, что пробуждение вам не светит, то тогда можно было бы задавать вопрос о смысле стремлений._


Мои стремления ничего не значат. Если всё предопределено, то и стремления тоже предопределены.
Когда Вы пишете "вам стоит стремиться", это подразумневает наличие выбора. Если живые существа предстваляют собой сложные детерминистичные механизмы, им бесполезно говорить "вам стоит стремиться".

----------


## Karadur

> По-моему как раз он-то повсеместно и наблюдается. Что-то всегда зависит от чего-то и этим чем-то [часто и] обусловлено.


Детерминизм _не_ наблюдается в практических наблюдениях в квантовой механике. Это тот случай, когда естественная наука влияет на философию, опровергая некоторые философские концепции.

Ещё раз подчеркну, что не считаю детерменизм эквивалентом обусловленности.

Детерминизм  означает, что, зная _полностью_ условия, можно предсказать поведение объекта сколь угодно далеко в будущее.

Обусловленность означает зависимость текущего состояния объекта от каких-то других объектов, наличие взаимосвязи.

----------

Fuerth (08.02.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> А на основании чего я должен считать, будто бы есть что-то необусловленное? С доктринальной точки зрения только ниббана такова. А четана очень даже обусловлена, и об этом есть в суттах.


А я разве говорил, что есть нечто необусловленное? Кто-то вообще об этом говорил? Вы спорите сами с собой, ибо оппоненты не выдвигали тезиса о существовании нечто необусловленного. ЧТобы спор имел хоть какой-то смысл, давайте определимся, то есть дадим насколько возможно чёткие определения:

1. Карма (камма).
2. Воля.
3. Обусловленность.
4. Детерминизм.

Иначе это не дискуссия , а бред: каждый говорит сам с собой.

----------


## Zom

> Считает, что не надо ничего делать, потому что будущее уже предопределено. Не важно, прошлой каммой или чем-то другим. Там дальше в этой сутте совершенно аналогично говорится об предопределенности Божественной волей, о возникновении без причин. И результат тот же - человек считает, что он не может ничего изменить (и не нужно ничего менять) и отсюда последствия.


Во-первых, важно, что там речь идёт только о камме - иные условия, как я уже выше отметил, (например обуславливающая ситуация настоящего момента) не обсуждаются. Более того, говорится только о чувствах (приятном, неприятном, нейтральном), а не о ситуации в целом. Есть ведь и другая похожая сутта, где Будда говорит, что когда человек переживает неприятное, то может происходить не только по причине каммы, но и по причине болезней, нарушений в организме и т.д.

А что касается того что "ничего мол не надо делать" - так это тоже полностью обусловленное решение. И решение "надо делать это и это" - это тоже полностью обусловленное. Ну как эти два решения могут быть не обусловленными по факту? Просто если человек думает "ничего не надо делать" - значит глупость (неспособность видеть ситуацию или же неправильное видение ситуации) является причиной его решения. Если он считает "надо делать" - значит мудрость (глубокое видение ситуации и должное состояние ума в данный момент) является причиной его волевого решения. Воля и усилия к практике не возникают из ниоткуда. 

Вот например я отстаиваю позицию, что всё полностью преодпределено - но при этом у меня не возникает глупой мысли что практиковать не надо )) Просто я знаю, что все мои усилия к практике и любой текущий выбор полностью определены прошлой и нынешней ситуацией, а не "божьей волей, беспричинностью или же самостью". Всё происходит именно так, как должно происходить. Если бы происходило по-иному, были бы другие причины и иные условия, но всё именно "так".




> Детерминизм означает, что, зная полностью условия, можно предсказать поведение объекта сколь угодно далеко в будущее.


Будда мог предсказать поведение объекта сколь угодно далеко в будущее. Можно называть это как хотите, но факт остаётся фактом.

----------


## Айвар

> Да, нирвана это абсолютная реальность, причём познаваемая напрямую как объект ума. Это совсем не сансара, как считается в Махаяне. В некотором смысле можно сказать, что "это то место, в котором гаснут все обусловенные дхаммы".


И сансара и нирвана обусловлены, и только по этой причине они познаваемы как для ума так и для миллионов умов. 
Абсолютность, то есть безотносительность по сути дела ничем не отличается от распостраненного заблуждения о наличии самосущих вещей, то есть не составных и неизменных. 
Абсолютность и реальность это уже два несовместимых вместе понятия, но если кто-то не хочет думать, то это вполне приемлемое прибежище для заблуждений, но не для Дхармы.

----------


## sergey

> Во-первых, важно, что там речь идёт только о камме - иные условия, как я уже выше отметил, (например обуславливающая ситуация настоящего момента) не обсуждаются. Более того, говорится только о чувствах (приятном, неприятном, нейтральном), а не о ситуации в целом.


Там несколько суждений, связанных логически определенным образом. Есть вывод, есть основание для вывода. Какой вывод? Такой:



> Когда кто-то не может определить, что должно быть сделано, а что не должно быть сделано, он пребывает в растерянности, беззащитен.


Какое основание? Такое: 


> Когда человек прибегает к прошлым поступкам как основополагающему, тогда, монахи, нет желания, нет усилия: "Это должно быть сделано, это не должно быть сделано."


Или такое (дальше в сутте):



> When one falls back on creation by a supreme being as being essential, monks, there is no desire, no effort 
> Когда кто-то прибегает к высшему существу как основополагающему [объяснению происходящего], монахи, тогда нет желания, нет усилия ...


Или такое:
When one falls back on lack of cause and lack of condition as being essential, monks, there is no desire, no effort



> Когда кто-то прибегает к отсутствию условий как основополагающему [объяснению происходящего], монахи, тогда нет желания, нет усилия ...


Почему такие взгляды приводят к "нет желания, нет усилия: "Это должно быть сделано, это не должно быть сделано."" ? Что в них общего при их различии?
Общее - то, что живое существо не может изменить свое будущее, оно определяется иначе. Вы защищаете позицию, что будущее предопределено, поэтому ваша позиция так же попадает под аргументцию Будды.




> Вот например я отстаиваю позицию, что всё полностью преодпределено - но при этом у меня не возникает глупой мысли что практиковать не надо ))


Я попытался показать, что эта позиция противоречива. Такая аргументация приводится в одной махаянской джатаке (Джатака о Махабодхи) бодхисаттвой; если не ошибаюсь, она есть в одной (или нескольких) джатаках тхеравадинских. (Нет книги под рукой, джатака про умную дочку царя и царя, попавшего под влияние советников, защищающих разные ложные учения). Если вы не видите противоречия в этой позиции, то что я могу сделать?  :Smilie: 

Кстати, напомню часть выводов Макхали Госалы (одного из титтхиков, современников Будды), которые я здесь приводил. На мой взгляд, похоже на то, что написали здесь вы.



> И здесь не следует полагать: "Благодаря этому нравственному поведению, или обрядам, или подвижничеству, или целомудрию я или дам созреть не созревшим плодам своих действий, или, постепенно обретая созревшие плоды действий, освобожусь от них", ибо это не так – счастье и несчастье словно отмеряны меркой, и переходу из одного существования в другое положен предел; нет ему сокращения или расширения, нет увеличения или уменьшения. И подобно тому, как брошенный клубок нити разматывается, насколько способен разматываться, также точно и глупцы и мудрые, странствуя и переходя из одного существования в другое, положат конец страданию".


По-моему аргументация в теме стала повторяться, поэтому наверное (мне) стоит закругляться в этой теме. )

----------

Pavel (08.02.2010)

----------


## Zom

> И сансара и нирвана обусловлены


В буддизме Тхеравады - не обусловлена.




> Абсолютность, то есть безотносительность по сути дела ничем не отличается от распостраненного заблуждения о наличии самосущих вещей


Ниббана - это не вещь. Это то, что лежит вне мира. А вещи и прочее - находится только в мире. Этим Будда называл "Всё". Вот, почитайте.

----------


## Zom

> Общее - то, что живое существо не может изменить свое будущее, оно определяется иначе. Вы защищаете позицию, что будущее предопределено, поэтому ваша позиция так же попадает под аргументцию Будды.


Вы всё-таки объясните подробно, что же вы имеете в виду под "живое существо может изменить". Если вы имеете в виду не самость, то тогда что? -) Я лично вижу в вашем доказательстве "возможности изменить" позиционирование атмана.

Выше вы ещё упомянули "механистичность"... вот объясните на примере с живым существом в каком случае происходит механистичность, а в каком не происходит. 




> Кстати, напомню часть выводов Макхали Госалы (одного из титтхиков, современников Будды), которые я здесь приводил. На мой взгляд, похоже на то, что написали здесь вы.


А на мой взгляд не похоже, ибо я не отрицаю того, что текущие усилия в практике предпринимаются и дадут свои плоды.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Если живые существа предстваляют собой сложные детерминистичные механизмы, им бесполезно говорить "вам стоит стремиться".


Они детерминистичны в том смысле, что делают только то, на что им хватает знаний, а наличие у них тех или иных знаний, это результат случая. Так же под детерминистичностью в буддийском контексте предполагается отсутствие сознания как вещи-в-себе, которое бы существовало не зависимо от всего остального мира, в котором правит взаимо-зависимое происхождение.

----------

Zom (07.02.2010)

----------


## Zom

> *Сообщение от Karadur* 
> Если живые существа предстваляют собой сложные детерминистичные механизмы, им бесполезно говорить "вам стоит стремиться".


О! Вот вы очень хорошо написали (я видимо упустил до того как Иван Ран процитировал). Ответ здесь такой - нет, им не бесполезно говорить "вам стоит стремиться" - потому что эти механизмы мыслят исходя из самости (а значит и наличия свободной воли и выбора). Поскольку они так мыслят, то им полезно это говорить, ибо тогда они подумают "Тогда Я свершу Свой Выбор" - и начинают его свершать.

Но горькая правда в том, что по факту, в реальности, это иллюзия, упая так сказать. Они думают что САМИ выбрирают и стремятся, а на деле это происходит полностью обусловленно. Однако такое их ошибочное думание полезно - поскольку оно приведёт к освобождению от самости в конечном счёте. Это как с желанием. Все желания нужно отбросить, однако когда идёшь по пути, желание ухватить плот Дхаммы нужно развить до максимальной степени. С усилием к практике аналогично - если кто-то решил бросить практику только потому, что узнал, что всё предопределено, то это в точности та же ситуация, когда кто-то узнал о том, что все желания нужно отбросить - а потому отбросил желание ухватить плот Дхаммы (притом, возможно, даже не начав практиковать).

----------


## Karadur

> Они детерминистичны в том смысле, что делают только то, на что им хватает знаний,


Это не детерминизм, это ограниченность. С ограниченностью здесь все согласны, я думаю.
Детерминизм же, в классическом смысле, применяется для описания свойства системы: система детерминистична, если при заданных начальных условиях её поведение будет однозначным. При знании всех условий, соответственно, можно точно предсказать её поведение.




> Так же под детерминистичностью в буддийском контексте предполагается отсутствие сознания как вещи-в-себе, которое бы существовало не зависимо от всего остального мира, в котором правит взаимо-зависимое происхождение.


Вот тут опять смешивается взаимозависимость и детерминизм. Сознание - это не вещь в себе и оно зависимо от условий, но это необязательно делает его детерминистичным.
Элементарные частицы взаимозависимы, непостоянны, переходят одна в другую и т.п., но при этом в квантовом мире нет детерминизма. 

Это не к тому, что сознание обладает квантовыми свойствами (хотя почему бы и нет), это просто пример явлений в нашем наблюдаемом мире, которые взаимозависимы, но недетерминистичны. Таким образом, взаимозависимость не равна детерминизму.

----------


## Karadur

> Ответ здесь такой - нет, им не бесполезно говорить "вам стоит стремиться" - потому что эти механизмы мыслят исходя из самости (а значит и наличия свободной воли и выбора). Поскольку они так мыслят, то им полезно это говорить, ибо тогда они подумают "Тогда Я свершу Свой Выбор" - и начинают его свершать.


А тот, кто побуждает к практике - он детерминистичен или нет?
Если побуждающий тоже детерминистичен, то мы легко можем рассматривать и его, и того, кого он побуждает, как одну детерминистичную систему, где всё предопределено. Соответственно, когда Вы кого-то побуждаете к практике, в этом нет не только свободы воли слушающего, но и Вашей свободы тоже - Вы это делаете чисто механически, безвольно. Так получается.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Это не детерминизм, это ограниченность.





> система детерминистична, если при заданных начальных условиях её поведение будет однозначным.


Это как раз детерминизм. Он означает, что вы это результат определённых условий, а не неопределённое независимое сознание-душа.




> При знании всех условий, соответственно, можно точно предсказать её поведение.


В замкнутой системе ещё как можно предсказать. Что касается вселенной - практически это невозможно, но не по причине того, что сознание возьмёт, да и выкинет что-нибудь неожиданное, а потому что число условий бесконечно, и нужно равнятся этой бесконечности, чтобы точно что-то предсказывать. 




> Вот тут опять смешивается взаимозависимость и детерминизм.


А с чего бы их не смешивать, если детерминизм предполагает единый мир взаимо-зависимого происхождения? В то время как индетерминизм предполагает человеческую волю, как автономного агента, который может действовать независимо от причинно-следственных связей, то есть действовать из самобытия. Вы уверенны что это буддийский взгляд на мир?

----------


## Karadur

> Это как раз детерминизм. Он означает, что вы это результат определённых условий, а не неопределённое независимое сознание-душа.


Да, состояние живых существ есть результат их _прошлых_ действий, крамы и т.п., но это не значит, что их _будущее_ предопределено.





> В замкнутой системе ещё как можно предсказать.


Даже с позиций классической механики задача трёх тел неразрешима аналитически за разумное время (не говоря уже о задаче 4-х и более тел). А квантовая механика вообще отрицает возможность точных предсказаний, делая мир недетерминистичным.
При этом остаётся возможность статистических предсказаний, но они всегда будут носить вероятностный характер. Это фундаментальное свойство мира.




> А с чего бы их не смешивать, если детерминизм предполагает единый мир взаимо-зависимого происхождения?


Ничего такого он не предполагает, детерминизм определяется достаточно строго (см. выше) и из этого определения никак не следует единого мира и взаимо-зависимого происхождения. Эти концепции ортогональны, они, в общем-то, не конфликтуют, но и не доказывают одна другую.




> В то время как индетерминизм предполагает человеческую волю, как автономного агента, который может действовать независимо от причинно-следственных связей, то есть действовать из самобытия. Вы уверенны что это буддийский взгляд на мир?


Равным образом индетерминизм ортогонален концепции атмана. Он не предполагает независимости и автономности, т.е. из него не следует концепция атмана, и из концепции атмана не следует индетерминизма.

Я уже привёл выше пример: квантовые системы взаимозависимы, обусловлены и т.д., но при этом их поведение носит фундаментально вероятностный характер.

----------


## Иван Ран

> они, в общем-то, не конфликтуют





> Ничего такого он не предполагает


Если не конфликтуют, значит сходятся, и как следствие предполагает. 




> но и не доказывают одна другую.


Вроде как и не ставилось такой задачи, не так ли?




> Даже с позиций классической механики задача трёх тел неразрешима аналитически за разумное время





> Это фундаментальное свойство мира.


Вообще к миру это не относится, так как мир это не замкнутая система, так что об этом я зря заговорил.




> Равным образом индетерминизм ортогонален концепции атмана.


Вы здесь под "ортогонален" что имеете в виду?




> Он не предполагает независимости и автономности


А что он по-вашему предполагает? 




> Я уже привёл выше пример: квантовые системы взаимозависимы, обусловлены и т.д., но при этом их поведение носит фундаментально вероятностный характер.


А по какой причине характер вероятностный? Не уж то микрочастицы имеют трансцендентную природу и свободную волю или всё-таки из-за невозможности определения всех условий?

И что же это у вас за позиция: квантовая механика не ортогональна индетерминизму и свободной воле и следовательно одно подтверждает другое? Кто бы мог подумать  :Smilie: 




> Да, состояние живых существ есть результат их прошлых действий, крамы и т.п., но это не значит, что их будущее предопределено.


Да даже я, не зная о вас ничего толком, могу сказать, что вы рано или поздно умрёте.

----------


## Huandi

Мда, похоже напрасно Розенберг цитировался. Не в коня...

----------


## Айвар

> В буддизме Тхеравады - не обусловлена.
> Ниббана - это не вещь. Это то, что лежит вне мира. А вещи и прочее - находится только в мире. Этим Будда называл "Всё". Вот, почитайте.


_«Помимо этого Всего я опишу иное», то он не сможет объяснить, на основании чего он делает такое утверждение, и будет опечален этим. Почему? Потому что это вне его возможностей»._

Замечательная сутта!
Она доказывает правоту позиции Махаяны. Иного описания не существует. Если на этом основании вы станете утверждать независимую (ни от чего) нирвану, то я смогу спросить у вас. а зачем вы это утверждаете? Ведь и утверждение, равно как и отрицание  - это деятельность ума. Значит не я, а вы описываете нирвану как сансару, ибо Будда сказал, что такое описание вне возможностей. Поэтому не надо печалиться, равно как и пытаться дать описание независимому ни отчего.
В Махаяне именно Нирвана как подлинное воззрение Просветленного находится вне крайностей. Противоположное ему - это воззрение, которое базируется на разделенности Сансары и Нирваны. Спрашивается: на основании чего произошло разделение? - На основании того, что последователями буддизма не была понята обусловленность Нирваны. Нирвана обусловлена практикой добродетели и альтруизма, которая не имеет ничего общего с Сансарой, существование в которой обусловлено страданиями 6 классов существ.

_
«Что такое «Всё»? Всего лишь глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и телесные ощущения, ум и объекты ума. Это, монахи, называется «Всё»._

Полностью согласен. А также согласен с тем, что это весьма обобщенно. Но тут есть один нюанс, самые простые истины - самые абстрактные.)
Существует также учение о скандхах, которое включает формирующих намерения (4 группа).
Существует учение о развитии осознанности.
Одним словом существуют 84000 учений Будды.
И все они взаимосвязаны и даны им в зависимости от способностей восприятия слушателей и их кармической предопределенности.

----------


## Айвар

> Они детерминистичны в том смысле, что делают только то, на что им хватает знаний, а наличие у них тех или иных знаний, это результат случая.


Весьма обычная для тиртиха точка зрения, которая ставит обусловленность в прямую связь от того знаем ли мы что-то или нет. Взаимобусловленность этот способ существование вещей (в этом мире). Почему "в этом мире", да потому что подобного рода заблуждение на предмет обусловленности всего живого, приводит к праздным размышлениям об ином. Фантазирование на тему иного приводится в следующей цитате того же автора:




> Так же под детерминистичностью в буддийском контексте предполагается отсутствие сознания как вещи-в-себе, которое бы существовало не зависимо от всего остального мира, в котором правит взаимо-зависимое происхождение.


Вы еще вставьте сюда Сартра, который переживал бытие как тошноту.
Кант, хотя бы был честнее и придерживался единожды придуманной им терминологии.

----------


## Иван Ран

Если в ваших словах есть какой-то смысл, то вы не могли бы его расшифровать?

----------


## Zom

> В замкнутой системе ещё как можно предсказать. Что касается вселенной - практически это невозможно, но не по причине того, что сознание возьмёт, да и выкинет что-нибудь неожиданное, а потому что число условий бесконечно, и нужно равнятся этой бесконечности, чтобы точно что-то предсказывать.


Для Будды возможно.




> В Махаяне именно Нирвана как подлинное воззрение Просветленного находится вне крайностей.


Ниббана - это не воззрение.




> Противоположное ему - это воззрение, которое базируется на разделенности Сансары и Нирваны.


С т.з. сутт палийского канона сансара и ниббана - вещи несовместимые и несмешанные.

----------


## AlexТ

Некоторые боятся потерять свободу воли, так ка считают ее своей, Я, моим.  

Я проверял в медитации и понял что нету того что мы называем свободой воли. 
Сядьте, закройте глаза и прикажите себе не думать одну минуту.  На личном опыте знаю что мысли все равно будут приходить. Вопрос: Где же тут контроль? Если мы не может прекратить мысли даже на минуту, то где может быть свободный выбор и контроль  "_давай подумаю об этом... Надо бы зделать то..._" перед началом действия и во время действия?


Свобода Воли, это вообще  парадоксальный концепт. 

Кто то хорошо написал.  Представьте возможность выбрать, как способность пинг-понгового шарика покатиться в ту или иную сторону. Вопрос: Куда он покатиться? Если стол ровный, то куда ветер подует или кудо что то толкнет туда он и покатиться. Есть ли у него свобода воли? Нет.  Если наклонить стол, то шарик покатится по наклону. Опять таки нету свободы.  Давайте допустим что шарик без причино может двинуться туда или сюда. Является ли это свободой? Нет, это случайно возникнутое движение. Никакая личность "Пинг понговой Атман" не выбирал его. Движение само возникло. 

Или проще:  Стоящее домино может упасть, а может стоять. Почему происходит одно или другое? Потому что в одном случае есть причины для того чтоб домино стояло, а в другом случае есть сила действующая извне из за которой домину упадет.


Четана это результат процесса. Результат прошлого обучения, темперамента, качеств, обстоятельств и т.д.

Вопрос: А как тогда можно освободитая?
Ответ: Был Будда, он дал учение. Его учение "промывает мозги" и дает новые причины  для новых эффектов.  Если бы Будды небыло, то мы об этом, не разговаривали! Выбора здесь нет!

----------

Zom (08.02.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Для Будды возможно.


Не на 100%

----------


## sergey

> Вы всё-таки объясните подробно, что же вы имеете в виду под "живое существо может изменить". Если вы имеете в виду не самость, то тогда что? -) Я лично вижу в вашем доказательстве "возможности изменить" позиционирование атмана.


Точнее, у меня там "не может изменить". Ну вас, например, имею в виду, или себя или еще кого-то. ) 

Можно написать короче и ближе к тексту сутты. Я ведь утверждал, что аргументы Будды в той сутте приложимы и к воззрению о предопределенности всего. Если переложить слова сутты к этому, то будет примерно так: "когда исходят из идеи предопределенности всего, нет желания, нет усилия: "Это должно быть сделано, это не должно быть сделано." (в сутте "When one falls back on ..... as being essential, monks, there is no desire, no effort [at the thought], 'This should be done. This shouldn't be done."
В такой версии я надеюсь, вы "позиционирования атмана" не усмотрите. 




> вы ещё упомянули "механистичность"... вот объясните на примере с живым существом в каком случае происходит механистичность, а в каком не происходит


Я считаю, что механистичность не происходит, механистичность - это такой взгляд на мир. В том сообщении это было отчасти в переносном смысле.

Это я всё пытаюсь закруглиться в теме, отвечаю на заданные мне раньше вопросы. )

----------


## Karadur

> Если не конфликтуют, значит сходятся, и как следствие предполагает.


Странная логика. Что значит "сходятся"? Не конфликтуют - значит, одно не опровергает другое. Но и не доказывает.




> но и не доказывают одна другую.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вроде как и не ставилось такой задачи, не так ли?


Если Вы из обусловленности выводите детерминизм или наоборот, то Вы ставите именно такую задачу.




> Он не предполагает независимости и автономности
> 			
> 		
> 
> А что он по-вашему предполагает?


Индетерминизм предполагает, что, даже зная полностью все условия, вы не можете полностью предсказать поведение системы.
Из этого утверждения не следует, что система независима и автономна.




> Я уже привёл выше пример: квантовые системы взаимозависимы, обусловлены и т.д., но при этом их поведение носит фундаментально вероятностный характер.
> 			
> 		
> 
> А по какой причине характер вероятностный? Не уж то микрочастицы имеют трансцендентную природу и свободную волю или всё-таки из-за невозможности определения всех условий?


Вы почему-то не можете вырваться из дуализма: у вас или свобода воли, или детерминизм.
Да в том-то и дело, что вероятностный характер квантовых эффектов фундаментален. Нет таких скрытых от нас условий, которые влияли бы на вероятность. Ещё раз отсылаю к неравенствам Белла, они как раз по этому поводу.
Квантовая вероятность, повторю, не означает при этом хаоса - взаимозависимость не отменяется.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Странная логика. Что значит "сходятся"? Не конфликтуют - значит, одно не опровергает другое. Но и не доказывает.





> Если Вы из обусловленности выводите детерминизм или наоборот, то Вы ставите именно такую задачу.


Я говорю конкретные вещи, а именно то, что детерминизм является следствием взаимо-зависимого происхождения. Я не занимаюсь доказательством двух концепций, я уже с ними имею дело в контексте их соприкосновения.




> Индетерминизм предполагает, что, даже зная полностью все условия, вы не можете полностью предсказать поведение системы.


Так а на основании чего, в индетерминизме такое предполагается?




> Из этого утверждения не следует, что система независима и автономна.


Так я же не про автономность системы говорил, а про автономного агента внутри системы.




> Вы почему-то не можете вырваться из дуализма: у вас или свобода воли, или детерминизм.





> Да в том-то и дело, что вероятностный характер квантовых эффектов фундаментален.


Ну так а на каком основании? Я же конкретно спрашиваю.




> Нет таких скрытых от нас условий, которые влияли бы на вероятность. Ещё раз отсылаю к неравенствам Белла, они как раз по этому поводу.


Я так и не понял из неравенства Белла, что доказывает отсутствие скрытых условий, не объясните?

----------


## Pavel

> Если я чем-то себя оправдаю - то это будет предопределением моего решения, не так ли? Если я буду лечить - то это также было предопределено. Что бы вы не решали и не выбирали - это всегда делается в силу определенных причин, а не "из ниоткуда". Обычно мы не видим всех этих причин. Но тот кто видит, тот знает, что решение было полностью определено этим, этим, этим и т.д.


Суть опоры на свободу воли прежде всего заключается в осознании ФАКТА личной способности к формированию причин. Вы действуете не по причине прежде всего, а с целью сформировать причины, т.е. выбираете последствия и события, которые своими действиями формируете. Другими словами "Я", представляющего неизменный набор причин и следствий не существует, но есть возможность волевыой устремленностью формировать такое "Я", которое соответствует представлениям о праведном житии и праведном прекращении жития.

 Опора же на отсутствие свободной воли ведет к провозглашению предопределенности всех поступков, событий и последствий (к фатализму), что отрицает не привязанность к "Я", как Вы это пытаетесь показать, а наоборот провозглашает некий набор причин и следствий (с момента возникновения этого "Я" до момента прекращения его существования) как неизменный, существующий сам в себе набор последовательно сменяющих друг друга факторов. Любое изменение в действовании, мышлении или целеустремлении Вы рассматриваете как проявление этой неизменной сущностной единицы (все соответствует набору причин и следствий, который рассматривается как закон, т.е. не подвластен волевому, осознанному, внешнему по отношению к нему изменению).

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ниббана это необусловленое. Это не результат, и не имеет причин. Ниббана не зависит от время, пространства или чего нибудь другого.Благородный восьмиричный путь (Б8П), обусловлен.  Но поскольку Ниббана не обусловлена, то даже (Б8П) не производит Ниббану.


Это несколько неправильная терминологическая постановка вопроса с буддийской точки зрения. 
Проследуйте например по ссылке http://narod.ru/disk/9107351000/%D0%...D0%BC.rar.html и скачайте 1 том Агрима Цзонгкхапы, где он разбирает 
как соотносится обусловленное или относительная ИСТИНА=рупакайа и необусловленное или абсолютная истина=дхармакайа.  Две эти истины должны работать в паре, что и делается в практике. Кстати, учение об относит истине именуется тайным и глубоким и не так там все просто и очевидно, поскольку психика у каждого индивидуальна и посему и коррекция должна быть тоже индивидуальной и посему общие принципы длжны применяться  с умом коего зачастую нет у ченика, посему в учителе как в зеркале видит свое отражение ученик и способен двигаться и т.д. (но бывает что именно в учителе ученик видит свои недостатки и ставит ему это в вину. Как говорится, в меру своей испорченности. Вот тут как раз прислали письмо со след словами: 

"Тот кто Отца своего боится, не достоин Отца, не страх вселяет Отец, а радость и уверенность.

Можно ли любить Отца любовью человеческой? Любовью требующей взаимность? Ты мне я тебе? Этому ли учил Отец наш? Нужна ли ему наша взаимность? Пока человеки не поймут того что Отец любит нас без надежды от нас на взаимную любовь, не смогут любить и они Отца своего. Только и смогут что судить других и самих себя, обвиняя в отсутствии любьви.")

Совершая обусловленные действия вытирая пыль с зеркала ("Тело - древо Бодхи. 
Ум - как светлое зеркало на подставке. 
Не забывай протирать его постоянно, 
не позволь ему покрыться пылью") вы вдруг обнаруживаете чистую поверхность зеркала "ничто с возможностью нечто". По отношению к психике более тонкую гатху прочел Хуэй-нен в "Сутре помоста:
"Никогда не было ни дерева Бодхи, 
Ни чистого зеркала на подставке. 
В сущности нет ни единой вещи, 
Куда же сесть пылинке?"
 Если первая цитата принадлежит Шень-сю и делает упор как раз на обусловленном или относит истине, а второй вариант Хуйнена на абс истине или учение о шунйи.
На самом деле Хуйнен понимал что созерцать их надо в единстве, то есть следуя относит истине никуда не прорваться без абс. Что подтверждают его дальнейшии проповеди, в частности наборы 36 злементов которые ведут к 37 элементам боддх мысли, к 37 рукам Ваджрабхайравы и т.д.

----------


## Pavel

> Кто то хорошо написал.  Представьте возможность выбрать, как способность пинг-понгового шарика покатиться в ту или иную сторону. Вопрос: Куда он покатиться? Если стол ровный, то куда ветер подует или кудо что то толкнет туда он и покатиться. Есть ли у него свобода воли? Нет.  Если наклонить стол, то шарик покатится по наклону. Опять таки нету свободы.  Давайте допустим что шарик без причино может двинуться туда или сюда. Является ли это свободой? Нет, это случайно возникнутое движение. Никакая личность "Пинг понговой Атман" не выбирал его. Движение само возникло.


Это я написал "хорошо", но поняли Вы это по-своему. Написано мной это было для иллюстрации того, что опыт показывает, что в отсутствии воли не возникает даже мысли о свободе. У Вас же возник самостоятельный домысел ситуации, когда "шарик беспричинно может двинуться". А следовало бы помыслить шарик, который двинулся целенаправленно - "к лузе". Об этом шарике мы скажем, что его движением управляет воля, которая свободна в выборе направления (в целеполагании). Это вовсе не означает, что воля возникла беспричинно. Воля - это результат прежде всего свободного волеизъявления, которая формируется в столь "ненавистном" Вам времени. Сегодняшняя воля - результат вчерашнего свободного волеизъявления, а завтрашнее свободное волеизъявление подвержено влиянию сегодняшней воли. Нет воли - нет живого существа, нет свободы.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вообще к миру это не относится, так как мир это не замкнутая система, так что об этом я зря заговорил.


А какая же мир система? Что, существует нечто вне мира? Что это? Атман? Брахман? Ишвара? Вам твердят о принципиальной недетерминированности мира. Вы  спорите? Зачем? Принцип неопределённости Гейзенберга давным-давно подтверждён экспериментально. То есть на опыте. При этом он (принцип) вовсе не исключает взаимозависимости. Что также подтверждено на опыте. Вам не зря про Белла твердят.

----------


## Karadur

> Я говорю конкретные вещи, а именно то, что детерминизм является следствием взаимо-зависимого происхождения. Я не занимаюсь доказательством двух концепций, я уже с ними имею дело в контексте их соприкосновения.


Если Вы утверждаете, что детерминизм является следствием взаимо-зависимого происхождения, то именно это утверждение и надо доказать. 

Каким именно образом из взаимо-зависимого происхождения следует детерминизм нашего мира в целом и/или живых существ в частности?




> Так а на основании чего, в индетерминизме такое предполагается?


Детерминизм и индетерминизм - это понятия, описывающие некое свойство системы/объекта. У индетерминизма и детерминизма не может быть никаких оснований, потому что это просто определения. Но мы можем изучать некие феномены и на основе их изучения говорить, подходят они под определение детерминизма или нет.




> Да в том-то и дело, что вероятностный характер квантовых эффектов фундаментален.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ну так а на каком основании? Я же конкретно спрашиваю.


На основании прямых наблюдений.




> Я так и не понял из неравенства Белла, что доказывает отсутствие скрытых условий, не объясните?


Неравенства Белла ничего сами по себе не доказывают. Надо понимать, что теорема Белла с её неравенствами - это просто теоретическое построение.

Но теорема говорит, что _если_ неравенства нарушаются в 
_практических_  опытах, то нет скрытых параметров, которые могли бы влиять на случайность квантовых процессов. 

Так вот,  такие опыты были проведены и неравенства оказались нарушенными. А значит, случайность - фундаментальна. Т.е. нет таких скрытых условий, из-за которых кажущаяся нам случайность на самом деле являлась бы закономерностью где-то на глубоком уровне. Случайность не кажущаяся, как бы этого не хотелось приверженцам детерминистичной философии.  :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

> Ниббана - это не воззрение.


Сначала правильное воззрение, а затем правильное устремление (8-ый путь).




> Если в ваших словах есть какой-то смысл, то вы не могли бы его расшифровать?


Полагаю что есть, а шифровывать его не считаю нужным.

----------


## Zom

> Сначала правильное воззрение, а затем правильное устремление (8-ый путь).


И не так.
Не путайте путь и плод.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Если Вы утверждаете, что детерминизм является следствием взаимо-зависимого происхождения, то именно это утверждение и надо доказать.


Правильно, доказывать это утверждение, а не сами концепции, через друг друга, как вы говорили до этого.




> Каким именно образом из взаимо-зависимого происхождения следует детерминизм нашего мира в целом и/или живых существ в частности?


Из взаимо-зависимого происхождения следует отсутствие независимого самосущего агента. Это означает то, что всё в мире является следствием определённых причин, которые формируют следствия, в частности следствиями выступают ваши мысли и волевые порывы. 




> Детерминизм и индетерминизм - это понятия, описывающие некое свойство системы/объекта. У индетерминизма и детерминизма не может быть никаких оснований, потому что это просто определения.


Вы бы перечитали что здесь написали. 
И вопрос остается в силе. 




> На основании прямых наблюдений.


Вопрос был про основание вывода.




> Но теорема говорит, что если неравенства нарушаются в 
> практических опытах, то нет скрытых параметров, которые могли бы влиять на случайность квантовых процессов.


Вот у меня здесь проблема с пониманием. Каким образом доказывается (теоретически) что скрытых параметров нет?

----------


## Karadur

> Из взаимо-зависимого происхождения следует отсутствие независимого самосущего агента. Это означает то, что всё в мире является следствием определённых причин, которые формируют следствия, в частности следствиями выступают ваши мысли и волевые порывы.


Всё это хорошо, но как из этого следует детерминизм?
Чтобы был детерминизм, надо, чтобы одинаковые причины всегда давали _абсолютно одинаковые_ следствия. Тогда поведение системы будет полностью предсказуемым, детерминистичным. Мы могли бы сказать: вот, сочетание таких-то условий всегда даёт такой-то результат, поэтому  система перейдёт в такое-то состояние, потом в такое-то и так далее.

Но мы не наблюдаем абсолютно одинаковых следствий ни на бытовом уровне, ни на уровне квантового мира. 




> Вот у меня здесь проблема с пониманием. Каким образом доказывается (теоретически) что скрытых параметров нет?


Теоретически не доказывается, что скрытых параметров нет. Теорема Белла говорит: если проводить определённые эксперименты и делать измерения, то, если результаты измерений соответствуют неким неравенствам, то скрытые параметры есть. А если неравенства нарушаются, то скрытых параметров нет.

Так вот, _практические_ замеры и эксперименты говорят, что скрытых параметров нет. Наблюдаемая действительность, иллюзорна она или нет - недетерминистична. Но при этом не отменяется взаимозависимость, обусловленность и т.д. 

Обусловленность есть, а детерминизма нет. Таковы наблюдаемые факты.

----------

Fuerth (08.02.2010), Tong Po (09.02.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Всё это хорошо, но как из этого следует детерминизм?


Определение посмотрите.




> Чтобы был детерминизм, надо, чтобы одинаковые причины всегда давали абсолютно одинаковые следствия. Тогда поведение системы будет полностью предсказуемым, детерминистичным. Мы могли бы сказать: вот, сочетание таких-то условий всегда даёт такой-то результат, поэтому система перейдёт в такое-то состояние, потом в такое-то и так далее.


Вы не верно интерпритируете детерминизм, ещё раз посмотрите определение. 




> Но мы не наблюдаем абсолютно одинаковых следствий ни на бытовом уровне, ни на уровне квантового мира.


А по какой-то причине должны были бы наблюдать?




> Теоретически не доказывается, что скрытых параметров нет. Теорема Белла говорит: если проводить определённые эксперименты и делать измерения, то, если результаты измерений соответствуют неким неравенствам, то скрытые параметры есть. А если неравенства нарушаются, то скрытых параметров нет.
> 
> Так вот, практические замеры и эксперименты говорят, что скрытых параметров нет. Наблюдаемая действительность, иллюзорна она или нет - недетерминистична. Но при этом не отменяется взаимозависимость, обусловленность и т.д.


Я об этом уже читал не раз, меня интересует причинно-следственная логическая цепочка вывода об отсутствии скрытых параметров. 




> Обусловленность есть, а детерминизма нет. Таковы наблюдаемые факты.


(Просто интересно) Какой вывод можно сделать из этого в контексте кармы? Раз следствия носят вероятностный характер, стало быть можно за хорошее поведение в ады угодить, или просветлеть, кого-нибудь убив, кто знает, почему бы и нет?

----------


## Айвар

> И не так.
> Не путайте путь и плод.


Я не путаю. Разве человеку не надо знать куда идти?
В Махаяне мы имеем план действия, план просветления.

Помимо всего прочего правильное воззрение это еще и правильное понимание. Поэтому сначала воззрение о Четырех Благородных Истинах, а затем или вместе с тем, правильная устремленность к освобождению, ради блага всех живых существ.

----------


## Karadur

> Вы не верно интерпритируете детерминизм, ещё раз посмотрите определение.


Т.е. как это неверно?  :Big Grin: 
Сущность детерминизма в том, что если вы знаете все начальные условия, то точно можете предсказать поведение системы. А это возможно только в том случае, когда следствия абсолютно однозначны.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC





> Я об этом уже читал не раз, меня интересует причинно-следственная логическая цепочка вывода об отсутствии скрытых параметров.


Она здесь. Там довольно сложные уравнения, и их обсуждение явно выходит за рамки этого форума. Для нас достаточно знать результат: скрытых параметров нет.




> (Просто интересно) Какой вывод можно сделать из этого в контексте кармы? Раз следствия носят вероятностный характер, стало быть можно за хорошее поведение в ады угодить, или просветлеть, кого-нибудь убив, кто знает, почему бы и нет?


Вероятностный характер не означает хаоса.
Достаточно микроскопической неопределённости.

----------

Fuerth (09.02.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Из взаимо-зависимого происхождения следует отсутствие независимого самосущего агента.


Как раз наоборот. Как, я уже говорил ранее, именно предопределенность личностных действий провозглашает неизменную сущность в форме совокупности причин и следствий, т.е. агента, существующего самого в себе.



> Это означает то, что всё в мире является следствием определённых причин, которые формируют следствия, в частности следствиями выступают ваши мысли и волевые порывы.


Все бы было сказанное Вами понятно, если бы был понятен смысл слова "определенных" именно в этом контексте. Есть ощущение, что за этим "определенные причины" стоит все та же неизменная сущность под названием "судьба" или "я", или "моя колея"... Вы отказываете уму в свободном творческом волевом процессе созидания, рассматривая его как неизменную сущность в своем неизменном ("определенном" наборе причин и следствий. По этой причине не можете понять, что одна и та же причина в условиях присутствия воли и созидающего ума может иметь не одно, а несколько следствий. Это и порождает ощущение, что у каждого действия, порыва, мысли или волевого акта есть тот конечный набор причин, который привел именно к его появлению, а не появлению чего-то другого, т.е. в своей совокупности представляет собой неизменную сущность, состоящую из конечного набора причин, ставших сущностной основой лишь одного следствия. 

Это Атман!!! Ни Вы, ни Zom не понимаете, что идея отсутствия атмана провозглашает свободное волеизъявление, а не непознаваемость всего набора определенных причин, приведших к неминуемому существованию (определенной сущности). Отсутствие атмана - это прежде всего отсутствие сущностной определенности во всем (во всех причинах и следствиях равно как и в их наборах), что возможно лишь в условиях возможности возникновения при определенном наборе причин неопределенного набора следствий. Такое мы наблюдаем в рамках свободного волевого умственного творчества и действования на его основе.

Если Вы еще не поняли, что от рождения, с момента обретения воли, Вы обрели свободу выбора, которой у Вас невозможно отнять, то освобождение у Вас еще впереди.  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Ран

> Т.е. как это неверно?


Ну раз не видите его в моём определении, хотя теперь приводите ссылку на аналогичное определение, видимо вопрос _но как из этого следует детерминизм?_ отпадает.




> Она здесь. Там довольно сложные уравнения, и их обсуждение явно выходит за рамки этого форума. Для нас достаточно знать результат: скрытых параметров нет.


Не знаю как для вас, но для меня важно знать так же по какой причине. 
У сложных уравнений есть бытовые трактовки и вывод, который всегда соотносится с какой-либо философской проблемой. В данном случае это проблема детерминизма и свободы воли (либо проблема материализм vs идеализм). Я могу продолжать разговор только на этом философском уровне, если по какой-то причине вы можите продолжать разговор только в контексте квантовой механики, то я, по незнанию терминологии, продолжить не смогу.




> Вероятностный характер не означает хаоса.
> Достаточно микроскопической неопределённости.


Снова нет однозначного ответа на конкретный вопрос. Есть вероятность что в ад кто-то попадёт случайно, или нет? Вы же говорите о том, что современные физики такую возможность доказали.

----------


## Pavel

> Раз следствия носят вероятностный характер, стало быть можно за хорошее поведение в ады угодить, или просветлеть, кого-нибудь убив, кто знает, почему бы и нет?


Хороший вопрос. Именно по причине привязанности к идее предопределенности Вам не удается понять, что в ады не попадают за что-то, т.е. не в результате стечения определенного набора причин (не по воле Бога возникает наказание) кто-то оказывается в адах. 

Вы способны создавать условия ада своими свободными волевыми действиями, и способны их не создавать. Непонимание того, каковы условия ада может привести к созданию таковых условий неосознанно. Ад не является местом с неизменными адскими условиями, в которых можно оказаться по воле судьбы. Вы так же способны создавать просветление, а не обретать некую неизменную сущность с названием "просветление" как результат благих поступков. 

Освобождение ума от идеи предопределенности в действовании - это и есть освобождение ума. Не ищите некой независимой от ума сущности под названием "Освобождение" вне свободного по своей природе ума. Освобождение - это качество, которое Ваш ум создает, устраняя созданное этим же умом препятствие для проявления своей изначальной свободы. Освобождение создает изначально свободный ум равно как и ограничения создает все тот же изначально свободный ум. Страдание создается изначально свободным умом, а не страдание возникает как неизбежное следствие бесконечного набора предшествующих ему причин. Нет в 12-ти звенной цепочке взаимовозникновений ничего, что не было бы создано умом в своем свободном волевом творческом действии и что не могло быть таким же образом прекращено.

----------


## Karadur

> Не знаю как для вас, но для меня важно знать так же по какой причине.


Тут я не совсем понимаю - Вы хотите, чтобы я объяснил, почему нет скрытых параметров (т.е. не наблюдается детерминизма?) 
Это всё равно, что объяснить сущность мироздания.  :Smilie: 




> У сложных уравнений есть бытовые трактовки и вывод, который всегда соотносится с какой-либо философской проблемой.


"Бытовую" трактовку я уже неоднократно описал: детерминизма нет и это наблюдаемый факт.

С философской точки зрения можно ещё поискать детерминизм в различных интерпретациях квантовой механики, но в таких интерпретациях возникают фундаментальные проблемы другого порядка, несовместимые с буддизмом.  :Smilie: 




> В данном случае это проблема детерминизма и свободы воли (либо проблема материализм vs идеализм). Я могу продолжать разговор только на этом философском уровне, если по какой-то причине вы можите продолжать разговор только в контексте квантовой механики, то я, по незнанию терминологии, продолжить не смогу.


Здесь не надо знать терминологию, достаточно понимать, какой вывод делает квантовая механика. Тут ведь речь идёт не об абстрактных теориях типа теории суперструн, которую неизвестно как проверить.
А речь идёт о наблюдаемых и повторяемых эффектах.




> Снова нет однозначного ответа на конкретный вопрос. Есть вероятность что в ад кто-то попадёт случайно, или нет? Вы же говорите о том, что современные физики такую возможность доказали.


Физики ничего не доказывали про ад. Они доказали, что невозможно точно предсказать поведение системы.
У Вас в рассуждениях только две крайности: получается, что если нет детерминизма, то можно случайно попасть из рая в ад  :Smilie: 

По законам физики, все атомы Вашего стола могут случайно устремиться в одну сторону и стол подпрыгнет вверх. Но этого не происходит ввиду ничтожно малой вероятности такого события. Думаю, так же точно дело обстоит и со случайным попаданием в ад.

Мы наблюдаем сравнительно устойчивый мир, подчиняющийся определённым законам, но при этом детерминизма нет.

----------


## AlexТ

> Это несколько неправильная терминологическая постановка вопроса с буддийской точки зрения. 
> Проследуйте например по ссылке http://narod.ru/disk/9107351000/%D0%...D0%BC.rar.html и скачайте 1 том Агрима Цзонгкхапы, где он разбирает 
> как соотносится обусловленное или относительная ИСТИНА=рупакайа и необусловленное или абсолютная истина=дхармакайа.  Две эти истины должны работать в паре, что и делается в практике.


Я не придерживаюсь того что я сказал в начале поста. Ниббана и путь это как город и дорога к нему. Дорога не создает цель, а только достигает ее.

Ниббана это прекращение. 
nibbānapariyosānā sabbe dhammā’ti  - Ниббана это конец всех Дхамм.
AN  v, 106

Когда прекратилось ложный взгляд "Я", то ниббана "видна и постигнута".

При полном прекращение 5 совокупностей реализуется Ниббана без остатка.

----------


## AlexТ

Насчет свободы воли.

Попробуйте и прикажите воле своей, всегда быть хорошей (что бы не происходило), всегда быть приятной, с Бодхичиттой, Меттой, Каруной, Мудитой и с Упеккха БрахмаВихара.  Уверяю вас что ум так просто не слушается.  

Попробуйте сесть в медитацию и прикажите не думать хоть на минуту. Вы увидите что даже здесь нету контроля.  В принцепе, перестать думать это не строительство башен. Весь материал "для контроля" уже есть. Но почему мысли не следуют вашим желаниям? Потому что они не ваши. 

Когда происходит то или иное побуждение, если вы проанализируете его, то увидите что были такие-то причины. Те причины тоже базируются на более прошлых и т.д. То есть мы имеем  домино эффект. Не только физический, но ментальный тоже.  Кость не может решить упасть или стоять. Если есть причины, она упадет, если нет причин, то она будет стоят. 

Сам акт выбора зависит от отсутсвия чего то и присутствия определеных условий... То отсутствие и другие качества и являются причиной для выбора.

----------


## Karadur

> Насчет свободы воли.
> 
> Попробуйте и прикажите воле своей, всегда быть хорошей (что бы не происходило), всегда быть приятной, с Бодхичиттой, Меттой, Каруной, Мудитой и с Упеккха БрахмаВихара.  Уверяю вас что ум так просто не слушается.


Это действительно пошло по второму кругу.
Вы опять смешиваете свободную волю и отсутствие контроля. Повторим, что свободная воля понимается не как возможность делать что угодно, а как возможность выбирать в рамках ограничений.




> Когда происходит то или иное побуждение, если вы проанализируете его, то увидите что были такие-то причины. Те причины тоже базируются на более прошлых и т.д. То есть мы имеем домино эффект. Не только физический, но ментальный тоже.


Всё это так, но из закона причин и следствий не следует того, что нет свободной воли. 
Вы не сможете доказать, что абсолютно одинаковые причины всегда порождают абсолютно одинаковые следствия. Это попросту опровергается наблюдениями за физическим миром.




> Кость не может решить упасть или стоять. Если есть причины, она упадет, если нет причин, то она будет стоят.


Вы полагаете, что ум подобен кости, которая не выбирает, стоять ей или падать? Но даже такая аналогия не работает.

Есть такая штука, как радиоактивный распад ядер атомов. Допустим, у нас есть ядро урана-235. Оно в какой-то момент может распасться, причём этот момент принципиально, фундаментально случаен, неопределён. Но при этом распад обусловлен структурой ядра и количеством частиц в нём. Обусловлен, но абсолютно непредсказуем. Вы не можете, исходя из состояния системы, сказать, распадётся сейчас ядро или нет.

Таким образом, несмотря на наличие причин и следствий, нет предопределённости даже в такой малости, как атомное ядро. А вы хотите свести к автомату такую сложную вещь, как наше сознание.

----------

Fuerth (09.02.2010), Tong Po (09.02.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> Это действительно пошло по второму кругу.
> Вы опять смешиваете свободную волю и отсутствие контроля. Повторим, что свободная воля понимается не как возможность делать что угодно, а как возможность выбирать в рамках ограничений.


A какие условия стоят за "_возможностью выбирать в рамках ограничений_" ?
Или эта "_возможность выбирать в рамках ограничений_"  случайно возникает?

В первом случае мы имеем детерминизм в отношение  "_возможностью выбирать в рамках ограничений_", в втором случае индетерминизм.

Ни детерминизм ни индетерминизм  не позволяют Свободы воли, выбора и т.д. быть.

----------

Zom (09.02.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> В первом случае мы имеем детерминизм в отношение "возможностью выбирать в рамках ограничений",


Не совсем понял. Детерминизм означает, что выбор на 100% однозначен и определяется предыдущими условиями. Причём, зная эти условия, можно однозначно предсказать дальнейшее поведение существа.
Т.е. фактически выбора нет, а живые существа действуют как автоматы, пусть и очень сложные.

Но мы видим, что наш мир индетерменистичен. Да, мы ограничены и обусловлены, но всё-таки не являемся автоматами.




> Ни детерминизм ни индетерминизм не позволяют Свободы воли, выбора и т.д. быть.


Детерминизм отрицает свободу воли. Каждый шаг детерминистичной системы однозначно определяется её предыдущим состоянием, поэтому здесь нет места выбору.
Но мы знаем, что мир индетерминистичен, поэтому мы не можем отрицать свободу воли на этом основании.

Индетерминистичность мира, в свою очередь, не доказывает, что свобода воли есть, но и не мешает ей быть. 
Если Вы считаете иначе, покажите, каким образом индетерминизм не разрешает свободу воли.

----------

Tong Po (09.02.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Насчет свободы воли.
> 
> Попробуйте и прикажите воле своей, всегда быть хорошей (что бы не происходило), всегда быть приятной, с Бодхичиттой, Меттой, Каруной, Мудитой и с Упеккха БрахмаВихара.  Уверяю вас что ум так просто не слушается.


Вот видите, и Ваш опыт указывает на то, что невозможно ум лишить свободы волеизъявления путем приказывания. Он (ум) действует так, как ему заблагорассудится.  :Smilie:  А вот того, "кто приказывает" ему он в упор не видит. Здравый ум понимает, что он таков и действует именно так, каков он. Тот же здравый ум понимает, что ему дана возможность себя изменить.

----------

Tong Po (09.02.2010)

----------


## Fuerth

Всегда полагал, что под "свободой" в буддизме понимается независимость от клеш и неведения. Т.е. чем меньше давление клеш, чем меньше неведения - тем меньше давление обусловленности, тем больше степень свободы, тем шире рамки выбора.
Воля, конечно же, обусловлена, но "обусловленность" вовсе не равно "детерминизм".
(детерминизм - когда одни и те же события при одних и тех же условиях c необходимостью влекут одинаковые следствия)

----------


## Zom

> Есть такая штука, как радиоактивный распад ядер атомов. Допустим, у нас есть ядро урана-235. Оно в какой-то момент может распасться, причём этот момент принципиально, фундаментально случаен, неопределён. Но при этом распад обусловлен структурой ядра и количеством частиц в нём. Обусловлен, но абсолютно непредсказуем. Вы не можете, исходя из состояния системы, сказать, распадётся сейчас ядро или нет.


Вот интересно, главный аргумент в свободу воли - квантовые скажем так эффекты. Причём эти эффекты повсеместно и всюду наблюдаются в микромире элементарных частиц. То есть по-идее, раз там царит полная непредсказуемость (невозможность что-то спрогнозировать) - то тогда встаёт вопрос - а как же так может быть, что на микромире всё непредсказуемо - а на макроуровне всё всегда предсказуемо? 

Ответ здесь такой, что вот эта самая квантовая непредсказуемость.. она настолько мизерна по сравнению с глобальным эффектом действия всегда последовательных законов природы, что ей можно принебречь при просчёте глобальных явлений макромира - как например, по сабжу - человеческого выбора. 

Именно поэтому Будда мог предсказывать очень далёкое будущее. Неопределённость (нестабильность, непредсказуемость, хаотичность) есть - но она настолько мизерна, что "видящий" ей пренебрегает, и при этом, не ошибается в своём прогнозе будущего.

Кстати выше там приводилась ссылка на книгу дост. Па Аук Саядо - и я тут недавно вспомнил, что в другой его книге "Знание и Видение" есть глава о развитии прямого знания видения прошлого. И там же сказано, что аналогично тому, как происходит видение прошлого, можно направить ум и в будущее. И ум - самое интересное - в будущем увидит момент, когда все совокупности прекращаются. Па Аук поясняет, что вот этот самый момент в будущем - это ваш момент достижения ниббаны -)




> Всегда полагал, что под "свободой" в буддизме понимается независимость от клеш и неведения. Т.е. чем меньше давление клеш, чем меньше неведения - тем меньше давление обусловленности, тем больше степень свободы, тем шире рамки выбора.


В этом смысле да, это относительная независимость от клеш и неведения - то есть это не значит что воля зависит только от клеш - она зависит и от клеш, и от работы ума, от иных причинных условий. Чем меньше давление клеш и меньше неведения - тем не шире рамки выбора, а тем шире рамки в которых ум может действовать (опять же полностью обусловленно иными факторами). Выбирающего нет.

----------


## Tong Po

> Я об этом уже читал не раз, меня интересует причинно-следственная логическая цепочка вывода об отсутствии скрытых параметров.


Ну вот тут почитайте (без особо сложных уравнений, достаточно популярно):

"...В 1964 году Дж. Белл доказал одно неравенство (названное впоследствии неравенством Белла), из которого следовало, что предсказания возможных локальных теорий со скрытыми параметрами будут существенно отличаться от предсказаний квантовой механики. И в принципе можно экспериментально определить, какая из теорий верна – квантовая механика или локальные теории со скрытыми параметрами. Нужно отметить, что Белл не принимал копенгагенскую интерпретацию, так как считал её абсурдной. В то время когда Белл доказал своё неравенство, существующая экспериментальная техника ещё не позволяла его проверить. Но Белл надеялся, что будущие эксперименты смогут опровергнуть копенгагенскую интерпретацию, так как он так же, как и Эйнштейн, не верил в “действие призраков”...

Вдохновлённые идеями Белла, А. Аспект, Ж. Далибар и Ж. Роже из Оптического института Парижского Университета в 1982 году осуществили эксперимент, аналогичный мысленному эксперименту Эйнштейна-Подольского-Розена...

...Таким образом, вопреки замыслу авторов, эксперимент подтвердил одно из самых странных свойств квантового мира  – нелокальность...

...Необходимо отметить, что в настоящее время нелокальный характер квантовых процессов – это *многократно проверенный экспериментальный факт*..."

Подробнее: http://quantmagic.narod.ru/volumes/VOL132004/p3158.html

----------


## Tong Po

> Ответ здесь такой, что вот эта самая квантовая непредсказуемость.. она настолько мизерна по сравнению с глобальным эффектом действия всегда последовательных законов природы,


А вот тут Вы очень даже заблуждаетесь:

"Вплоть до настоящего времени эксперименты подтверждают худшие опасения Эйнштейна. Фотоны, нейтроны, и даже целые атомы иногда ведут себя как волны, а иногда – как частицы, однако в действительности они не имеют никакой определённой формы до тех пор, пока их не подвергают измерениям… Измерение одного квантового объекта может мгновенно повлиять на другой, расположенный далеко от него.* Такое странное поведение может встречаться не только в микромире, но и у достаточно больших объектов, видимых невооружённым глазом.*"

Хорган Дж. “Квантовая философия” (В мире науки №9-10, 1992) .

----------


## Tong Po

> Выбирающего нет.


А никто и не утверждал этого. В абсолютном смысле. В относительном - есть. Наприме, Zom. Он выбрал традицию Тхеравада.

----------


## Karadur

> Вот интересно, главный аргумент в свободу воли - квантовые скажем так эффекты.


Не совсем. Квантовые эффекты - это аргумент против детерминизма. Мир индетерминистичен. С детерминизмом свободной воли не было бы.

Но индетерминизм, строго говоря, не доказывает наличия свободной воли. Он её разрешает, но не доказывает. 
Но т.к. мы можем наблюдать нашу волю непосредственно, то нет причин объявлять её несвободной. Попросту нет аргументов.




> Ответ здесь такой, что вот эта самая квантовая непредсказуемость.. она настолько мизерна по сравнению с глобальным эффектом действия всегда последовательных законов природы,


Только не следует забывать, что все законы природы вытекают из квантовых законов. Всё, что мы видим вокруг - это квантовый мир, просто в макроскопических масштабах.




> что ей можно принебречь при просчёте глобальных явлений макромира - как например, по сабжу - человеческого выбора.


Как же можно, изучая здание, пренебрегать фундаментом?




> Неопределённость (нестабильность, непредсказуемость, хаотичность) есть - но она настолько мизерна


Неопределённость фундаментальна, причём неважно, проявляется ли наша воля и сознание через эту неопределённость или нет.




> Именно поэтому Будда мог предсказывать очень далёкое будущее.


Для любого радиоактивного ядра можно сделать предсказание, что оно распадётся, если знать, что оно радиоактивно и знать, что такое радиоактивность вообще. Если не знать про радиоактивность, про причины и условия, при которых она проявляется, то и предсказания по поводу распада ядра сделать нельзя.

У Будды, конечно, знание причин и условий получше, чем у нас, и он может давать предсказания масштабнее, но это не отменяет индетерминизм, неопределённость, свободу воли и т.д.

----------


## AlexТ

> Не совсем понял. Детерминизм означает, что выбор на 100% однозначен и определяется предыдущими условиями.


Я имел ввиду 100% обусловленость причинами как детерминизм. 
И 
0%  обусловленость причинами как индетерминизм. 





> Но мы видим, что наш мир индетерменистичен. Да, мы ограничены и обусловлены, но всё-таки не являемся автоматами.


На сколько я понимаю, только квантовый 'мир' индетерминистический. 
Макро мир, как правило, следует классичискими законами. 






> Индетерминистичность мира, в свою очередь, не доказывает, что свобода воли есть, но и не мешает ей быть. 
> Если Вы считаете иначе, покажите, каким образом индетерминизм не разрешает свободу воли.


Если намерение приходит случайно и непредсказуемо, то где здесь свобода воли? Намерение просто возникло без причин. Решение не зависит, не обусловлено, не детерминировано  ни кем ('Атманом') и ни чем.


Выбор  пути к Ниббана или к вращение в Самсаре - Обусловлен.  "Никто" его не делает.     Никто не решает также следовать Б8П,  "жизнь заставляет".   Будда был, он дал учение, это учение служит необходимым условием для становления Архатом.  5 контролирующих индрий это условия для  скорости и легкость  продвижения по пути.  Они также не-Я.

----------


## Айвар

> У Будды, конечно, знание причин и условий получше, чем у нас, и он может давать предсказания масштабнее, но это не отменяет индетерминизм, неопределённость, свободу воли и т.д.


Все открытия в науке сделаны на основании посылки о взаимообусловленности явлений. Наука вообще весьма традициональна, там не любят гадалок. Интересен, например факт победы в "битве экстрасенсов" таможенника, который по долгу своей службы очень долгое время наблюдал манеры и поведение людей, что в конце концов привело к развитию у него дара ясновидения, так просто забавный факт.

Обозначение "необусловленность" это действительно весьма распространенный в сансаре факт, так как прикрывает очевидное невежество (неведение).

----------


## Pavel

> А никто и не утверждал этого. В абсолютном смысле. В относительном - есть. Наприме, Zom. Он выбрал традицию Тхеравада.


И даже здесь следовало бы проявлять бОльшую осторожность и не переходить логически от неспособности "объять необъятное" к несуществованию "необъятного".

----------


## Pavel

> Все открытия в науке сделаны на основании посылки о *взаимо*обусловленности явлений.


Только в науке вот это "взаимо-" не лепят ко всем обусловленностям, а только к тем, где наблюдают взаимное влияние *взаимо*действующих объектов. В буддизме же, похоже, слово "взаимообусловленность" не несет в себе никакого смысла и используется на самом деле в значении "обусловленность", что в принципе никого особо не раздражает, т.к. отрицается существование объектов как таковых, а следовательно любой процесс можно назвать любым словом, лишь бы другим было как-то вдомек, о чем идет речь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вы способны создавать условия ада своими свободными волевыми действиями, и способны их не создавать.


Павел, это звучит ровно так же, и так же смешно, как разговоры христиан про свободу выбора между богом и дьяволом. Я то (конечно по простоте душевной) считаю что выбор здесь определяют знания. Человек осознаёт что то (распознаёт) и действует. 




> Как, я уже говорил ранее, именно предопределенность личностных действий провозглашает неизменную сущность в форме совокупности причин и следствий, т.е. агента, существующего самого в себе.


Это имеет смысл мне говорить, если бы я верил в карму. Тогда бы можно было бы мне говорить про неизменную сущность. Материалисты не верят и в душу тоже  :Smilie: 
Так что об этом стоит говорить буддистам, но у них достаточная софистическая база, для того, чтобы объяснить кто перерождается, когда никого нет на самом деле  :Smilie:  




> Именно по причине привязанности к идее предопределенности Вам не удается понять, что в ады не попадают за что-то, т.е. не в результате стечения определенного набора причин (не по воле Бога возникает наказание) кто-то оказывается в адах.


Павел, либо по воле атмана, либо по воле случая, либо по стечению обстоятельств. Вариант с атманом означает самость и свободу воли, которая выше внешней причинности. Вариант со случаем, это вариант правильности квантовых вычислений, я вот с неравенствами Белла ещё не разобрался, может и есть случайность абсолютно беспричинная, хотя она, как не раз правильно заметил Karadur, не доказывает атмана, а просто ещё больше усугубляет положение человека: мало того, что он обусловлен различными причинами, так ещё случай, над которым он тоже не властен, может управлять его жизнью. Так вот если причинность и случай, я могу наблюдать в жизни и в результатах научных опытов, то атмана наблюдать не могу.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Ну вот тут почитайте (без особо сложных уравнений, достаточно популярно):


Спасибо, попробую разобраться.




> Тут я не совсем понимаю - Вы хотите, чтобы я объяснил, почему нет скрытых параметров (т.е. не наблюдается детерминизма?)


Да, только в рамках эксперимента, а не мира. Вы мне на вопрос: как велосипед едет? В который раз отвечаете - потому что это его фундаментальное свойство (ехать) или потому что поставили такой эксперимент и теперь мы знаем - ездит.

----------


## Pavel

Мне совершенно понятны попытки людей на основании постулатов квантовой физики обосновать способность ума к свободному волеизъявлению. Однако, не следует забывать, что квантовая физика пока в большей степени является разделом теоретической физики, а не экспериментальной. Проблема же рассуждения о предопределенности волеизъявления лежит не в области теоретических ошибок, а прежде всего в области практических ошибок, на что сразу же указывал sergey. 

Основой буддизма является выбор Пути, который влечет за собой всю полноту *персональной* ответственности за каждую свою мысль, каждое свое слово и каждое свое действие. По этой причине именно в буддизме представление о карме не тождественно представлению о судьбе. Карма в буддизме является прежде всего продуктом жизнедеятельности человека, формирование которой может осуществляться осознанно путем принятия волевого решения и прежде всего в сторону уменьшения ее обусловливающего значения, т.е. в сторону Освобождения. И понимание личной свободы и всей связанной с ней ответственности за свои поступки - это краеугольный камень буддизма, который ведет к практическому и прежде всего осознанному личному участию в формировании условий прекращения страданий.

Теоретизирование же на предмет предопределенности всего происходящего по причине обусловленности всего наблюдаемого (наблюдаемый феномен не обусловленным быть не может по определению по причине обусловливающего на него влияния наблюдателя) является оторванным от практики прекращения страдания теоретизированием, которое в буддизме критикуется как неразумное действие. Влечения к рассуждениям о том, что "Я - вот это...", "Я - не это...", "Я - ни то и ни это...", "Я - и то. и это...", "Я есть...", "Меня нет..." относятся в буддизме к тем влечениям, которые следует устранять путем постижения, суть которого сводится к следующему: "Вот я вижу страдание. Вот я вижу причины его возникновения. Вот я вижу путь прекращения страдания." И выбирать надо именно этот путь. А раз надо выбирать путь, то и есть кому его выбирать, и есть свобода выбора. Раз есть страдание, которое можно видеть, то есть видящий страдание.

----------


## Pavel

> Так вот если причинность и случай, я могу наблюдать в жизни и в результатах научных опытов, то атмана наблюдать не могу.


Вы, видимо не поняли, о чем я говорил. А говорил я о том, что "Я" формирует ваш ум. Ваши способности формирует ваш ум. Ваши наблюдения формирует ваш ум. Ваша жизнь наблюдается, пока наблюдается ваш ум (представление о страдании и благе и волевая устремленность от страдания к благу). Ваши научные опыты - проявление вашего ума. Можно наблюдать атмана, а можно наблюдать его отсутствие как в жизни, так и в научных опытах. Ум может сформировать отсутствие способности наблюдать наличие атмана или же отсутствие атмана как в жизни, так и в научных опытах. 

Ум наблюдаем умом. Ум формируем умом. Ум не атман, так как обусловлен. Ум изначально свободен в своем целеполагании и соответственно волеизъявлении. Вашему уму решать, что наблюдать ему, а чего не наблюдать. Вашему уму формировать и причины таких решений. Вашему же уму и претерпевать последствия его решений.

И не поймите меня так, будто бы я провозглашаю идею о том, что вне ума ничего нет. Я физиолог до мозга костей и вижу влияние внешних по отношению к уму факторов на формирование этого ума. Но я вижу и способность ума менять эти внешние факторы, т.е. заставлять их работать на него, а не против него. Я не привязан к идее, что ум тождественен мозгу. Я не привязан к идее, что нет ничего вне ума или материальный мир - это наши выдумки. Поэтому я смело заявляю, что мой ум свободен, хотя и подвержен влияниям (обусловлен) и не всеведущ.

----------


## Karadur

> Я имел ввиду 100% обусловленость причинами как детерминизм. 
> И 
> 0%  обусловленость причинами как индетерминизм.


В таком случае Вы употребляете термин "детерминизм" в другом смысле, не общепринятом.
Детерминизм и обусловленность - разные понятия.




> На сколько я понимаю, только квантовый 'мир' индетерминистический. 
> Макро мир, как правило, следует классичискими законами.


Классические законы - следствие квантовых. 
Скажем, окржающие нас предметы не разлетаются на атомы только потому, что атомы и молекулы в них сцеплены электромагнитными силами, а электроны на своих орбитах подчиняются квантовым законам.




> Если намерение приходит случайно и непредсказуемо, то где здесь свобода воли? Намерение просто возникло без причин. Решение не зависит, не обусловлено, не детерминировано  ни кем ('Атманом') и ни чем.


Нигде не говорилось, что намерение приходит случайно.
Физика, как естественная наука, доказывает, что мир недетрминистичен.
Это не отменяет обсусловленности и ничего не говорит о природе нашей воли и механизмах намерения.

Индетерминизм разрешает свободу воли, но не доказывает её и не объясняет, как воля "работает".

Пример с радиокативным ядром - это _не доказательство_, а просто _пример_ явления, которое _обусловлено и индетерминистично одновременно_. 

Данный пример не доказывает свободу воли, а опровергает аргументацию против свободы воли, которая здесь звучала. Чтобы доказать отсутствие свободы воли, Вам придётся найти другие аргументы (но это будет непросто).

Нельзя говорить, что детерминизм равен обусловленности, а индетерминизм - необусловленности.

Случайность, непредсказуемость, обсуловленность и детерминизм - это разные вещи, они не взаимно-однозначны.




> Выбор пути к Ниббана или к вращение в Самсаре - Обусловлен.


Да. Но обусловленность не означает, что выбор абсолютно предопределён (детерминирован).

----------


## AlexТ

Вопрос Karadur у


Теоретически спрашивая, будет ли выбор идентичным или другим если прошлое вдруг опять идентично повторится на 100%?
Если повторить условия на 100%, то будут ли решения на 100% такими же?

----------


## Karadur

> квантовых вычислений, я вот с неравенствами Белла ещё не разобрался, может и есть случайность абсолютно беспричинная,


Не совсем так. В том-то и дело, что эта случайность - обусловлена.
Возьмём опять пример с радиоактивным ядром. Оно состоит из таких же протонов и нейтронов, как и стабильное, но у них другая конфигурация, количество и т.п. Т.е. на случайность влияют условия. Обсуловленность остаётся даже для случайных процессов.




> Мне совершенно понятны попытки людей на основании постулатов квантовой физики обосновать способность ума к свободному волеизъявлению.


Квантовая физика в данном разговоре нужна только для того, чтобы показать индетерминизм.

Повторю, индетерминизм не доказывает свободы воли. Он её _разрешает_ в принципе, но не обосновывает.

Примеры из квантовой физики опровергают аргумент, что "раз всё предопределено, то нет даже относительной свободы", а также опровергает тезис, что из обусловленности следует детерминистичность.




> Однако, не следует забывать, что квантовая физика пока в большей степени является разделом теоретической физики, а не экспериментальной.


Это не так; все обсуждаемые феномены нашли подтверждение в экспериментах. Индетерминизм - наблюдаемый факт.

----------


## Karadur

> Теоретически спрашивая, будет ли выбор идентичным или другим если прошлое вдруг опять идентично повторится на 100%?


Вот, в этом суть детерминизма. У нас есть система (набор частиц) и её начальное состояние А. Мы приводим систему в состояние А (с абсолютной точностью) и видим, что она перешла в состояние Б.
Если мир детерминистичен, то после состояния А всегда будет Б. Это означает, что на самом деле никакого выбора нет.

А квантовая механика говорит, что после А не всегда будет Б. Оно будет только с какой-то вероятностью. Кроме Б, может быть ещё и В.
А если система сложная, то количество вариантов растёт, появляются варианты Г, Д и т.д. 
При этом, что интересно, ни один вариант не будет нарушать законов природы, хоть микроскопических, хоть макроскопических.

Если мы включим сознание живого существа в рассматриваемую систему, то получится, что и выбор может быть разным. Т.е. проявление воли - индетерминистично.

Но - повторю ещё раз - индетерминизм здесь не объясняет сознания и не объясняет, как работает воля. Можно спекулировать, что воля и/или сознание проявляется через квантовую вероятность, но увы, пока нет строгих доказательств этому.

----------


## Pavel

> Индетерминизм - наблюдаемый факт.


Я надеюсь, что Вы понимаете, о чем говорите и следовательно понимаете, что отсутствие наблюдения феномена (явления) не является наблюдением "явления отсутствия", т.к. отсутствие явления не является явлением. Можем ли мы сказать о том, что наблюдаем факт бесконечности вселенной или наблюдаем пустоту как факт мироустройства?

Индетерминизм - логически выводимый (теоретический) факт, т.е. факт теоретический, а не наблюдаемый. С наблюдениями (экспериментальной частью) в квантовой физике пока все достаточно плохо. Поэтому даже свет может наблюдаться как частица, а может наблюдаться как волна. И электрон, о котором Вы говорите в своих наблюдаемых свойствах не наблюдается однозначно ни как структурная единица атома, ни как еденица энергии. В зависимости от контекста рассмотрения мы теоретически обосновываем те или иные свойства тех или иных структурных единиц. Но этот вопрос еще меньше имеет отношение к обсуждению возможности свободного волеизъявления. 

Хотелось бы лишь дать повод поразмышлять на тему, насколько логически или экспериментально доказуемо отсутствие существования чего бы то ни было. Подумайте.

----------


## Karadur

> Я надеюсь, что Вы понимаете, о чем говорите и следовательно понимаете, что отсутствие наблюдения феномена (явления) не является наблюдением "явления отсутствия", т.к. отсутствие явления не является явлением.


Мы можем изучать системы (в частности, квантовые) и говорить, подходят ли они под определение детерминизма. Квантовые системы, а следовательно и все остальные физические объекты, индетерминистичны. Т.е. они обладают другим свойством, несовместимым с детерминизмом. Индетерминизм в квантовом мире - это не отсутствие детерминизма, это другое свойство. Квантовый индетерминизм не произволен, он имеет определённые характеристики и подчиняется своим законам.




> Индетерминизм - логически выводимый (теоретический) факт, т.е. факт теоретический, а не наблюдаемый.


Именно что наблюдаемый, тут уже приводились несколько раз ссылки. Читайте про неравенства Белла и *практические* опыты по их проверке.
Такие опыты проводились неоднократно.




> С наблюдениями (экспериментальной частью) в квантовой физике пока все достаточно плохо.


Напротив, там сильна именно практическая часть. 




> Поэтому даже свет может наблюдаться как частица, а может наблюдаться как волна. И электрон, о котором Вы говорите в своих наблюдаемых свойствах не наблюдается однозначно ни как структурная единица атома, ни как еденица энергии.


И?.. Это не означает, что невозможно изучать свойства электрона. Их изучают вплоть до выделения отдельных частиц.

----------


## Tong Po

> Однако, не следует забывать, что квантовая физика пока в большей степени является разделом теоретической физики, а не экспериментальной.



Многократно и систематически подтверждена экспериментами. В ссылке, которую я дал выше есть описания некоторых, в библиографии по ссылке найдёте другие. Другое дело, что общая теория поля не сформулирована, природа гравитации неизвестна, ну и т.п. 

И никто тут с помощью квантовой физики не пытается ни объяснить работу сознания, ни обосновать свободу воли. С помощью квантовой физики Вам пытаются показать недетерминистичность мира, при чём наблюдаемое и на практике и предсказанное в теории. Хотя, если вспомнить антропный принцип, то можно легко и к сознанию перейти (ну не легко, но всё же). Кроме того редукция волновой функции показывает именно взаимозависимость наблюдателя и наблюдаемого. А наблюдатель - это, в конечном счёте - сознание.

----------

Karadur (10.02.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Многократно и систематически подтверждена экспериментами. В ссылке, которую я дал выше есть описания некоторых, в библиографии по ссылке найдёте другие.


Хорошая статья. Вы ее сами читали? В ней конкретно говорится, каким образом должно интерпретировать экспериментальные данные и причины, по которым эти данные доказывают противоположные точки зрения. Именно по причине экспериментальной доказательности противоположных точек зрения до сих пор ситуация такова:



> Даже в наше время некоторые учёные, также как и Эйнштейн, придерживаются статистической интерпретации квантовой механики и отвергают копенгагенскую. *Они предполагают, что частица движется по определённой траектории, но её движение зависит от каких-то пока неизвестных скрытых параметров.* Они надеются ввести в квантовую механику эти дополнительные параметры, чтобы можно было однозначно предсказать движение частицы. *С этой точки зрения объективной неопределённости и случайности не существует.* Просто нам пока неизвестны значения скрытых параметров. Предполагается, что новая теория будет иметь локальный характер, в отличие от квантовой механики. Как уже отмечалось, квантовая механика считается нелокальной теорией, потому что в ней измерения, сделанные над одной частью системы, могут мгновенно изменить состояние другой части системы.


Я понимаю, что Вы можете быть прозорливее Эйнштейна и следовательно воспринимать его эксперименты не доказательными в отличии от тех "многократных и систематических", что подкрепляют противоположную точку зрения. Однако, в основе экспериментов обеих сторон заложен главный принцип, который сводится к следующей методологии: "Допускаем, что механика взаимодействий такова. Если она такова, то следует провести такой-то эксперимент, результаты которого следует интерпретировать на основе представления, что механика такова". И такой эксперимент вписывается (естесственно!!!) в предшествующую ему теорию, но НЕ СНИМАЕТ ИМЕЮЩИХСЯ ПРОТИВОРЕЧИЙ В ТЕОРИИ, т.е. собственно не выполняет той функции, которой от него ждут. Вот как такой эксперимент описан в статье, на которую Вы даете ссылку:



> Приведённый эксперимент в деталях описал Ричард Фейнман в своих лекциях по физике. Вот его комментарий к нему [5,с.218]:
> 
> Предположим, что внутри электрона есть механизм какого-то рода, определяющий, куда электрон собирается попасть. Тогда эта машина должна определить также, через какое отверстие он намерен проследовать. Но не забывайте, что вся эта внутриэлектронная механика не должна зависеть от того, что делаем мы, и, в частности, от того, открыли мы данное отверстие или нет. Значит, если электрон, отправляясь в путь, уже прикинул, сквозь какую дырку он протиснется и где он приземлится, то для электронов, облюбовавших отверстие 1, мы получим распределение Р1, а для остальных – распределение Р2. А тогда для тех электронов, которые прошли через оба отверстия, с необходимостью распределение окажется суммой Р1 + Р2. Не видно способа обойти этот вывод. Но мы экспериментально доказали, что он неверен. Никто ещё не нашёл отгадки этой головоломки. Стало быть, в настоящее время приходится ограничиваться расчётом вероятностей. Мы говорим “в настоящее время”, но мы очень серьёзно подозреваем, что всё это – уже навсегда, и разгрызть этот орешек человеку не по зубам, ибо такова природа вещей.
> 
> И в другом месте [5,с.215]:
> 
> Вот как мы обязаны рассуждать, чтобы не делать ошибочных предсказаний. Если вы следите за отверстиями, а точнее, если у вас есть прибор, способный узнавать, сквозь какое отверстие из двух прошёл электрон, то вы можете говорить, что он прошёл сквозь отверстие 1 (или 2). Но если вы не пытались узнать, где прошёл электрон, если в опыте не было ничего возмущающего электроны, то вы не смеете думать, что электрон прошёл либо сквозь отверстие 1, либо сквозь отверстие 2. Если вы всё же начнёте так думать и затем делать различные выводы, то, несомненно, натворите ошибок в анализе.


Но мне кажется, что мы так можем еще глубже увязнуть в теме, которая, как я уже говорил. не имеет к буддизму никакого отношения.

Буддизм не является учением о мироустройстве, а следовательно не стоит искать объяснения тем или иным буддийским точкам зрения в теориях о мироустройстве - породится больше противоречий, чем появится понимания.

----------

Zom (10.02.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> С этой точки зрения объективной неопределённости и случайности не существует.


Вы до конца статью не дочитали или не поняли её смысла. Там как раз написано, что "эта точка зрения" была опровергнута опытами.

Белл хотел найти скрытые параметры и разработал специальную теорию для того, чтобы на опытах подтвердить их наличие.

Но опыты подтвердили их отсутствие. Читайте дальше:




> Необходимо отметить, что в настоящее время нелокальный характер квантовых процессов – это многократно проверенный экспериментальный факт. Например, группой Гизина (N. Gisin) в Женеве был проведён корреляционный опыт [...]


....




> Буддизм не является учением о мироустройстве, а следовательно не стоит искать объяснения тем или иным буддийским точкам зрения в теориях о мироустройстве


Почему не стоит? Это означало бы, что буддизм не имеет никакого отношения к окружающему миру.

В данном случае, с точки зрения философии, нас не интересуют детали выкладок и опытов по проверке неравенств Белла. Нам важно понимать то, что мир индетерминистичен. Это важный момент для понимания не только естественной науки, но и буддийской философии. Которая, кстати, вовсе не предполагает детерминизма.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы до конца статью не дочитали или не поняли её смысла. Там как раз написано, что "эта точка зрения" была опровергнута опытами.


Вы вправе предполагать такое. Я же вижу, что статья говорит о том, что эксперименты, поставленные в различных условиях не позволяют получить сколь-либо удовлетворительной интерпретации результатов. В этой связи возникает потребность вводить новое представление о характере движения квантовых объектов, чтобы снять противоречия, порождаемые экспериментальной частью. Другими словами экспериментальная часть не доказывает, а порождает парадоксы, а теоретическая часть пытается снять их парадоксальность вводом новых теоретических представлений. 
Но не вижу необходимости дискутировать на тему понимания смысла статьи. Квантовая механика - наука теоретическая, которую Фейнман охарактеризовал как и не понятную никому. Вы пытаетесь показаться умнее Фейнмана?



> Было время, когда газеты писали, что теорию относительности понимают только двенадцать человек. Мне лично не верится, что это правда. Возможно, было время, когда её понимал всего один человек, так как только он разобрался в том, что происходит, и не написал ещё об этом статьи. После же того, как учёные прочли эту статью, многие так или иначе поняли теорию относительности, и, я думаю, их было больше двенадцати. Но, мне кажется, я смело могу сказать, что квантовой механики никто не понимает.


Стоит ли в качестве аргументации использовать мало-понятные аргументы, да еще и основанные на теории, в которой отсутствует общепринятое представление об объекте исследования и общепринятые представления о принципах движения этого объекта? Удивительно, но создается впечатление, что словосочетание "квантовая физика" на буддийском форуме встречается чаще, чем на любом физическом или общеобразовательном сайте.



> Почему не стоит? Это означало бы, что буддизм не имеет никакого отношения к окружающему миру.


А буддизм и не имеет никакого отношения к окружающему миру. Буддизм имеет строго ограниченное отношение к живому существу. При этом настолько ограниченное понятием страдания, что вынужден из числа живых существ исключать растения. Именно по этой причине современная наука находит соприкосновение с идеями буддизма лишь в области психологии и философии (которую, кстати, лучше наукой все-таки не называть). Так зачем со стороны буддизма раз за разом искать соприкосновения с наукой и научным представлением о мироустройстве?



> В данном случае, с точки зрения философии, нас не интересуют детали выкладок и опытов по проверке неравенств Белла. Нам важно понимать то, что мир индетерминистичен. Это важный момент для понимания не только естественной науки, но и буддийской философии. Которая, кстати, вовсе не предполагает детерминизма.


Другими словами, Вы считаете, что для понимания этого (отсутствия предопределенности поступков в буддийской философии) не достаточно взять ручку со стола, а затем положить ее на стол, сломать карандаш, а затем заточить его, но необходимо усвоить доказуемость экспериментальной практики в квантовой механике?..  :Smilie:  Ваше право считать такие методы постижения Пути прекращения страданий эффективными. Я старался лишь предостеречь от поспешного уверования в доказательность экспериментов в квантовой физике.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы ее сами читали? В ней конкретно говорится, каким образом должно интерпретировать экспериментальные данные и причины, по которым эти данные доказывают противоположные точки зрения. Именно по причине экспериментальной доказательности противоположных точек зрения до сих пор ситуация


Вы, действительно, дочитайте *до конца* статью. Там нет выводов в пользу предположения Эйнштейна, что ввсе не значит того, что Эйнштейн был какой-то не такой. Просто на то время не было проведено соответсвующих опытов, позже они были проведены и доказана неправомерность *предположения* Эйнштейна. Другое дело, что Копенгагенская интерпритация не единственная, есть ещё, наприммер интерпритация Эверетта (она тоже не-Эйштейновская) или, в этой же статье - дискретное движение. Но все эти интерпритации, какие бы разные они не были - это интерпритации того, что квантовая механика - полная, что нет скрытых факторов, что нет однозначной детерминированности.




> Но не вижу необходимости дискутировать на тему понимания смысла статьи. Квантовая механика - наука теоретическая, которую Фейнман охарактеризовал как и не понятную никому.


Фейнман не писал, что квантовая механика - наука теоретическая. И он не писал, что она не понятна никому. Нет там таких слов. Есть проблемы со "здравосмысленным" объяснением некоторых квантовых наблюдаемых парадоксов. Но и в буддизме, такое сплошь и рядом. Почитайте, например, классические читтаматринские тексты. "Здравосмысленный" в данном случае - обыденный. В этом физика и буддизм похожи. И в том, что и там и там высшей праманой является прямое  восприятие  (в физике - эксперимент). И они есть.

----------


## Tong Po

[QUOTE]Буддизм имеет строго ограниченное отношение к живому существу.[/QUOTE

Вы до сих пор не поняли, что буддизм не выделяет отдельно "окружающий мир" и живое существо? Он не рассматривает некий "мир без существ, он не рассматривает некое существо без мира. И в этом тоже сходство с квантовой физикой: см. антропный принцип, см. прблему наблюдателя и наблюдаемого (в той же статье об этом есть).

----------


## Pavel

> Фейнман не писал, что квантовая механика - наука теоретическая. И он не писал, что она не понятна никому.


Да, он написал "никто не понимает", ведь я же сразу привел цитату его слов.



> Есть проблемы со "здравосмысленным" объяснением некоторых квантовых наблюдаемых парадоксов.


Хорошо, что Вы уже признаете, что в квантовой механике экспериментально наблюдаем мы парадоксы, а не экспериментальные наблюдения нечто доказывают или позволяют сделать однозначные выводы.



> В этом физика и буддизм похожи. И в том, что и там и там высшей праманой является прямое  восприятие  (в физике - эксперимент). И они есть.


Постепенно Вы поймете, что не физика похожа на буддизм или буддизм на физику, а физики и буддисты одинаковы в образе действования.

----------


## Pavel

> Другое дело, что Копенгагенская интерпритация не единственная, есть ещё, наприммер интерпритация Эверетта (она тоже не-Эйштейновская) или, в этой же статье - дискретное движение. Но все эти интерпритации, какие бы разные они не были - это интерпритации того, что квантовая механика - полная, что нет скрытых факторов, что нет однозначной детерминированности.


Итак Вы видите отсутствие единообразной интерпретации экспериментальных данных, но готовы настаивать на том, что они что-то доказывают лишь на том основании, что в этих данных или интерпретациях отсутствует признак детерминированности? Хороши же методы получения выводов. Разве Вам не достаточно тех экспериментальных данных, в которых присутствует наблюдение и интерпретация детерминированности? Почему эти экспериментальные данные вдруг перестали что-то доказывать "многократно и систематически". Еще раз обращу Ваше внимание, что сегодняшняя квантовая физика представляет собой многообразие противоречивых представлений об объекте исследования, формах движения объекта и возникает лишь по причине опоры на разнообразие констант. Введем в качестве аксиомы непреодолимость скоростного барьера - получаем одну интерпретацию. Введем в качестве аксиомы дискретность движения - другое. Так или иначе квантовая механика не дает пока понимания причин возникновения парадоксов, возникающих как противоречие экспериментальных и теоретических данных, заложенных в основу эксперимента.

 Нравится искать аналогии буддизму, Вы легко их найдете во всем. Но имейте в виду, что часто это выглядит, как в том анекдоте, где пациент жалуется психиатору, на то. что ему во всем мерещится женская грудь (в подушке, мячике и часах ходиках). Суть анекдота в том, что у пациента тому есть логическое объяснение.  :Smilie:

----------


## Karadur

> Вы вправе предполагать такое. Я же вижу, что статья говорит о том, что эксперименты, поставленные в различных условиях не позволяют получить сколь-либо удовлетворительной интерпретации результатов.


Ну тут Вы спорите с общеизвестными фактами. Непонятна эта статья - найдите другие.
Дело в том, что практические результаты говорят в пользу индетерминизма. 

А интерпретации нужны лишь для объяснения, почему мир именно таков и что стоит за случайностью в квантовом мире. Фактически, все интерпретации квантовой механики являются по большому счёту спекуляциями, поскольку не предлагают практических методов для проверки.

Но случайность сама по себе неоспорима, т.к. наблюдается _практически_.

Про интерпретации можно почитать здесь:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpr...ntum_mechanics

Там в конце есть занятная табличка со всеми или большинством известных интерпретаций. 




> А буддизм и не имеет никакого отношения к окружающему миру.


Т.е. Абхидхарму зря писали?




> Другими словами, Вы считаете, что для понимания этого (отсутствия предопределенности поступков в буддийской философии) не достаточно взять ручку со стола, а затем положить ее на стол, сломать карандаш, а затем заточить его, но необходимо усвоить доказуемость экспериментальной практики в квантовой механике?..


Все эти действия с ручкой могут быть предопределены. Необходимы более тонкие опыты и наблюдения, чтобы доказать индетерминизм.

----------


## Pavel

> Т.е. Абхидхарму зря писали?


Возьму на себя смелость предположить, что зря. Хотя готов допустить, что кому-то она необходима.



> *Все эти действия* с ручкой *могут быть предопределены*. Необходимы более тонкие опыты и наблюдения, чтобы доказать индетерминизм.


Раз все действия [с ручкой] могут быть предопределены, то и нечего доказывать или опровергать. Все может быть. А человек по-прежнему будет затачивать карандаши, брать ручку или класть ее на стол. С точки зрения Вашей же логики и все механизмы экспериментального или теоретического самоубеждения могут быть предопределены как и любые  практические действия [с ручкой, ускорителем частиц, листом бумаги, мыслью...]. Непредопределенность в таком случае остается лишь в самосущем мироустройстве, внешнем по отношению к наблюдателю, чьи действия всегда могут быть (оставаться) предопределены.

Если Вы не понимаете, что любой последовательностью экспериментальных действий или действиями по интерпретации полученных экспериментально данных человек формирует свое представление, т.е. совершает действие, ничем не отличное от затачивания карандаша, а не проникает в основы самосущего Мироздания, внешнего по отношению к нему мира, то мне не удастся Вам объяснить, почему усилия по переформированию чужих убеждений путем привлечения его внимания к "общепризнанным" идеям квантовой механики будут тщетны.

----------


## Айвар

> Только в науке вот это "взаимо-" не лепят ко всем обусловленностям, а только к тем, где наблюдают взаимное влияние *взаимо*действующих объектов. В буддизме же, похоже, слово "взаимообусловленность" не несет в себе никакого смысла и используется на самом деле в значении "обусловленность", что в принципе никого особо не раздражает, т.к. отрицается существование объектов как таковых, а следовательно любой процесс можно назвать любым словом, лишь бы другим было как-то вдомек, о чем идет речь.


Полностью согласен, что посылка есть. Так например, в начальной школе учат азам, а в высшей школе учат самостоятельности.
Дело в том, сансара полна аффектов и безумного поведения, поэтому буддисты стараются напомнить людям, что они сами творцы своего собственного счастья и несчастья. 

Буддийская обусловленность носит кармический характер, равно как и вся сансарическая деятельность. Ведь никто не ждет того, что репа вырастет и даст плод в виде ананаса.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Айвар

> Буддизм не является учением о мироустройстве, а следовательно не стоит искать объяснения тем или иным буддийским точкам зрения в теориях о мироустройстве - породится больше противоречий, чем появится понимания.


Буддизм как школа, учит в том числе и логике. Поэтому не надо клеветать на буддизм. В буддизме полностью объяснены все вопросы, на которые имеет смысл отвечать. Почему? - Да потому, что он содержит, правильный метод ответа и вопроса, который возможен только на основании полного и всестороннего развития всех способностей человека, кроме эгоистических ...

----------


## Pavel

> ...никто не ждет того, что репа вырастет и даст плод в виде ананаса.


Да и ананас из ананаса тоже никто не ждет. Наоборот, в самой ненавязчивой форме объясняется, что если хочешь дождаться ананаса, то сделай свой выбор - подбирать для него почву или нет, сажать его или нет, поливать его или нет. А сидеть "мудрецом, вопиющим в пустыне" в ожидании "ранних-или-поздних-судьбой-назначенных" всходов ананаса среди раскаленных песков как минимум не разумно.

Представление об изначально свободной природе ума - одна почва. Представление о детерминизме в действиях и их последствиях - другая почва. Каждому выбирать почву для взращивания своего ананаса.

----------


## Айвар

> Представление об изначально свободной природе ума - одна почва.


Поделитесь, откуда у вас возникли представления о изначально свободной природе ума?  :Smilie: 

А так же тем, куда вас привел этот выбор? Но может быть я хочу слишком много, тогда, извините. Ведь то, что вы говорите, есть по сути зрелый плод воззрения. Нирвана действительно имеет другую почву для того, чтобы вырос ананас "нирвана", то есть почву альтруизма.

----------


## Pavel

> Буддизм как школа, учит в том числе и логике.


Надеюсь, Вы не станете утверждать, что лигика пригодна лишь для объяснения мироустройства? 


> Поэтому не надо клеветать на буддизм.


Почему поэтому? Где логика, которой учит буддизм?



> В буддизме полностью объяснены все вопросы, на которые имеет смысл отвечать. Почему? - Да потому, что он содержит, правильный метод ответа и вопроса,


А здесь где логика? Разве констатация наличия правильного метода ответа и вопроса может являться логическим ответом на вопрос, почему в буддизме объяснены все вопросы? Объяснены все вопросы могут быть и в отсутствии правильного метода и при наличии лишь желания объяснять в отсутствии метода вообще.
Разве станет предпосылка в виде наличия лестницы у человека основанием для того, чтобы он влез во все окна? А ведь лестница - правильный метод для лазания по окнам и балконам...  :Smilie:

----------

Айвар (10.02.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Поделитесь, откуда у вас возникли представления о изначально свободной природе ума? .


Айвар, воззрение не берется откуда-то. Воззрение - это кармический плод. Карма у меня такая.



> А так же тем, куда вас привел этот выбор?


Если Вы не читали несколько последних страниц этой темы, то коротко могу Вам сформулировать итог: данное воззрение меня привело к освобождению от определенности моих мыслей, речи и поступков внешними по отношению к моему уму силами и вместе с этим к полноте ответственности за свои действия, которые воспринимаются мной как свободное волеизъявление. Другими словами после обретения такого воззрения у меня не возникает больше объяснения своим поступкам в духе "у меня не было другого выбора".

----------

Айвар (10.02.2010)

----------


## Айвар

Смеялся




> Объяснены все вопросы могут быть и в отсутствии правильного метода и при наличии лишь желания объяснять в отсутствии метода вообще.


Например?




> Разве станет предпосылка в виде наличия лестницы у человека основанием для того, чтобы он влез во все окна? А ведь лестница - правильный метод для лазания по окнам и балконам...


Ну, если в дом надо входить через окна, тогда ваша логика безупречна.

----------


## Айвар

Не знал, что вы такой юморист



> Воззрение - это кармический плод.


Единственное логическое воззрение о карме, это взаимообусловленность. Карма и сансара - близнецы братья. Думаю карма - подразумеваю сансара. Думаю сансара - подразумеваю карма.

----------


## Pavel

> Ну, если в дом надо входить через окна, тогда ваша логика безупречна.


Айвар, Вы логику-то свою лечите...  :Smilie:  У меня ни слова не было про вхождение в дом, а было о лестнице как методе лазания в окна и на балконы. С тем же логическим успехом можно было бы осмеять управление автомобилем через окна.

----------

Айвар (10.02.2010)

----------


## Айвар

:Smilie: 



> Айвар, Вы логику-то свою лечите...  У меня ни слова не было про вхождение в дом, а было о лестнице как методе лазания в окна и на балконы.


Так бы и сказали, что ваши окна и балконы находятся не в доме? 
Интересно, а тогда где?

----------

Pavel (10.02.2010)

----------

